# The two word only thread!



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2001)

Each post should contain EXACTLY two words.

Think we can carry on a meaningul conversation this way? 

Start posting!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

I'm huge!!!


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 18, 2001)

How Huge?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

Freaky huge!!!


----------



## CarbAddict (Oct 18, 2001)

prove it


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

You'd shit


----------



## bludevil (Oct 18, 2001)

That Huge???


----------



## bludevil (Oct 18, 2001)

Mule's small!!!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 18, 2001)

How Small?


----------



## bludevil (Oct 18, 2001)

Thimble small


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

Ask Albob


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2001)

why Albob?


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 18, 2001)

*smacks Albob*


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

They're Bumbuddies


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 18, 2001)

No Way!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

ITS TRUE!!!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Oct 18, 2001)

You dork.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2001)

Change subject!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

Any requests?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 18, 2001)

Got milk?


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 18, 2001)

Horny goat


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2001)

never tried


----------



## Mule (Oct 18, 2001)

Bluedevil bites!


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 19, 2001)

Would hurt


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 19, 2001)

Hurt what?


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 19, 2001)

Got beer?


----------



## Sheena (Oct 19, 2001)

Love beer!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 19, 2001)

Beer good.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 19, 2001)

Need Beer


----------



## Sheena (Oct 19, 2001)

Canadian beer!


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 19, 2001)

MMMMMMM BEER.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2001)

Want beer


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> They're Bumbuddies


PI$$ OFF!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2001)

too early


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *smacks Albob*


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> THANK YOU!!!



Any Time


----------



## Sheena (Oct 19, 2001)

Time out!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 19, 2001)

But why?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2001)

Why what?


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Time out!



For What?


----------



## Sheena (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> But why?



Just kidding!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2001)

I'M NOT!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I'M NOT!!!


Who cares?


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Who cares?



I don't.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm hurt.


----------



## bludevil (Oct 19, 2001)

So What!!!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Who cares?



I do!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2001)

I don't!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2001)

You should


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 19, 2001)

A threat?


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm confused


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2001)

they're confused!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> they're confused!


Am NOT!!!


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 19, 2001)

You sure?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by King Penguin *_
> You sure?


About what?


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 19, 2001)

> About what?



Not confused


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 19, 2001)

Weekend..............bye.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2001)

Have fun!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> A threat?




Want another?


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 19, 2001)

We're Nuts!!


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 19, 2001)

chocolate covered


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2001)

Mmmmm, chocolate!!!


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 20, 2001)

Chocolate dip


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2001)

chocolate icecream!


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 20, 2001)

you scream


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 20, 2001)

We scream


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2001)

Everyone scream!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 20, 2001)

for ICECREAM!!!!


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 20, 2001)

Shut Up.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> Shut Up.



No Way!


----------



## FAngel (Oct 21, 2001)

Eat Steak


----------



## Mule (Oct 21, 2001)

ALBOB SUCKS!


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 21, 2001)

Mule licks


----------



## FAngel (Oct 21, 2001)

Your ass


----------



## Robboe (Oct 21, 2001)

what the...


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 21, 2001)

Don`t ask


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2001)

Poor Mule


----------



## FAngel (Oct 21, 2001)

Condolences Mule


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 21, 2001)

dumb ass


----------



## FAngel (Oct 21, 2001)

I disagree


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 21, 2001)

Your allowed


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2001)

Smart Ass!


----------



## Large And In Charge (Oct 21, 2001)

What's this?


----------



## FAngel (Oct 21, 2001)

Testicular fortitude


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 21, 2001)

Maki rules.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> Maki rules.



Rules what?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> chocolate icecream!



Rule breaker.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Rule breaker.



"Icecream" is


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> "Icecream" is



Two words,


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Two words,



You cheater.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2001)

Big Deal


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

His board!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> His board!!!



Butt kisser.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> ALBOB SUCKS!


Tequila shooters!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Butt kisser.




You bet!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> You bet!


Me first!!!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

Bend over!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Bend over!


Scared now!


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Bend over!




Again MULE!!!!!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

Me female!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Me female!


Strap on!


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Strap on!



Mule's Favorite


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by HickeyNC *_
> Mule's Favorite


Give?  Receive?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by HickeyNC *_
> 
> 
> Mule's Favorite



Scotty's too!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Strap on!



Coming honey!


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Give?  Receive?



Wife Gives.


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 22, 2001)

I'm back


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

So what!!! jk!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_Coming honey!


I'm intrigued!!!


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 22, 2001)

> So what!!!



Feathers ruffled!!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

Bad Sheena!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_Coming honey!


GOOOOD  Sheena!!!


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 22, 2001)

> Bad Sheena!



Cooo  Coooo


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2001)

DOWN BOYS!


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Large And In Charge *_
> 
> 
> Rules what?




*** Yo momma.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> DOWN BOYS!


Not likely!


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> DOWN BOYS!



Mercury's Rising!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

Liking it!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> GOOOOD  Sheena!!!


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 22, 2001)

Bad Sheena.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> Bad Sheena.


Is GOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

Naughty boy!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Naughty boy!


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 22, 2001)

Y'all Work ????


----------



## Large And In Charge (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> *** Yo momma.



Yo daddy


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by HickeyNC *_
> Y'all Work ????


Yeah, right.


----------



## Sheena (Oct 22, 2001)

No way!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by HickeyNC *_
> Y'all Work ????




Do you?


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 22, 2001)

Want Sheena


----------



## Large And In Charge (Oct 22, 2001)

or mule


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 22, 2001)

not funny


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> 
> Do you?




At times.


----------



## Mule (Oct 22, 2001)

no fair!


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> Want Sheena



Join queue


----------



## Sheena (Oct 23, 2001)

Sheena here!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2001)

Crazy people!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> Want Sheena


Me FIRST!!!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Crazy people!



You started!!!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Me FIRST!!!



Anytime babe!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 23, 2001)

Sloppy Seconds???


----------



## ZONE (Oct 23, 2001)

missed out.....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ZONE *_
> missed out.....



Sheena's horny.


----------



## ZONE (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Sheena's horny.




I see


----------



## Sheena (Oct 23, 2001)

Sheena laughs!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2001)

Oh Mygod!!!


----------



## Mule (Oct 23, 2001)

Blue Snowballs!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Oh Mygod!!!




three words


----------



## ZONE (Oct 23, 2001)

funny post


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> 
> three words



Corn-hole


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> Corn-hole



Scotty loves


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2001)

Yo momma


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 23, 2001)

Originally posted by Shmoo 
Want Sheena 



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Me FIRST!!!


Hurry up


----------



## Large And In Charge (Oct 23, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> Originally posted by Shmoo
> Want Sheena
> 
> ...



Down boy


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 23, 2001)

Big breasts


----------



## Sheena (Oct 24, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> Big breasts



You bet!


----------



## ZONE (Oct 24, 2001)

she's back


----------



## Sheena (Oct 24, 2001)

Right here!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Yo momma



Who's momma?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 24, 2001)

Your Momma!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2001)

Not Mine!


----------



## ZONE (Oct 24, 2001)

Prince mad?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ZONE *_
> Prince mad?



He's Not!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2001)

Thread Dead?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> You bet!


Worshiping Sheena


----------



## susiQ (Oct 28, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> Big breasts



MINE ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Oct 28, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> Big breasts



MINE ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Oct 28, 2001)

NOT REAL!!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Oct 28, 2001)

BUT THEY...


----------



## susiQ (Oct 28, 2001)

KKKKIIIIIIICCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK ASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## austinite (Oct 28, 2001)

Prove It


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> KKKKIIIIIIICCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK ASS!!!!!!!!!!




Take Names!


----------



## Mule (Oct 28, 2001)

LEFT NUT!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 29, 2001)

Mule nuts???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> LEFT NUT!



Feels fine.


----------



## Pemburu (Oct 29, 2001)

Don't Twist!!


----------



## Sheena (Oct 29, 2001)

Need rubbin????


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> LEFT NUT!



Right Nut!


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 29, 2001)

ithcy nut


----------



## Pemburu (Oct 29, 2001)

Have Fleas??


----------



## ZONE (Oct 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Need rubbin????



Me too


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 29, 2001)

Need Sheena


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> Need Sheena



For What?


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 29, 2001)

itchy nut


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> itchy nut



Scratch Nut!


----------



## Mule (Oct 29, 2001)

On chin!


----------



## Crayon (Oct 30, 2001)

Yeah They


----------



## Crayon (Oct 30, 2001)

Suck shit


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 30, 2001)

who sucks?


----------



## Crayon (Oct 30, 2001)

Scotty Does


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2001)

Does Sheena?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 30, 2001)

Mule spits.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Mule spits.


After sucking.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 30, 2001)

Thats right!!


----------



## Crayon (Oct 30, 2001)

Scotty knows


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2001)

Everybody knows.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2001)

Nobody Knows!


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 30, 2001)

Who`s nobody


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 30, 2001)

Mule's alias


----------



## Mule (Oct 30, 2001)

ALBOBs Bestiality


----------



## Crayon (Oct 31, 2001)

That's Sick


----------



## Sheena (Oct 31, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Does Sheena?



Never tell!!!


----------



## King Penguin (Oct 31, 2001)

Sheena's HOT.....


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 31, 2001)

How hot?


----------



## Large And In Charge (Oct 31, 2001)

Down boys


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_Never tell!!!


Not me!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> ALBOBs Bestiality


Monkey Love.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2001)

Donkey Love!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 1, 2001)

Mule's hung.


----------



## Mule (Nov 3, 2001)

Blury nipples


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Mule's hung.



He is!!!


----------



## Sheena (Nov 5, 2001)

WOW mule~


----------



## HickeyNC (Nov 5, 2001)

Easy Sheena


----------



## Sheena (Nov 5, 2001)

Sorry Hickey!


----------



## Mule (Nov 5, 2001)

YOU LIKE???


----------



## Sheena (Nov 6, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> YOU LIKE???



You bet!


----------



## ZONE (Nov 6, 2001)

animal Love?


----------



## HickeyNC (Nov 6, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ZONE *_
> animal Love?



Penis Love


----------



## Sheena (Nov 6, 2001)

Yeah baby!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> You bet!


Monkey Love!!!
:bounce:


----------



## Sheena (Nov 6, 2001)

ALBOB=Monkey??????


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2001)

UHHHH........................OOPS?


----------



## HickeyNC (Nov 6, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Yeah baby!




Mines wider   lol


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> ALBOB=Monkey??????


Monkey = FUN!!!


----------



## Sheena (Nov 7, 2001)

ALBOB=Perv......jk!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 7, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> ALBOB=Perv



Mai oui!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 7, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> ALBOB=Perv......jk!


You bet!


----------



## Nitewolf (Nov 8, 2001)

Brain Fart?


----------



## Sheena (Nov 8, 2001)

Who farted???


----------



## Nitewolf (Nov 8, 2001)

He Farted!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2001)

Albob did!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 8, 2001)

Really?  When?


----------



## ZONE (Nov 8, 2001)

bad smell?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 8, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ZONE *_
> bad smell?


Not mine.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Not mine.



Not me!


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 8, 2001)

Ummm what?


----------



## Mule (Nov 8, 2001)

Wet ONE!


----------



## Nitewolf (Nov 9, 2001)

leave trail?


----------



## Sheena (Nov 9, 2001)

That's gross....


----------



## Nitewolf (Nov 9, 2001)

ain't it?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 9, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> That's gross....


Mule's gross


----------



## Nitewolf (Nov 9, 2001)

Natural Ability?


----------



## susiQ (Nov 11, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Nitewolf *_
> Natural Ability?


TO SUCK


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 11, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> TO SUCK



A verb?


----------



## susiQ (Nov 11, 2001)

NO A...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 11, 2001)

Great Talent!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 11, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> Great Talent!!!



Simple awesome!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 11, 2001)

I know!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 11, 2001)

Of course


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 11, 2001)

there is


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 11, 2001)

To Lick!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 11, 2001)

And to...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 11, 2001)

BE LICKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZONE (Nov 12, 2001)

lick where?


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 12, 2001)

your choice


----------



## pixie (Nov 12, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> your choice


any suggestions


----------



## Sheena (Nov 13, 2001)

I do


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 13, 2001)

You do?


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 13, 2001)

Like where?


----------



## Sheena (Nov 14, 2001)

My body


----------



## ZONE (Nov 14, 2001)

all over?


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> My body



From head...


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

to toe..


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

With a


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

rest stop


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

halfway down!!!


----------



## Sheena (Nov 14, 2001)

Good job!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

You like???


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

Me Too!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

2 Gether?????


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

How else???


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

u + me


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

me + girl?


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

u + girl?


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

u + boy???????


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> u + boy???????



No way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

Sure, whatever!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> u + me



Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> me + girl?



Yes please!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

U WISH!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> u + girl?



Of course!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> U WISH!!!!!!



You bet!!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

How much!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> How much!!!!!



For you??


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

No Charge!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

First Lesson..


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

Is Free!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

Check email.......


----------



## susiQ (Nov 14, 2001)

What email???????


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

Oh no...


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

all lessons...


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 14, 2001)

are free!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheena (Nov 15, 2001)

You cheat!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 15, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> You cheat!



How so???


----------



## Sheena (Nov 15, 2001)

You use.......


----------



## Sheena (Nov 15, 2001)

more then....


----------



## Sheena (Nov 15, 2001)

one line.......


----------



## Sheena (Nov 15, 2001)

at once......


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 15, 2001)

Oh sorry!!!!


----------



## Sheena (Nov 15, 2001)

Just kidding!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 15, 2001)

You tease!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 15, 2001)

Kiss and..........


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 15, 2001)

...........make up.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2001)

potato salad.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 15, 2001)

tossed salad


----------



## ZONE (Nov 15, 2001)

nice image


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

Not really.


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

I will...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

give you...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

a nice...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

image of...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

ME and...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

the GIRLS


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

Covered In...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

CHOCOLATE PUDDING!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 17, 2001)

OH MY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 17, 2001)

Sounds yummy!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

It is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 17, 2001)

and sticky!!!!


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 17, 2001)

Where at?


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

Pitboss' Underwear!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 17, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> Pitboss' Underwear!!!!!!!!!!!



You're fault!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 18, 2001)

Yeah, well?


----------



## ZONE (Nov 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> Pitboss' Underwear!!!!!!!!!!!



Mine too.... ....


----------



## ZONE (Nov 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> CHOCOLATE PUDDING!!!!!!




after that


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 19, 2001)

> after that



SusiQ will...


----------



## Sheena (Nov 20, 2001)

Will what?


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 20, 2001)

kiss sheena!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> kiss sheena!


WANNA WATCH!!!!!
:bounce:


----------



## Sheena (Nov 20, 2001)

O!.......K!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 20, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> O!.......K!


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO nice.


----------



## Sheena (Nov 22, 2001)

Missed me?


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 23, 2001)

I did!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 24, 2001)

Where did...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 24, 2001)

I KISS...


----------



## susiQ (Nov 24, 2001)

Miss Sheena?????  giggle...


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 24, 2001)

ha ha?


----------



## Mace (Nov 24, 2001)

Ba-Ha!


----------



## susiQ (Nov 24, 2001)

Say what????


----------



## Mace (Nov 25, 2001)

Busta Nut!


----------



## Sheena (Nov 26, 2001)

Sheena's back!~


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 26, 2001)

Thank God!!!!!


----------



## ZONE (Nov 26, 2001)

well sheena???


----------



## ZONE (Nov 26, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> Miss Sheena?????  giggle...



wanna know...


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 27, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Sheena's back!~



You sure???


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 28, 2001)

I'm sure...


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 28, 2001)

2000 Views!!!


----------



## ZONE (Nov 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> 2000 Views!!!



Holy Crap!!!


----------



## Sheena (Nov 29, 2001)

Know what???


----------



## Mace (Nov 29, 2001)

Chicken Butt!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Know what???



No clue...


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 29, 2001)

Oh wait!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 29, 2001)

I know!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Nov 29, 2001)

Wanna flirt??


----------



## ZONE (Nov 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Know what???





SusiQ Kiss????


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 29, 2001)

(susi) kiss me


----------



## susiQ (Dec 2, 2001)

Keep dreaming...


----------



## susiQ (Dec 2, 2001)

LITTLE BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Dec 2, 2001)

Hi Sheena!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 2, 2001)

Good Night


----------



## pixie (Dec 3, 2001)

Good morning


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2001)

I'm BAAACK!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2001)

Miss me???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Miss me???



Where yabeen?


----------



## Sheena (Dec 3, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> Hi Sheena!!!!!!!!!!



Hi SusiQ......


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Where yabeen?


Training conference


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2001)

Orlando Florida


----------



## Sheena (Dec 4, 2001)

Missed ya!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 4, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Orlando Florida



Tough job.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 4, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> Missed ya!


Thanks sweetie.


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2001)

Newbie alert!!!


----------



## HELLTACO (Dec 5, 2001)

Jess, way!


----------



## HickeyNC (Dec 5, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by HELLTACO *_
> Jess, way!




Say What????


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2001)

Nou way


----------



## susiQ (Dec 9, 2001)

I live...


----------



## susiQ (Dec 9, 2001)

in FLORIDA!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 9, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> in FLORIDA!!!!!!!


Lucky you!!!


----------



## susiQ (Dec 9, 2001)

Not really!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 9, 2001)

Why not?


----------



## Sheena (Dec 14, 2001)

Who's here?


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 14, 2001)

any time


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2001)

I can't......


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2001)

....believe this.....


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2001)

.....thread is......


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2001)

.....still going.....


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 14, 2001)

your fault


----------



## Dero (Dec 14, 2001)

Hmmmmm,mmmmm?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> your fault



is not!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 14, 2001)

i'm sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2001)

for what?


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 15, 2001)

gum stealing


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

Not mine!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

who's then?


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

don't know!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

It's mine


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's mine


Proove it!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

Paaa Toooi


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

Get it?


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

Ha,ha!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

Got it!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

IM french.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

Tu parle....


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

You know.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

....en francais?


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

Ah oui!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

Et toi?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

voulez-vous....


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

....choucher avec....


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

moi.................j/k


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

ROTFLMFAO,choucher!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ROTFLMFAO,choucher!!!!!!



*lmao*.............not right?


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2001)

it's coucher


----------



## knightarooni (Dec 17, 2001)

done yet?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> it's coucher



Drunk = typo


----------



## Sheena (Dec 17, 2001)

Non.......Arrête.......


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2001)

He,he...


----------



## Pitboss (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm lost....


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2001)

Don't worry!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2001)

talking dirty??


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2001)

Not us!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2001)

dont lie


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2001)

Sir prized???


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2001)

not really


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2001)

Why not?


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2001)

Fess up!!!


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2001)

no way!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 19, 2001)

don't wanna


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 19, 2001)

im shy


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 19, 2001)

believe me


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Pathfinder (Dec 19, 2001)

Oy Vey!


----------



## Dero (Dec 19, 2001)

Please,NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 21, 2001)

yes pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## susiQ (Dec 22, 2001)

**

Sure, Ok!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Dec 22, 2001)

Now Tank??????????


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 23, 2001)

what? what?


----------



## susiQ (Dec 23, 2001)

now, later?


----------



## Dero (Dec 23, 2001)

Too late!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 23, 2001)

She's gone!!!


----------



## Orange357 (Dec 24, 2001)

This sucks


----------



## Dero (Dec 25, 2001)

Ah well


----------



## Dero (Dec 25, 2001)

MERRY XMAS!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 25, 2001)

To EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2001)

Susi's back!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 27, 2001)

*right now*


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2001)

HA,HA!!!!!!!!...


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2001)

Too sloooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2001)

Close thread???


----------



## Pemburu (Dec 27, 2001)

Help!!?  Prince


----------



## Pemburu (Dec 27, 2001)

Email Full


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2001)

Empty it!!!


----------



## Pemburu (Dec 27, 2001)

Repeatedly Done


----------



## Orange357 (Dec 27, 2001)

Confused again


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2001)

Not I!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2001)

Is Momma


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2001)

Off


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2001)

The train?


----------



## Pemburu (Dec 27, 2001)

Fell Yesterday


----------



## Orange357 (Dec 27, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Off




Broken Chain


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2001)

Meant Goonies...


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2001)

Your Avatar!!!


----------



## susiQ (Dec 29, 2001)

OH MY!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> OH MY!!!!!


Your WHAT????


----------



## susiQ (Dec 29, 2001)

My BUTT!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 29, 2001)

Ooooooh lala!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 29, 2001)

Please do!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Dero (Dec 30, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> My BUTT!!!!!!


That's nothing


----------



## dmonty (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Prince !


----------



## lilmonster (Jan 1, 2002)

who's  prince


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2002)

Da MAN!!!


----------



## Orange357 (Jan 1, 2002)

waste of


----------



## Orange357 (Jan 1, 2002)

site space.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2002)

I agree


----------



## gmer2695 (Jan 2, 2002)

What the!


----------



## gmer2695 (Jan 2, 2002)

Hell is


----------



## gmer2695 (Jan 2, 2002)

this about?


----------



## Shmoo (Jan 2, 2002)

not sure


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2002)

WhatEver!!!!!


----------



## mac83 (Jan 3, 2002)

two words?


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 3, 2002)

Let's bump


----------



## susiQ (Jan 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Let's bump








YOU WISH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 5, 2002)

You bet!!!!!!


----------



## Orange357 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Smacks Bumpers


----------



## susiQ (Jan 5, 2002)

Don't Understand????


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> Don't Understand????



Me either


----------



## susiQ (Jan 5, 2002)

Who would??????


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 5, 2002)

Who knows!!!


----------



## susiQ (Jan 5, 2002)

Not me!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 5, 2002)

He's lost!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2002)

Nice lid!!!


----------



## dmonty (Jan 5, 2002)

*Two words*

Whats happening!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2002)

no bumping!!


----------



## Dero (Feb 11, 2002)

Hey Tacco


----------



## HELLTACO (Feb 11, 2002)

Bumped ya


----------



## Dero (Feb 11, 2002)

NO THANKS!!!


----------



## HELLTACO (Feb 11, 2002)

Real funny


----------



## Dero (Feb 11, 2002)

He,he


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2002)

bumped again


----------



## irontime (Feb 11, 2002)

Iron play


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2002)

It Lives!


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 12, 2002)

Just sleeping


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2002)

oh no!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2002)

awake again


----------



## MAX (Feb 12, 2002)

Not again!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2002)

yes again!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 12, 2002)

Why not?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2002)

The End!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> The End!


Yes PULEEEEEZE!!!!!!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 12, 2002)

No Way!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> No Way!


ASSSSSSSS   
HOOOOOOOOLE!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> ASSSSSSSS
> HOOOOOOOOLE!!!!!



it's on!


----------



## irontime (Feb 12, 2002)

> ASSSSSSSS
> HOOOOOOOOLE!!!!!


Butt licker


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Butt licker


She's tasty.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> She's tasty.



who's she??


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 12, 2002)

My secret.


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 12, 2002)

Please share


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 12, 2002)

No way!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 12, 2002)

She's MINE!!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 12, 2002)

She's hairy


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 12, 2002)

Is not!


----------



## irontime (Feb 12, 2002)

REALLY hairy


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2002)

And smelly


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 13, 2002)

and desperate!


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2002)

Probably blind!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2002)

oh my!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

YOU BASTARDS!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2002)

Rather sensitive


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

She's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2002)

But hairy


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

Is not.


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 13, 2002)

Who's gorgeous????


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

Not AGAIN!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 13, 2002)

Why not??


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

She's MINE!!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 13, 2002)

How divine!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 13, 2002)

who's your's?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

You too???


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 13, 2002)

why not?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

Be gone!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 13, 2002)

fine then


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

Thin skinned?


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 13, 2002)

Pin head


----------



## beau1al (Feb 13, 2002)

Whats Up?


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 13, 2002)

very short


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

Who is?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2002)

she is!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 13, 2002)

She WHO?


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 13, 2002)

you know


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2002)

Not her?????


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2002)

Bad news.


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2002)

Follow me!


----------



## irontime (Feb 13, 2002)

Where to?


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2002)

Thread names...


----------



## beau1al (Feb 13, 2002)

What man?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Thread names...



do tell!


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2002)

Weird day.


----------



## irontime (Feb 13, 2002)

what's weird?


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2002)

Do I 

____________________________________________________


Have to 


____________________________________________________


Break the 

____________________________________________________


 Two word 


____________________________________________________

Code?

____________________________________________________

Check the "Weird Day Thread"


----------



## kuso (Feb 13, 2002)

two words?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 13, 2002)

Praise GOD!!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 13, 2002)

No thanx!


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 13, 2002)

Dead end?


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2002)

not yet


----------



## beau1al (Feb 14, 2002)

Two WORDS!!!


----------



## beau1al (Feb 14, 2002)

THIS RULES


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2002)

thank you


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 14, 2002)

Rock on!


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 14, 2002)

Start again?


----------



## irontime (Feb 14, 2002)

Why not?


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 14, 2002)

Of course.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 14, 2002)

Stop it


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2002)

itchy balls


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2002)

are painful


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 15, 2002)

and uncomfortable...


----------



## irontime (Feb 15, 2002)

cause bleeding,


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 15, 2002)

stained briefs,


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2002)

scares dates!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 15, 2002)

scares me.....


----------



## susiQ (Feb 16, 2002)

EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  Gross!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  Gross!!!!!!!



TLC please???


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 16, 2002)

bandaids hurt


----------



## susiQ (Feb 16, 2002)

Uh, NO!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2002)

pretty please?????


----------



## Dero (Feb 17, 2002)

WHO'S SHE???????


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 17, 2002)

Ummm.. huh???


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 18, 2002)

Looks good


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2002)

what does??


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2002)

she does


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 18, 2002)

does what????


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 18, 2002)

My turn?!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> My turn?!



Yes please!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 18, 2002)

Climb on!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 18, 2002)

Me? You!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2002)

me!  her!


----------



## Pathfinder (Feb 19, 2002)

No way.


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2002)

she`s mine!!!!!!!


----------



## dmonty (Feb 19, 2002)

No!!!! Mine???


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2002)

Get real!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 19, 2002)

How sweet!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> How sweet!!!



you're sweet


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 19, 2002)

No horny!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2002)

even better!


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 19, 2002)

And you?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2002)

me what?


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 19, 2002)

wanna play?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2002)

with you???


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 19, 2002)

Who else?!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm in!!


----------



## dmonty (Feb 19, 2002)

thats me!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 19, 2002)

Getting crowded.


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 19, 2002)

Stand aside!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by King Penguin *_
> Stand aside!



for you?


----------



## pumpit (Feb 19, 2002)

for me


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2002)

dream on.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 19, 2002)

Say What?


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2002)

You deaf?!?!?


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 19, 2002)

No, why?


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2002)

Just wondering!


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 20, 2002)

About what?


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2002)

the weather


----------



## irontime (Feb 20, 2002)

is horny


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2002)

as hell!


----------



## irontime (Feb 20, 2002)

Hell's cool


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2002)

Where`s Corndog?


----------



## irontime (Feb 20, 2002)

In hell?


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2002)

could be!


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2002)

but gone.


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 20, 2002)

To Hell?


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2002)

to jail??


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 20, 2002)

posted bail?


----------



## Thomas (Feb 21, 2002)

God good


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2002)

me bad...


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 21, 2002)

Now MAD!


----------



## kuso (Feb 22, 2002)

why mad????


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 22, 2002)

Rhyme time.


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 23, 2002)

There was


----------



## Dero (Feb 23, 2002)

In OZ


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 23, 2002)

A fat


----------



## Dero (Feb 23, 2002)

Furry cat


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 23, 2002)

eatin' rat


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

*IT`S BACK*


----------



## ZECH (Mar 14, 2002)

Missed This!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

Many have.


----------



## Sheena (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Many have.



Have what?


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 14, 2002)

Stupid thread...


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Stupid thread...




Pi$$ off!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> 
> 
> Have what?



missed you.


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Pi$$ off!!



Off what???


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Off what???




The edge


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 14, 2002)

Which edge???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2002)

DIE!!!! DIE!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

Some stress?????


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DIE!!!! DIE!!!!




Who me???


----------



## Sheena (Mar 14, 2002)

Not you!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DIE!!!! DIE!!!!


Not Nice


----------



## Sheena (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> Not Nice



So true!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2002)

anger management


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 14, 2002)

can help


----------



## ZECH (Mar 14, 2002)

No Pain................


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2002)

no gain


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 14, 2002)

of course


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2002)

what else?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2002)

Tigress


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 14, 2002)

no problem


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 14, 2002)

with what?


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 14, 2002)

with who???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 14, 2002)

Or WHAT???


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

Or where?


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2002)

not me


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

Oh puleeeese


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 14, 2002)

Kuso Beggs???


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

as usual


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 14, 2002)

kuso never !!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

Why not


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

she's mine


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

NO WAY!!!!!


----------



## tigress (Mar 15, 2002)

who is?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

She Is!


----------



## Sheena (Mar 15, 2002)

I am?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

sounds good


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

to me!!!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

not me!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

Why not??


----------



## Sheena (Mar 15, 2002)

He's gay.......


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

NO...NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

hell no


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

She's mine~~~~


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

are you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

says who?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

No chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

dream on!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

Of Sheena?????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

who else


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

she's fine


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

Sure Is!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

You`re gay  ???????


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

NO DAMNIT!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

oh shyt


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

stop staring


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

You busted??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

you freak


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

hell no


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

Who me????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

nah other dude


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

no worries


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

gotta go


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> nah other dude



Three words?!??!?!??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

damn job


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Three words?!??!?!??


Sure was!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

He's out...............


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> He's out...............




you`re in


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

My god.


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

You are


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

a gaybie


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

No Way!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

You asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2002)

Be Cool!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

born cool :smoken:


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

all good


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

Pssssst dvlmn!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

be careful


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

I think


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

dg806`s Bi  lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

standing back


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

against wall


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

i'm safe


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

Good idea!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2002)

Cunning Linquist!


FC


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

ok then


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 15, 2002)

kuso gives


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 15, 2002)

great fallatio!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

how...the


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

fuck would


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

you know?????????????? Ewwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

Brad is


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

a crossdressing


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

Experience Only!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

gaybie POOF


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

What the???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

How the???


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

I`m confused  lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

What else?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

Is new???


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 15, 2002)

hey two


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

Girls meet


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 15, 2002)

ones kuso...


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

Hot girlfriend


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 15, 2002)

in drag


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

with big


----------



## Sheena (Mar 15, 2002)

bad boyfriend


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

nipple rings


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hot girlfriend





> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> in drag






 No skill  lol


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> nipple rings



Oh yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheena (Mar 15, 2002)

Yeah what?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

Body Piercings!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

tounge sliding!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

Down there!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

Down under?????


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

how far        >; )


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 15, 2002)

or anywhere!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

bit more


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> bit more





 bite me??


----------



## kuso (Mar 15, 2002)

Oh plueeese!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

You dog!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

what? more!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> bite me??



say where


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

And when


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

right here......


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> right here......



oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

and now!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

You sure???


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

Mnot Lying!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 15, 2002)

yah Baby!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 15, 2002)

how hard?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 16, 2002)

deep..... hard!!!  :bounce:


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

Oh yeah


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 16, 2002)

nails scratching!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

nipple bitting


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

about to.....


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 16, 2002)

cry..... "MORE!!!"


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

how much????


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 16, 2002)

waaaaaaaaaaaay more!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 16, 2002)

Say Ahhhhh!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 16, 2002)

ahhhh.....       lol


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

Say...ooooooh!


----------



## Dero (Mar 16, 2002)

Dress rehersal!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

why dress???


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

Brad crossdresses


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

It`s true


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

It`s true


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

It`s God......


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

....Damned TRUE


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!! You bastard


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

Thats me  lol


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

not true!!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

pecker head


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

im normal


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

Not bastard??????


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

I do


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

crossderessing = normal.........


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

not crossdress!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

in public


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

but privately


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

Oh yeah...


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

kuso crossdresses


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

very womanly!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

very original


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

Brads transexual


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

with micro-penis


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

so he..............


----------



## kuso (Mar 16, 2002)

often crossdresses


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 16, 2002)

tu pinche!!!!


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 16, 2002)

Ha Ha


----------



## seyone (Mar 16, 2002)

with a micro penis it probably makes it easier to hide. kuso has to tuck his between his legs.


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> with a micro penis it probably makes it easier to hide. kuso has to tuck his between his legs.



two words ???????????????????


----------



## bubbasr (Mar 17, 2002)

nice thread


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bubbasr *_



nice tits


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

yummy titts!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

whose itis??????


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

kuso?? Testitis???


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

LMFAO!!!!

Sorry, dyslexia......


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

its ok !!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

kfcu oyu!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

dyslexia again????


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

...thats right....


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 17, 2002)

Good afternoon!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Hello there!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

Good morning.


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

good evening!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Good Night???


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

blow me?????


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

suck me???????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

eat me???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

lick me???


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

are you


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

a pu$$y?????


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

Gay boys?????


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kuso_
> 
> * gay boys?????*




not me!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

maybe kuso


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

Really?? Ok!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Really?? Ok!




Kusos gay!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

What the??????


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

sorry pal...


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

You`re a


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Me either!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

dead man!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

Albobs coming.......


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

its ok!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Albobs coming.......




for you????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Cuming where???


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

for BRAD


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

couldnt be!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

On Brad???


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

crossdressing Brad


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

oh IT..


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Brad = falsies???


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

only Halloween


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Too Much!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

WTFSTFU lean_n_76er!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

became habit


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

no habit!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> WTFSTFU lean_n_76er!!!!!



WTF What???


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

youra fag!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Whosa Fag???


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

youra fag


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Yuck Fou!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Can't be


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

another dyslexic!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

don't like


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

???tahw os


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

V-H lol


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

should ask???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

if Brad


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

kicks ass


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

sure does!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

kisses ass


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Kisses Ass???


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

V-H

Virgin Homo


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> V-H
> 
> Virgin Homo



equals Brad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

who lean_n_76er????


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

sure is!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> maybe kuso





> _*Originally posted by Kuso *_
> really?? ok..




came out.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Woman Lover!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Brad is


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Brad is



Butt Pirate


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

n your dreams


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

man lover


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Scarry Dreams!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

fag boy


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> man lover



lean_n_76er is!!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

dickydo man


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Your award???


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

nope yours !!!! HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

Sadly mistaken!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

not mistaken!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> Yep mine!!!! HAHAHA!!!!!



Outa Control!


----------



## King Penguin (Mar 18, 2002)

Still going?


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by King Penguin *_
> Still going?




 not really


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Still coming?


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

shyt....dehydration


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> man lover



Yeeeeeah Baby!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

Scorpio Gurl


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

,...your not


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

her type...


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

fuck off


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

gay tranny!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

really old!!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Boys....... Boys!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Yes S_G???


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeah Baby!!!!




Wanna Play


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

With S_G!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

hell yes!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Not Kuso!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

sorry kuso


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Play What?????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Doctor anyone???


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Ohhh.... Hmmm....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Say ahhhh!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

open wide


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

another breathalizer .....


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

not mouth


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

OoOoPS,,, hehe


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Breath Deep!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Just relax...


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

big pressure


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

SG..... relaxing


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> SG..... relaxing



That's NICE!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

lttle more


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Deeeeeeeeeeep Breath......


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

HOME RUN!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Not quite!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

third base????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Carried away???


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Awwwwwww.... c'mon


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Next time


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

much slower!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> HOME RUN!!!



   minute man!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

premature ejaculation???????/


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

LMAO Kuso!!!!! 


nice reply


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> muchslower



Yeaaaah baby!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Any cures......


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

and deeper.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Multiple tries!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

for cold???


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> and deeper.



Deeper'n' Harder!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Warm Bath!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

wet dreams!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

For TWO!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

dry ice???/Ewwwwwww


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

freezer burn!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> dry ice???/Ewwwwwww



Sick Tool!


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

no way


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> wet dreams!!!!!



 alone AGAIN


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Warm Bath!



Hot Shower......


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Hot something!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> For TWO!



Or three......


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> Hot Shower......



righ now?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

you, me...


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> Or three......


not me


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

right here!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> alone AGAIN



not funny


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

but true


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Right NOW!!!


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> 
> 
> not funny



very funny


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Right NOW!!!



Ugot It!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

lets go.....


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> but true



We're here.......


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Say Where


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

a hottub!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> We're here.......



Who's we???


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

my bedroom!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

long Distance


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

ME.......SG........


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299*_
> 
> long Distance




relationship sucks


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> a hottub!



My FAVOURITE!!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Candle Light!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Who's we???



You pick


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

mine too


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Easy Choice!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Candle Light!!!



hot wax!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

yes bondage!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> hot wax!!!!



Like It!!!???


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

come on....


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

LOve it!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Anything else???


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

expensive champaine!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

poured over....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

On YOU???


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

my chest.......


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

licked off


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

oh baby


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

goosebumps n'sweat!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

and then...


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

somethings up


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

very sweet


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

keyboard broken


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

that sucks


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Wandering Hands


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

live chat????


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> live chat????



Sounds good...... ??


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

monitors messy......


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

ewww man


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> monitors messy......



Ohhhhhh...... man !!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> monitors messy......



Screen Blurry!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh...... man !!



Sounds Good!


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

need windex?


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!

 can`t chat!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Feels good!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

New monitor!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

nasty stuff


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

Need tissues


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> can`t chat!!



busy cleaning


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

y not???


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL!!!!

Won`t let


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Gotta go!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

too bad


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

too far??!??!??!?!?!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Meeeeee tooooo!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Gotta go!





She`s mine!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

See ya!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

***shower time!!!!***


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

Oh no!!!!


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

good bye


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lucky you


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nota chance!


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

<<<--- wants shower


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

piss off!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

you smell


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> ***shower time!!!!***



all alone???


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

without you


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

me'n myself!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

with me


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

you tease


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

n'tha' water


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

me smell?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> with me



Far away!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

get off !!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> me smell?




Yes you


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> get off !!!



Like you???


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> you tease



MEEEE????
noooooo!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Uh OH!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Like you???



like Kuso!!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Okaaaay.... goodnight


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

sweet dreams


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

sWEeT Dreams!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> MEEEE????
> noooooo!!!!



yes you!!!!


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

of me


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

I will!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> sWEeT Dreams!!!!!!!



Got cha'!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> 
> 
> yes you!!!!



hehe.... OoOops


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> 
> 
> YES ME!!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

K- for'real!!!!


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

good night


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Bye Bye!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

nighty night! ~~ SG


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Back t'work


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

at work?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

Unfortunately, Yah!


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

that sucks


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 18, 2002)

too bad!!


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

<--- bed time


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

later all


----------



## seyone (Mar 18, 2002)

flood control


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

See You


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 18, 2002)

all later!


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

all alone


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

just like.......


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

tranny Brad


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> all alone



Normal occurance?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> tranny Brad



Bad Brad!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Normal occurance?




NOT normal!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> NOT Pornal!!!



Since when???


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr!! Always pornal!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

Me Too!


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

Only way  :thunb:


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

<------ Not Tranny


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

dumb bastard


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> Brad<------ BIG Tranny



Knew It!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

cool it


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Knew It!



Gotta agree!


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

tu pinche


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad8299 *_
> tu pinche



What's that???


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

pendejo.  Pricks.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

no abla'


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

no habla????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

Yah, that


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

still working??????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

nah, home


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

GOOD   DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

I have


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

today off.......


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

----->>>>>> Really bored!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2002)

how come?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

did workout....


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

baked protein....


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

cookies, and......


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

cleaned up .....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2002)

still bored??


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

yeppers!! .....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2002)

well then ...


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

.... yes, ..... listening....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2002)

we could ...


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

hmmmmm....... could...........


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2002)

you know  * blush *


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

Ohhhhh, thaaaaaaaaaat.........


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

Naw, Thiiiiiiiiis.....


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

good night.......


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

so soon?


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

its midnight...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

Yah, soooo...


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

too tired


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 19, 2002)

to type


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2002)

Got'cha!


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

Gay Kuso


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

Queer Irontime


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

Girlie Albutt


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

All Are


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

Pooh Buggers


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

Can not


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

get women


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

must go


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

for men


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

they are


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

so sad


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

but they


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

are not


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

cause they


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

are perpetually


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

ambiguously gay


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2002)

Good night


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

Welcome back


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

you sick


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

child molesting


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

waste of


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

toilet paper


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

how did


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

the scars


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

heal up


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

after your


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

accidental castration?


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

......Glad to


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

see you`ve


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

made a


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

complete emotional


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

recovery from


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

suddenly, horrifically


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

becoming an


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2002)

emasculated EUNUCH


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

good to


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

see ya


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

too, bud


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

but you're


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

dead wrong


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

bout my


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

cajones grande


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

tis true


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

razor touched


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

but only


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

to shave


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

them smooth


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

you're just


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

mad that


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

I won't


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

let you


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

see or


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

touch them


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

you sad


----------



## cornfed (Mar 20, 2002)

'lil queer


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry buddy


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

as usual


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

wrong again


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

niether interested


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

in gays


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

nor your


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

neuted self


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

in fact


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

I noticed


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

you`ve kept


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

your balls


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

in a


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

jar on


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

your bookshelf


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

I`m sorry


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

but you


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

are one


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

sick fuker


----------



## phonzarelli (Mar 20, 2002)

you cheated.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 20, 2002)

How so?


----------



## phonzarelli (Mar 20, 2002)

consecutive posting


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 20, 2002)

that's allowed


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 20, 2002)

if you're


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 20, 2002)

quick enough


----------



## phonzarelli (Mar 20, 2002)

not sporting


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

whats sporting


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

got to


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

do with


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

it?  It's


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

all for


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

fun and


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

games man!


----------



## phonzarelli (Mar 21, 2002)

silly me


----------



## realdeal (Mar 21, 2002)

everyone's nuts


----------



## phonzarelli (Mar 21, 2002)

i concur


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

We're nuts???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

who's nuts?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

maybe crazy?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

maybe insane?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

it doesn't


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

really matter


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

Can't matter


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

All Family


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 21, 2002)

All Insane!


----------



## phonzarelli (Mar 21, 2002)

posterus crazius


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   

IT`S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2002)

Leave it............


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2002)

to Kuso!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

I`m unsubscribing


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

no  no


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

Revise THIS?????


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

So Sad


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

revise what?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

Stupid Thread


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

great thread!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

what ever...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

getting old


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> IT`S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!



 You bugger!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> getting old


w8 is


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

one very


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

dark day


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

w8 is -- one very -- dark day????


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> w8 is -- one very -- dark day????


see now I was gonna say...

w8 is -- one very -- wild chick!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

much better


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2002)

awh shucks


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

nice job!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

try again


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

butterfly is


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 10, 2002)

wild  

old


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Stupid Thread




I agree! 


(what idiot started this thread anyway?)


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2002)

BF Nice


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2002)

Fade Big


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

very big!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> wild
> 
> old



wild yes


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

old no


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

wild yes


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

Once upon...


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

a time...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

there was


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

a big


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

wild gorilla


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

man who


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

was lonely


----------



## Preacher (Jun 10, 2002)

wild gorilla ?


----------



## Preacher (Jun 10, 2002)

watch language!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

and thought


----------



## Jane (Jun 10, 2002)

that he


----------



## Poolboy (Jun 10, 2002)

was going


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

to find


----------



## bubbasr (Jul 2, 2002)

A Banana


----------



## ZECH (Jul 2, 2002)

instead he


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 2, 2002)

In denial


----------



## ZECH (Jul 2, 2002)

because he


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

What kind...........


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

........of sick..........


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

.......twisted person..........


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

.............would bump............


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

..............this thread???????


----------



## ZECH (Jul 24, 2002)

You, alboobie!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 24, 2002)

Fucking GGGRRRR!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 24, 2002)

No coffee.......


----------



## ZECH (Jul 24, 2002)

this morning?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

Laugh my


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

ass off!


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

No ass???


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Leslie ,WHY??????


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

big ass!


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Big MULE?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

it's bacckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

the thread


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

that wouldn't


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

fuq'n die!


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Go away!!!!

Too slow!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

shoo fly


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Time out...

You guys arent playing right. You can only post one 2 letter post and then it has to be someone elses turn. No two posts of two words in a row. Then it just sounds like talkin and we can all do that in Leslies coffee house guys. Play by the rules. I can just get what the next reply is: Screw you!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

chill out!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Shut it... (jj)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

donut addict


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

Jam BUSTIN!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

i am


----------



## ericg753 (Jul 24, 2002)

WAZZZZZ AAAAPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

donuts are


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

like kryptonite


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

TOOO FUNNY!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

i lovem


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm Hungry!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

me too!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

me three


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

need more!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

damn energy


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

perogies ummm!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

with sourcream

I didn't cheat it could be one word!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

and onions


----------



## Duncan (Jul 24, 2002)

suck balls


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

tummy growls


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

we're bad


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

I know


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> with sourcream
> 
> I didn't cheat it could be one word!


 10 words!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

shut up!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

leslie=mean


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

*hugs Trizzle*


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

-sighz-  -faints-


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

eatin now


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Me too?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

BIAt  chhh!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

already ate


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Stop it!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

WANT MORE


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

eating chicken


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

More what???


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi J.!!!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

MORE SEX!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

NEVER 'nuff!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

hi D


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Stuffing yourself???


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

No HI...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

yes peroges


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

....for T


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

only one


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

HI T.


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

2500 POSTS


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Coffeehouse please?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

lol @ dero


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

frozen capuccino


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 2500 POSTS


POST WHORE


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

may2002peoplehavewaymorepoststhan me


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes peroges



I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> may2002peoplehavewaymorepoststhan me


NINE WORDS



Cause I have more answers than you


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

t cheated


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Nine words!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

It's BACK


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Where's IT????


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm innocent


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

yeah right!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'm innocent



So's Manson.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh really???


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Oh really???



He claims.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

head hurts


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh my...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2002)

need massage


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Where's Fade???


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

now what?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

eat again!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 24, 2002)

free beer!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

OH FUCK


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

Mod  erator!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

I want


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

To close


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

this fucking


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

annoying thread!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

You cheated!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

didn`t cheat


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

look back


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

through 46


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 24, 2002)

Kuso gaki


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

did too.


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

did not


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

Jambuster Donut


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 24, 2002)

jambuster donut?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Stop that!


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

No Way!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

want more??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 24, 2002)

More what?


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

more donuts


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 24, 2002)

Whose Donuts?


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

J`Bo`s donuts


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

JAM BUSTERS!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 24, 2002)

Post Whores! 


DP


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 24, 2002)

Donut whores!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

Who ME????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 24, 2002)

OF COURSE!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

Well.....um......


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 24, 2002)

Well what?


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

...............It`s true....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 24, 2002)

Knew it!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

....YOU TOO


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

anal sex!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2002)

say what?!


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Anal sex..


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Need pics?????


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi Prince!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

with who?


----------



## Dero (Jul 25, 2002)

NOT YOU!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Thank god


----------



## Dero (Jul 25, 2002)

I never!!!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

want to


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

eat donuts


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

ever again!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

right J'Bo?


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 25, 2002)

Triple H Doesnt


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 25, 2002)

Juice Dammit!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

Master Bates!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ....YOU TOO



WHO ME?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> Triple H Does



I just


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> Juice Dammit!



knew it!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 25, 2002)

Why me!?!?!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

Wax off!!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 25, 2002)

Wax On!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

That's backwards!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

wax on


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

wax off


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Really???? dj806.......


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

whacks off


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

you drunk?


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Not yet


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't lie


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

you are!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

No booze


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

in two


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

whole weeks


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

Got vodka


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

when you


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

get drunk


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

you can't


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

spell forshit


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

And I


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

am not!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

I think


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

you are


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

also drunk


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

and when


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

you`re drunk


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

you can`t


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

count   for


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

shit either


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> spell forshit



TWO words


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

that's southern


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

redneck language


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

back atya!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

still can`t


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

fucking count


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

you DRUNK


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

At least


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

I can


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

spell better


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> you DRUNK



I wish!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

__________________fuck off   LOL


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

no way!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

swallow this


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

swallow that


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

no choking


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

WTF??

Um....yeah


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

no spitting


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

Who you


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

talking to?


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

anyone everyone


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

not me


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

Us?  Swallow?


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

NO.....FUCKING...


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

WAY...JOSE


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

May   be............


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

w8   lifter.


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

D-oh D-oh!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

ALBOB's Funeral


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

by W8


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

coming soon!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

main attraction!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

Nah.  She...........


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 25, 2002)

*LOVES* me!


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

Toilet Bowl


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

She also


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

LOVES to


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

kiss ass


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

kick ass


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

I thought


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Lick ass


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

That too


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Your dead!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Who`s dead?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

You are


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

not me


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

What for??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 25, 2002)

Pissin W8


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 25, 2002)

right the


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 25, 2002)

Hell off!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 25, 2002)

Kuso Sucks


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

Still fuckin'


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

GGGRRRR dammit


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

I suck???


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Only nipples


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

and kitty


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

of course


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Kuso's horney!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

YOU TOO!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Am not!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Always are!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

You are!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Always am


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

I know


----------



## bubbasr (Jul 25, 2002)

You Do


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

know what


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

happens when


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

Kuso Drinks?


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh wow


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

I missed


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

all this


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

Damn it


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2002)

Time out.

Do you guys know how to follow rules or what?
You are not supposed to post 2 posts in a row, or else it just looks like your talking dodo heads. You can talk in anyother thread. Nerds!


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

Time out II

J`bo.....read the first post of this thread....there has NEVER been any mention of that before, and has continued to happen throughout the pages ....stop making up rules as you go


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

Download Music


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

by the


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

awesome Aussie


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

band called


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

The Whitlams


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

from their


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

new album


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

Torch The...


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

Moon


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm done


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2002)

this is not and advertising medium coleman.
since i am going to break the rules now.
instead of making 20 posts to say this it is easier this way.
HA.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Whitlams suck


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

bad J'Babe


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2002)

Ha HA Ha ha!

Thats four now end this stupid thread mod.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Wanna spankin?


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

at 51


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

pages...this


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

thread is


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

way bigger


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

than you


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

NEVER CLOSE


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Aussies Rule


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

THATS right


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

IT IS


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

Bloody oath


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Fair dinkum!!


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

HSVs rock


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

New Monaro!!


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

New Ford...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

no way!!


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

Holden whoopsarse


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Always have


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Always will!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

nighty night


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

Shouldn`t say


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

But....um......


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

Fuck Holden


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

GO Ford


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd rather


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

pUSH CHEVY'S


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 26, 2002)

Chevy rocks!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

Chevy...yes


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

HOLDEN.....NO


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 26, 2002)

Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Dero (Jul 26, 2002)

Honda ROCKS!!!!


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

HSVs use


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

Chevy engines


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

Nice ass


----------



## Dero (Jul 26, 2002)

HUH???WHO???


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

bout time


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

subject changed!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

No more


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

sex talk?


----------



## EarWax (Jul 26, 2002)

missing J'Bo..


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

love ass


----------



## Dero (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> subject changed!


Your ass?


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

female! ass


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

jbo=boohoo


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

disk brakes!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

dough    nut


----------



## Dero (Jul 26, 2002)

Que Passa??????????????


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

My Queen....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> disk brakes!



WHAT THE...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

Saweet has


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

strange fantasies


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

work sucks


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Work sucks!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

What the ??


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Lmao !!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

that was


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

miss J'Bo2


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

freaky dude!!


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

let's drink!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Any excuse!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 26, 2002)

You're buying!


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

no problem


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

I drank


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

too hungover


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 26, 2002)

whats new.


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

+#$*&!  |#@"#


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

drink more!


----------



## coleman (Jul 26, 2002)

Bundy Rum


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

who? What?


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

is Bundyr?


----------



## coleman (Jul 27, 2002)

Aussie Rum


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

sounds strong


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

Is yum


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

Dark 'n' stormy


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

I still


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Don't get


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

What Aussie


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Stands for


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

Aussie Aussie!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Damn it


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

TELL me


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

It's just


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

Short for


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

Australian FUKIN LEGEND!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

Time for


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

beddie bye


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

night all!!


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Ok Then


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

good night-


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

sleep tight....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

don't let


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

the bed


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

bugs bite


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

sound gay????


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

sure does


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

someone had


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

to say


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

it, eh?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

Keepin the


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

thread alive


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

dam straight!


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Bigs cheap


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

attempt to


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

dethrone my


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

daily posts!


----------



## coleman (Jul 27, 2002)

why bother?


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

that's right


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

post whore!


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

killing time


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

don't you


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

have girlfriend???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

goto her????


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

she's sleeping


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Never disturb


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 27, 2002)

Why not?


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

sleeping women


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

time out
(ha! two words even...)
she's sleeping @ 9pm on a Saturday???? Y'all going out later?
Seem like we are the only two on here right now???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

game on...


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

24hr. gym


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

then out?


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

can't explain


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

in thread


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

2word thread


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

gotcha djd


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

Three Words


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

thats bad


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2002)

three words?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

yes he


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

said 2


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

word thread


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

This reminds


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

me of


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

that kid


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

on Malcom


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

in Middle


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

this kid


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Bigss is


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

at it


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

I see


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

more beer!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

not tonight


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

chinese food


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

is awesome


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Italian Food?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

Is pizza!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

I like


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

canadian bacon


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

and pineapple


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

on pizza.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

what is


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

canadian bacon


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

it's ham


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

in america


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

i thought


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

you might


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

have done


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

something special


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

to it!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

You were


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

trying to


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

trick me


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

into saying


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

three words.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

no way


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

yes way


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

I would


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

If I


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

were you


----------



## coleman (Jul 27, 2002)

trick whom?


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

what...when??


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

where...why???


----------



## coleman (Jul 27, 2002)

don't ask


----------



## coleman (Jul 27, 2002)

<------ confused as


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

growth hormone


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

makes me


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Feel tired


----------



## Dero (Jul 27, 2002)

Sack out!!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

My hormones


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Make me


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Feel like


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

I???m a


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Sex freak


----------



## Dero (Jul 27, 2002)

YA PUNK!!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Dirty ol


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

green man


----------



## Dero (Jul 27, 2002)

GET  HELP!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

NO need!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

right now?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

still young


----------



## Dero (Jul 27, 2002)

No excuse!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Man I


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Have not


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Show any


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Sings of


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Shrinkage yet


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

YOU should


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

GET HEALP !!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 27, 2002)

Hmmmm,loco!!!


----------



## seyone (Jul 27, 2002)

I agree


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Me loco???


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Hell Yeah


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey katamaster


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

teenage hormones


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

make us


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

friggin invincible!!!


----------



## seyone (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm invincible


----------



## seyone (Jul 28, 2002)

but not


----------



## seyone (Jul 28, 2002)

a teenager


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

one day


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

you will


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

meet a


----------



## seyone (Jul 28, 2002)

one day?


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

kitty you


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

can't kill!


----------



## seyone (Jul 28, 2002)

we'll see


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

what I


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

just saw


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

was bigss


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

post history


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

more than


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

thirty alone


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

c'mon now


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

don't get


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

carried away


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

like me


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Dave Are


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

You Scared?


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

of what?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

of me


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Why you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah, why?


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Mr T is


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Old and


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

frail now


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

plus your


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

post count


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

is still


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

less than


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

one twelfth


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

of mine


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

I will


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Beat dave


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

with the


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

most posts


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

24 hours


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Not on


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

A monday


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

to Friday


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

You won`t


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

I`M BACK


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

We will


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

see soon


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Is that


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Im still


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

a challenge


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

I hear?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

young and


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Remember challenges


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

very strong


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Burner, buddy???


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

A challege


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

is great


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

I am


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

too cocky


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

for my


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

own good


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

That is


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

the smartest


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

post I


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

But I


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

have seen


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

will beat


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

you make


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

the kuso


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Not gonna


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

happen UNLESS


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

I have


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

to go


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

to work


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Now......Shut-up


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

I have


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

there are


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

a life


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

other threads


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

also, kuso


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

to read


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah, kuso?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm watching


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

a stupid


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

movie with


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

Richard Gere


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

I should


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

have been


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

a gynocologyst


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

A good


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

idea until


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

you get


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

a facefull


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

of seventy


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

year old


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

twat with


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

yeast infection


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

ya have


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

to take


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

the good


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

with the


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

NO thanks!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

I doubt


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

I`d ever


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

BAA AADDD!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Be able


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

to shag


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

odds would


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

again after


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

be better


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

such trauma


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

in LA!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

No way


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

would I


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

want to


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

in the


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

town I


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

live in


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

ave. age


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

about 75


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

crusty cooters!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Oh god


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

On that


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

I`m going


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

to bed


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Nite all


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

G'nite kuso!!!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

O Bigss


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

it's not


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

me you


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

have to


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

worry about


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

it's Kuso


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

he is


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

the TRUE


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

POST KING


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

and I


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

even have


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

problems keeping


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

up with


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

KUSO KING!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

big ambitions


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

there DJD


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

what are


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

you talking


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

about it?


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

ambitions  Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

trying to


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

outpost Kuso...


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

im back


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

kuso will


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

have a


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

a nice


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

suprise. when


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

he wakes


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

up torrmow.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

well I


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

am still


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

here though


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

I think


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

he gets


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

most of


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

post by


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

his women


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

picture posts!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey DJD


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

hint hint!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

do you


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

realize that


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

you've posted


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

almost 100


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

posts more


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

than me


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

since yesterday????


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

Butt you ...


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Dave I


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

post pics


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

untill I


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

have a...


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

become an


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

elite member.


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

life,BURN!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

So the


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

I do?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

two word


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

thread will


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

oh yeah


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

have to


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

do now


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

Going RIDING!!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

I am


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

are you


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Dero, ride


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

any good


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

trails latey


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmmmmmm...HUH????


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

I do


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

Same oldones!!!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

fully understand


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

that so


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

what dave?


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

post away!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

hey DJD-


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

why not


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

at beach??????


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Lucky bastard


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

no beach


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

near me.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

I wish


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

there was


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

because I


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

would have


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

some thing


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

better to


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

than this


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

go hike


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

maybe I


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

in mountains?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

will soon


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

thanks burner


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

now have


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

most posts


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

in 24


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

dave-n-busters?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

elitch gardens?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

water world?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

went yesterday


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

to water


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

world burner


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

The rest


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

all cost


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

too much


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

hear that!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

lots of


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

fat people


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

there yesterday?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

herd that


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

many many


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

water buffaloes


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

go there


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

yes there


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

is but


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

hot chicks


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

go there


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

bigss likes


----------



## sawheet (Jul 28, 2002)

water what?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

water world


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

place togo


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

when we


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

don't have


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

a beach


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

to goto


----------



## pumpit (Jul 28, 2002)

all day


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

back on


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

and will


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

be on


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

for the


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

10 hours!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

go to


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

the beach


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

on weekends


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

but during


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

the week


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

why not?


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Because too


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

many people


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

More people


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

equals alot


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

very good


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

looking females


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

ditto on


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

what bigss


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

just posted


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

Im back!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

TIME OUT!
Hey!
Glad to see you! You had us worried!
DON'T DO  THAT TO US AGAIN!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

game on!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks honey!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

Lotsa shyte


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Welcom back


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

Too little


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

I guess


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

energy to


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

your right


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

giva stuff


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

about the


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

left him!!!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

beach thing


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

Continue on!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Mr. Bigss


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

Ahhh....beaches


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

warm weather....


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

YES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2002)

nude Esy!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Essy`s BACK !!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's UP?


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Not much


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

just getting


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

ready to


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

hit the


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

gym, then


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

come here


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

and really


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

post whore


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

He,he...


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

That is


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

what I


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

have been


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

been doing


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

all day


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Mister  Kuso


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

Posting here!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

Another POSTWHORE!!!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

yes i


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

regretfully am


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

the chat


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

room is


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

very boring


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

Am there...


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

without anyone


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

in it


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

but unfortunately


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Bigss will


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

not take


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

top seed


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

because either


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Kuso or


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

shall prevent


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

him from


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

doing so!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

I`m back


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Leg workout


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

finished....am


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

IN PAIN


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

need a


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

sexy distraction


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

You called??


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Sorry, but


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

NOT gay


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

I thought


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

you were


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

Ford lover


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

All gays


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

love ford


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

DRIVE HOLDENS


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

got in


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

good timing


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

before you


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

legend coleman


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

Kuso...unlucky!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

whos winning


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

But dudes


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

v8 supercars


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

I could


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

easily delete


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Col`s post


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

only a


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

gay loser


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

would do


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

that Though


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

would drive


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

tomorrow is


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

a holden


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

unlucky 4bigss


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

missed again


----------



## Dero (Jul 28, 2002)

Why bother?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

Slow Kuso


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

VERY SLOW


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

on the


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

fucking phone!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

I dont


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

think that


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

mr. popular???


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

americans understand


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

holden vs ford


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

gay excuse K


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

their loss


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

going to


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Blow me!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

snow on


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Gay boy


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

told you


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

ROTF.....


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

youre gay


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

same dude


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

snow saturday


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

back to


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

the subject


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

what was


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

you`re first


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

fords suck


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

ever car?


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

ford falcon


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

WTF is


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

it sucked


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

snow Saturday?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

frikin mini


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

Thredbo saturday


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> frikin mini



LOL....you can`t


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

snow boardin!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

shit on


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

ANY maker LOL


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

snow boardin


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

sounds cool


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

rotflmfao


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

never done


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

it before


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

haven't been


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

for two


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

years. Do


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

brisbane weather


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

you ski??


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

= no snowboarding


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Nope...in


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

it fucking


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> = no snowboarding


Der!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

snows everywhere


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

but the


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

rental boots


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

are toooo


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

fucking small!!!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

unlucky 4bigss


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

Gotta go


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

forgot to


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

say Japan


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

back to


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

l8tr man


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2002)

work


----------



## coleman (Jul 28, 2002)

cya later


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Yo Adrian


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

I did


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

it (1,000 posts)


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2002)

Damn Davil


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2002)

Biggest post


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2002)

Whore I


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2002)

Have ever


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2002)

Seen, congrats


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2002)

What do


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2002)

You plan


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2002)

Oh ok too boring I brake the rule 
In the
2000???s by
next week?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

dont brake


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

the rule


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

just get


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

your posts


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

up (something)


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Man this


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Is BS


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

I want


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

My post


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

To actually


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Be ???posts???


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

Who gives


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

a shit


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Ummm me


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Ohhh what


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

The fuck


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

thats the


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

spirit boy


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Man I


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Don???t even


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Wanna know


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Where you


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Got that


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Avatar from


----------



## coleman (Jul 29, 2002)

same here


----------



## Mifody (Jul 29, 2002)

post whores


----------



## Captain (Jul 29, 2002)

whores rule


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 29, 2002)

Peanut Butter!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

It's mine


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2002)

imagine that


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

doin what


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

you/me??


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 29, 2002)

change your


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 29, 2002)

avatar man


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

i should


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

see how


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

many times


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

i can


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

get my


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

arse on


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)

one page


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2002)

please don't


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2002)




----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

come on


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

kiddies!! lets


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

get this


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

sucker over


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

100 pages !!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

why not


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

i love


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

working out


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

Who esle


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

Likes working


----------



## Dero (Jul 30, 2002)

Better avy!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

very hard


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

thanks Dero


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

my boy!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

he had


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

a batman


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

party for


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

his 4th


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

birthday v/cool


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> very hard


work out


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

till ya


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

pass out!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

are the


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

funest thing


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 30, 2002)

in world


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

Solient Green!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

is people!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Solient Green!


What the ??


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

My boy


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

Is AWESOME


----------



## Dero (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> is people!


Is true!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 31, 2002)

I saw...


----------



## Dero (Jul 31, 2002)

Da movie!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 31, 2002)

Re-processed people!!!


----------



## coleman (Jul 31, 2002)

old film


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes indeed!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2002)

yo, dero!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2002)

what's shakin?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2002)

at work?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

i bumped


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

the two


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

word thread


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

its back


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh boy...


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

very inventive


----------



## kuso (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh fuck


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

your mom


----------



## kuso (Sep 15, 2002)

no thanks!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

kuso mom


----------



## kuso (Sep 15, 2002)

Sick boy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

call me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

Crash-sama


----------



## kuso (Sep 15, 2002)

Call you


----------



## kuso (Sep 15, 2002)

kuso-tare


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

whats that?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

shit head?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

Fuck me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

yes ma'am!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

uh-oh!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

fuck who?


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Fuck me


Right NOW?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

me first


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

PICK ME


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

your chosen


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> me first



OH YES!


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

Like DAT????


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> fuck who?



David * Erilaya


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> your chosen




Delectably Sweet!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Right NOW?



Yes Now!!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> 
> David * Erilaya



mmmn... delicious!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

fingering licking.....


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

oooo-oooo good!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> 
> David * Erilaya



after me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

sloppy seconds


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

never sloppy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

always nice


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

Never second


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

where's Deroyo?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

My bed


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> My bed




My Bad...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> My bed



sounds fun


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> My bed



Damn Dero!!!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

that's quick!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

soft slow


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

Fast  * Hard


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

I'd blow-blow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

i wouldn't


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

winking @Erilaya


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

I wood!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

be wood


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

woody what?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

he wood....


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

HE SHOULD!!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

for you?


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

definitely could!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

chugga chugga


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

CHOO-CHOO!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

lugga lugga


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

we're edited???


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

my mistake!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

she dissapeared?


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

she's here!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

Erilaya??? baby??


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

always here.


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

gotta go


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2002)

Good to


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

be on


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

later on


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2002)

see this


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

for you


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

be well (Erilaya Quote)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2002)

thread up


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2002)

bye Dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> for you


(Erilaya)


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> My bed


Where ELSE??????


----------



## Badger (Sep 15, 2002)

Ask Erilaya


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_



good one


----------



## Fade (Sep 15, 2002)

one two


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

three four


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

freeze frame!


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

good morning


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

FUCK FUCK


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Why the


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

fuck, hasn`t


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

this thread


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

been closed??


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

it's fun


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

booger head


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

Good morning...


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Booger head???


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Good evening


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

morning here


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

here too


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

In 35min


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

cloudy day


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

cloudy day


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

might rain


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

wiped out


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

raining here


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

this morning


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

slipped, fell


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

hurt hand


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

was embarrased


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

dang wet


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

tree roots


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

Watch where


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

you walk


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

next time


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

I broke


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

my ankle/leg


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

fucking roots!


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

I gotta


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

go take


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

a piss.


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Too much


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

infor mation


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

At least


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

I didn't


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

say dump.


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Piss.....shit.....


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

it`s all


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

the same


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

two different


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

exit points


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

smelly smells


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank GOD


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

Stinky finger


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

itchy bum?


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

didn't wipe


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

good enough


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Never wipe


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

wanna see?


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

aways washlet


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

fedex sample


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

NO THANKS


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

of dingleberry


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

this thread


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

has gone


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

down toilet


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

with your


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

too gross


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

Butt still


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

I read


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

it all


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm Blonde!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

ME TOO


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh yeah


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

two blondes


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

and me


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

alone.....together


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

dreams DO


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

CUM  true


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Only at


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

Leslie How


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

IM.com


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

Are you?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 16, 2002)

in your


----------



## ZECH (Sep 16, 2002)

Dreams Kuso!


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

PISS off


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Let me


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Dream bastard


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

Dreaming about


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

sex with


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

both hands


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

again, Kuso?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

Ha Ha


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

He He


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

ONE hand


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

Such talent


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

Here at


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

IM . Com


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

too much


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

very entertaining


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

all of


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

you guys/gals


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

you rock


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

hey eril'


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

h'ya doin'?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

two words


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

anyone here


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss?  Crash?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what the


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

hell is


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

right here


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

happening tonight?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

moosh mooshy


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey yo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

party night?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Razor Ramon!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i here


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

for now


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

it's Monday


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

twenty minutes


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

before i


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

go to


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

for what?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

sleep today


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

monday? friday?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

i tired


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

no difference


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

really tired


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

the bathroom?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm awake!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

really really


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

from what?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Drink some


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

now sleeping


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

I woke


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

damn coffee!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

up super


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

early today


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

more bandwidth!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Wake up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

little faster


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

both you!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

up up!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I have


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whores whorin


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

3 more


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

days of


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I have



herpies


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

post whoring


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

herpies.... NOT!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

HA HA!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Gonnorhea.... not!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i love


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

tricep day


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss... maybe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

siphilis!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Chest and


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

triceps- cardio


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

smilies are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hate cardio!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

cardio sux


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

not words!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I did


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

(.)(.)


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

2 hours


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

boob boob


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

for a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

till when?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

charity event


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

protien shake


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Spinning (Bikes)


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Protein shakes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

tastes nasty


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

needs strawberries


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

4 2hours?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

mmm mmm


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

SPINNNING CLASS!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whats up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

2hours til?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

where's Bigss?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whats spinning?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

other thread


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

2 hours


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

of Spinning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

that is?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

6 hours


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

of treadmill


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

almost DIED!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

why did


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

you do


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

six hours


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2002)

on treadmill


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

he is


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what did?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

god dam


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

freakin insane!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I did


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

more more!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

2hrs gym


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

today


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whore whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

dave is


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

a real


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

big whore


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss's scared!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

that was


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

3 words


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

just changed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

you cheater


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ha ha


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

it so


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

nah nah!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

were movin


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I win


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

look at


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

that thing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

over there


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

Washington lost


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

it is


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

really big


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

washington stinks!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

to who?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

they do


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

hey Earwax!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

washington sux!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

how rya?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hear that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

biggss!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

hear what?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

bigss what?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

holy crap


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

good david, you?  Had a toothache today... dentist did a bad job on a cavity refill (it was broken... I shouldn't bite wires to strip them)... been hurting for two weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

we are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

redskins suck


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

thats what


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm waiting


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

sick posting


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh!  IC!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

man whores!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> we are



total whores


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

your tired


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

dave is


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

using psychological


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

of posting?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

got milk?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

everyones migrating


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

over here


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

mind tricks!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

it'sa conspiracy!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

not me


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

toliet floater


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

nugget catcher


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

not ever


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Toilet Catcher???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

turd pusher


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

(.)(.) more boobs


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

fart knocker!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

tsk tsk!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

croch critter


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

boobs!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

butt pirate


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ass aviator


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Whee! Wheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

peeee peeee!!! lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

were coplete


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

super whores


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

flip boy?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

where'd you go?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

wtf ~ ASSAVIATOR?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

oops!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

right here


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

two words!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

3 words


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

my bad!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

you did


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

it once


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

don't forget!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

were even


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

game on


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

but I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

but you?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I bow


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

to you


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

edited it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

figgin whores!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

thank you


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

leper messiah?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2002)

10,000 views!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

get bowin!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 10,000 views!



pretty amazing!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

join the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

fun prince


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

by Metallica?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

burner


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

horse manure


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

metalica rules!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 10,000 views!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

damn it's


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

horse manure?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

holy shit


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

sleep time


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

so proud


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

not Metallica!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

of us


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

night all!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Prince 
10,000 views!  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

yeah, but how many posts?????


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Darkness! Imprsioning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

yes metallica?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

me all


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

that I


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

c absolutehorror!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

you leaving?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

LaST NOte!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm not


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

METALLICA RULES!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

earwax was


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

me leave?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

thats funy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

who's leaving?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

not leaving?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

funny**


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hell no


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

free posts


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

better not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

no chance


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

CRASH said


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm leavin


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

he did?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I thought


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> METALLICA RULES!


no anymore


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> METALLICA RULES!




METALLICA's OLD!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

he said


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

they used


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

to be


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

now not?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

f'n great


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bigss here?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

before the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

napster thing


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

end of


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

he left??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

who did


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

they were


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

bigss


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

great until


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

listen to


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

the f'n


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

mettalica everyday


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

one down..


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

huh what?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

black album


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

early Metallica


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what are


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

you talking


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

..was great


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i like


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

still though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

that idissapear


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

about about!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm tired


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

song was


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

pretty good


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

seyone tired2?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

Ride the...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

guess so


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

What the...?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

Lightning rules


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

very tired


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

long day


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> Ride the...



big waves


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

PM Bigss


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

he's watchin porn befroe he goes to bed probably


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

like seyone was doin that one night


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Wrong thread!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

shit !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

two words


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2002)

two words!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

crap crap!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah porn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

sorry sorry


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> big waves



big monkey!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

wasted my


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

posts


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

five dollars?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

6!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

and how


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Post whore!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

what was


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

that for?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

no clue


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

two words!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

not me!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

simple rules


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

oh ya


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

oops


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

a...a


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> oops


oh well


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

post whore!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

sure am


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I warned


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> oops



AGAIN! AGAIN!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

aren't you?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

YOUR CHEATING!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

wrong thread


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

damn cheaters


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

Crash needs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

so ?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

a one


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

word thread


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

quit cheating!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> Crash needs



an enema?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

yes indeed


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

flight on


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Sept. 20


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Any volunteers?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

cheating bastard


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

for what?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whores


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

4 3some?


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

not me


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

slowing down


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

2 girls


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Lean'r was


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

saying something


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

for me


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

but disappeared


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

page back?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

me what?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm back!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

oh ok!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ha ha


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

wheredya go?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

wa'cha want?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

boobs anyone?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

another post!


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

getting confused


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

haha 2u


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

postin nonsence


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

of course


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

(.)(.)


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> another post!



Too Funny!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

(_!_)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

(oYo)


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

not aword!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

butt


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

porns cool


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

cheating AGAIN!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

OK, sorry


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

to nextent


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

how's this


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

nuh uh


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

NICE TITS!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

to n-extent


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

bench records?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Who?  Yokozuna?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Bench records


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

for who?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

NOT you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

anyone one


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> NOT you!



Bench records???


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I benched


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

800 lbs!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

while sleeping


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

only 800?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

weak ling


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

girly press!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

a house


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

girlie man


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

while sleeping


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

and you?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

me weak


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

weak dave


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Stop lifting


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm superman


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

a gazillion pounds


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

heavy weights


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

What'r w8's?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

hot chick?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

w8??


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I see


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

C what?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

you finally


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Crash found


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> you finally



started puberty


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

someone to


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

his penis!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

better late


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

lol!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

than never


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

talk with


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> than never



burns troubled


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

about which


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

oops sorry.


----------



## seyone (Sep 16, 2002)

I cheated


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

IM lady


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

is HOTTEST!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

need to


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

type faster


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Gotta Go!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

fallin behind?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

later, lean!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Bye everyone!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

bye bye


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

c-ya


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

bye bye


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

hasta laspasta!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

aloha, dude


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

adios, amigo!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Still here


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

and tired!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

very tired!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

slowing down/


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I've still


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

got 7more


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

hours togo


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I win


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

me too!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

bring it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

not afraid


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

of the


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

7 hours!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

big bad


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

postWHORE Dave!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

what what?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

2 words


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

who me


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

never noway!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

my onslaught


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

is numbered!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

hey crash!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

hey dave-


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hey ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

your fingers


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

are cramping!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

not me


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

you are


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

getting tired


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

I have


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

4 threads


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

run outa


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

whoring power


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

say it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

isn't so!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

going on


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

it is :"(


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

buck up


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

there, crash!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

say what


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

not to


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> buck up



buck off   (saw that on tv had to try no offence)


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

5 th thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

5th thread??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i dont


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

get it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

so you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

gonna tell?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hey look


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

at that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

my whorin


----------



## Fade (Sep 16, 2002)

Good night


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

LIZARD KING!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

powers are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

fully charged


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

Gnight fade


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Good night


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

burp! imback!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

fart imhere


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Crash?  Burner?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

fart?  Gross!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

hello


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Help me!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

burp ew!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

still here!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

help you?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Good night!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Every one


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Wet Dreams!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

brief interruption


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

never wet?!?!?!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

g night


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Never Dreaming!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Just doing!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

always dreaming


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

of girls


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

night B'Fly!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

less dreaming


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

later Fade-n-wife!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm BACK!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

more doing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

already?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I'm BACK!



PW Syndrome!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> PW Syndrome!!!!!



Lean r' thatis!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

brb 15mins


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

bathroom break??


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

numbers rule!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

poop break


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

diarrhea Sandwiches!!!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Pee soup?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Tampon Stew?


----------



## Craft (Sep 16, 2002)

throwing up?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Hello anyone?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Just anyone?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Crashes eatingit!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Which one?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

How 'bout..


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

(Leanr) (Read above what Crash is eating!)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Yeast Spread?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

digusting things (Tampons, Poop, pee etc.)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh, like...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Butt jam?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Yeast Spread?



Eating pizza


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

right now


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

no longer


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Thnx Lean'r!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

bastards


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

bodyfluid stew!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Anytime DJD!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

still eating!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

tuna maybe


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

aww thatsit!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

So what?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

body fluids!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Weak stomach?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

stopped eating


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

OK 4now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

she had


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

wimp!  Gotcha!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

sausage


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

more PEPSI!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

NO sugar!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

theres crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

what cha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

talkin about?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

heres me


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

DJD's Pepsi!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

NO SUGAR


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Going again!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

See you


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Paid dues


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

pepsi one?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

sick fuks


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

in Atlanta


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

much later!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

and there


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

DIET COKE


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

you goin?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Yuck 2


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

Pepsi one!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> DIET COKE



mmm soda


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 16, 2002)

Yep - Gone!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

i : soda


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

bye bye


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

stupid diet


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

goin where?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

no soda


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

think he's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

leavin


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

oh IC


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

you are?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

not me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

lean_n_76er


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

going gone?


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

edited


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm hungry


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

ijust ate


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

wrong thread!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 16, 2002)

chicken&rice


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm hungry



I just


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

ate pizza


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

but quit


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

eating it


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

bc Iwas


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

chx breast and spinnach


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

upsetting stomach


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

brb cartoon


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

really sick


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

nvm saw


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

that one


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

watching cartoons?????/


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

unfuq'ing believable!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

nothin better


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

he does have his priorities....
besides...he has to get all the toon watching in now....as soon our poor crash will be aworking man!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

not too


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

far off


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

from reaching


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

me working  :'(


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

my goal


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

hey crash


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

whoo haaaah


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hey ya?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I will


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

not stop


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

10 more!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

just think


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

untill I


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

of all


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

the hot


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"snow bunnies"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

You will


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

get there!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

be around


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

hey anyone!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

snowbunny's :


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

how cute!!!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Porno again?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

porn = good


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

this job


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

could be-a


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

good thing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

good point


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

going to


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

type faster?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

bed now!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

G'night


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

later, bro-


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

until tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

same bat-time


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

same bat-channel


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

hahahahahah


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

This is


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

The Easiest


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

Way To


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

Be A


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

post whore!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

really? I


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

never thought


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

abuot that.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

g'morning, eri!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

I have


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

a headache


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

god dam


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

post whores


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

who are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

you people


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

openly whorin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

like that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Dero (Sep 17, 2002)

Not me...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

good dero


----------



## Dero (Sep 17, 2002)

No time...


----------



## Dero (Sep 17, 2002)

to postwhore!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 17, 2002)

work,work...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

whore whore


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Happy days


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

monday tuseday


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

happy days!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Wednesday Thursday


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Crappy days


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Singing songs


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

I see?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

who me?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

you/crash


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

See NOW


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

That is


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

How YOU


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

Become A


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

POSTING WHORE


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

you are


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

catching on


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Eri, babe!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

got a


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

massage yesterday


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

now my


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

back hurts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

poor b'fly


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

hey crash


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

crash man


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

whats new?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

is bfly


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

still here?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i just


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i dunno


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

got done


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

with my


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ii went


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

cardio today


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

the gym


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

today


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

I think


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

cardio sux


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i will


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i'm tired


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

get a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

no focus


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

head start


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

on dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

gonna beat


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

daves record


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

no prob


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

where'd dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

at anyway?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

must be


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

at spinning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

allo? bigss?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

where are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

you at?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i am


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

right here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

ok good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

thought you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

got lost


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

where crash


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

just ordering


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

dps nutrition


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

and looking


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

at new


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

posts from


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

the board


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

i orderd


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

nitro varin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

got ripped!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

75$!!! for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

15 pack!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

that are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

super small


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

what crap!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

brb bigss


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm bored


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

me too


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

you guys


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

all suk


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

post whoring


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

when I`m


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

fucking working


----------



## Dero (Sep 17, 2002)

You working ?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Just got


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

you whores


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

back, and


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

to leave


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

again soon.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

that sux


----------



## Dero (Sep 17, 2002)

getting home...


----------



## Dero (Sep 17, 2002)

from work...
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

i am


----------



## Dero (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm off!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

posting here


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

right now


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

because i


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

am at


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

the bottom


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

of the


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Just got


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

top ten


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

most posts


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

a call


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

in twenty


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

from the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

still on


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

four hours


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

office, next


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

the top


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

month, they


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

will be


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

adding ANOTHER


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

16 hours


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

to my


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

work week


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

including a


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

post whoring


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

regular fucking


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

blah blah


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

god times


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Saturday morning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

spent here


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

hi lean


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

at IM


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

off to


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 17, 2002)

bed  cya


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

later bigss


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

L8tr bud


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

bye bye


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Sup K?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Not much


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

gonna grab


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

some lunch


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

Don't go


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

and then


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> gonna grab



a cock


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

back to


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

work! shit


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

B wants


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

ME .....crash


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Crash Got'cha!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Piss off


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

haha


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

too slow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

uh huh


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

WAAAAAY slow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

SUPER SLOW


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

much better


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

than being


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

too quick


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

like mmafiter


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

HAHAHA


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Mr.  Early?


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

quick draw


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Shoots blanks


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Up Albob's


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

poop shoot?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

What the


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Umm yuck


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

GOOOOO Fade!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Up yo?


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Need beer


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

beer good


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

drink it


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Gonna go


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

and have


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

some sex


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

2 minutes?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

bye all


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

try 30


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> drink it



What else?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> try 30



and then???


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

round two?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

and three!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

then another


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

30 minutes


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

Wiped out!


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

After twice??


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Build up


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Honeymoon is


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

almost here!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

here's another


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

post whore


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

back online!!!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

and I


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

will be


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

on 4


----------



## kuso (Sep 17, 2002)

Number 2?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

rest of


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

the night!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

OH SHYT!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 17, 2002)

DJD's back!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

YAY DJD!!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

ah ha!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> OH SHYT!




Hiya Lean'n!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

Hello anyone


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

out there?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 17, 2002)

allo tyhere


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

CRASH?  whereru?


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

there ur


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

yes pilgram!


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

lala lala


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

CRASH CRASH


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

crash-n-burn


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

whoo- haaaa!


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

I`m back


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

for 10min


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

then back


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

to work


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

It's morning


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

feel good


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

good sex


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

last night


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

was used


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

by Butterfly


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

but I


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

didn't mind


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> good sex



lucky guy!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

watched waterworld


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

no sex


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

!


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

Waterworld......Sex......


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

kinda similar


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

we have


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

a waterworld


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

bonjour people


----------



## THE_GAME (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm back


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

from where?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Oswego, NY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

oooooh cool


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

dave you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

whorin tonight?


----------



## THE_GAME (Sep 18, 2002)

all night


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

nice more


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

whorin partners


----------



## THE_GAME (Sep 18, 2002)

OK biotch


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

join us


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

in the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

post whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

thread


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> thread



cheating again


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

on the


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

2word thread!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

n1's here?!?!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

ya me


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

bout time!


----------



## Dero (Sep 18, 2002)

Me too...


----------



## Dero (Sep 18, 2002)

Butt not...


----------



## Dero (Sep 18, 2002)

For long.


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

hay lo?!?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

hey Dero


----------



## Dero (Sep 18, 2002)

Gid day!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Kurt Angle


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

where's dino?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

alrighty then


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

hello again


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Bigss asleep


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i'm up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

and here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

not like


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

sleepy bigss


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

never noway!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

more evil


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

downloadin porn


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

more porno


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

so what


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

virus got'em!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

is the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

the good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

word?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> virus got'em!



no way!?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Crash


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

what site


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

do you


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

download from?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

scream Queen


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Bigss's will


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

have 2


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> scream Queen



That's good!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

answer that


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

That's better


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

than this...


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

4 u


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 18, 2002)

Cream Queen!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

talk about


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

wrestling in


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

PW room?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

farm sex


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

in Hollywood (CA)!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey CRASH


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

your losing!!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

Losing what


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

posting battle?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

that's right!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i know


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

my posts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

are dropping


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

off the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

charts stupid


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

oh well


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

dumb charts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

whats up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

poster whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

good food


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

is good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

seyone you


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

i agree


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

still here?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

yes you


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

still here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

are here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

where's dave


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

of course


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

i dunno


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

dam i


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

guess we


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

will out


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

whore him


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

heh he!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

dam i?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

its doubtful


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

he's back!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

ha ha


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

really here


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

not going


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

dun dun!


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

there goes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

you out


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

anywhere anytime


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

the neighborhood


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

posting me


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I will


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

south park!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

is cool


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

kicks ass


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

be up


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

for the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

up up


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

next few


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

hours


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

waitin for


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

you cheated


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

NG to


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

come on


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

I lied!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

RU CRAZEEE?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

ever reek?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

completey crazy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

whats reek?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

like crap?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

reek= smell


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

oohhh haha


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

p u!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

no i


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

can't say


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

i smell


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

dumb ass


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

garlic smell


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> dumb ass



thank you


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

ball odor?


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2002)

no problem


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

ever smell


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

like-like


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

daves smellin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

ball oder


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

not I


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

that guy (did)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

you got


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

some sick


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

people at


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

your gym


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

what the?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

not really


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

but there


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

are some


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

funny characters


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

spandex man


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

smelly characters!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

what the


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

tarnations is


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

or that?


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

ewww Crash!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

har har


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

not going


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

to get


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

me 2nite!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Ozzy Osbourne!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

bye dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

see you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

in a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

couple weeks


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Good morning


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Mo Fo's


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

how ya


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

do in


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

do in


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

do you


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

have a


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

have a


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

stutter buddy?


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

stutter buddy?


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Why yes


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

y yes


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

LOL

How`r you?


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Good thanks


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

and you?


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Pretty good!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

You're welcome


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

Drink any


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

alcoholic beverages


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

lately, kuso?


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

I will


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

be drinking


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

this weekend


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Actually no


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

almost 4weeks


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

without any


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

so make


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

sure to


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

have one


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

for me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

kuso you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

are a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

true post


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

whore look


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

at all


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

those posts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

you did


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

in here


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

look who`s


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

fuking talking


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

good point


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

i didn't


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

notice i


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

was post


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

whorin in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 19, 2002)

this palce


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

dam crash


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

there is


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

a difference


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

between whorin


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

and thread


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

abuse paco


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

i just


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

paco because


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

i could


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

not think


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

an other


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

to end


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 19, 2002)

that sentence


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

Good god


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2002)

you two!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

kuso'n bigss


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

they are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

the post


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

whores in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

this place


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

not me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

and you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

were not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2002)

post whores


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 20, 2002)

THIS THREAD.............


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 20, 2002)

....SUCKS *ASS* !!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 20, 2002)

sure does


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

I agree


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

sure do


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

most definitely


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh yes


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

for sure


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

show nuff


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

oh yeah


----------



## ZECH (Sep 20, 2002)

Weekend......Woohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

need sleep


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

yes lots


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Fade/Children


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

= NO SLEEP!  (Heh he!  J/K)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

forgot work!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Work tomorrow?


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

(or) family = work?


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

scream queen!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm back


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

a vengeance


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

You are


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

the truth


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

is here!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

be quicker


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

than that


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Erilaya Dear!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

ru there?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm here


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

anyone else?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm here


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

thta's enough!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm less


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

than 75


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

more posts


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

but I'm


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

until I


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

break 2k!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

until you....?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

getting tired


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

need sleep


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

fade wants


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

sex... but


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

I want


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

to sleep


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

sleep good


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

very good


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

again...multi-task!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

Huge Orgasm =


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

great sleep!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

true that!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

OH YES!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Sweet Dreams


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

most definately!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm on


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Not anymore


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Going back


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

hello dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

you whore


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

to bed


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

for now


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

oh crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

good nite


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

oops night*


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

your on?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

is he


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

ever off?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

since your


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i think


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

it'sa no


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

on then


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

then I


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

will stay


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

on too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

good you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

post whore


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

say that


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

with pride!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

POST WHORE


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hooo Rahh!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

OK I'm


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

here on


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

2 thread


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

again-again


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

this thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

gets really


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

fuckin annoying


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

but it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

is good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

to whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

on here


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

french toast


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

scrambled eggs


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

is sucha


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

beautiful thing!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

i have


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

cheat weekends


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

leaving now


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

getting ready


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

2 go2


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

South Beach


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

bye dave


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Awake again!


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Fell asleep


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

now I'm


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

going to


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

South Beach


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

going to


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

the gym


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

in sobe


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

Gold's Gym


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

working chest


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

tris & Abs


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

dave forget


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

this thread


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

look at


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

the post


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

whore one


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

uh oh


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

you seem


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

to be


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2002)

NON STOP


----------



## THE_GAME (Sep 23, 2002)

don't stop


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

DON'T STOP!!!


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

Here I


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

come again


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

for the


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

last ride


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

Doh!  I missed the excitement.


----------



## THE_GAME (Sep 23, 2002)

you cheated


----------



## THE_GAME (Sep 23, 2002)

only two


----------



## THE_GAME (Sep 23, 2002)

words earwax


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

where is


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

Crash/Bigss?


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

er bump!


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

he he


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

I was


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

looking all


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

over hell


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

for this


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

f'n thread!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

between this


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

thread and


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

post whore


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

thread I


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

can catch


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

W8 & Prince!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Damn, I


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

need to


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

open a


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

third browser


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

I love


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

being home


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

so I


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

can post


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

like a


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

mad man!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

having a


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

big ol'


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

whooping time


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

good time


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

why you


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

got nothing


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

great time


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

else to


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

do but


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

post here


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

yee haw! (as the say in Cowboy land!)


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

the girlfriend


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

must be


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

for the


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

really pissed


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

the time


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

being hee-hee (BTW, I have 5 browsers open and 3 are dedicated to IM.com!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

going through


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

2 months


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

of Open


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Chat HEE HEE!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

girlfriend is


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

feeling sick!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh my


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

fucking god


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

which dickhead


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

bumped this


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

fucking thread????


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

That would


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

be me


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

you sadistic


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

poo face


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

I know


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

you just


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

can't keep


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

(it) up


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

oops meant


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

to say


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

up to


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

speed with


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

the masters


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 9, 2002)

of pornability!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

I think


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

it was


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

very clever


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

by bumping


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

this thread!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks KP!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

would be


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

interesting to


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

see how


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

many posts


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

we`d lose


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

if I


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

deleted this


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

annoying thread


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

now your


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

sounding like


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Bigss because


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

said the


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

the same (in the post whore thread he created)


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

yes but


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Bigss forgets


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

he cannot


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

cuz he


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

doesn`t have


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

THE POWER       j/k


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Let's not


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

delete this


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

otherwise that


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

I agree


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Prince may


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

overtake me


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

be like


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

if deleted


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Island Ace (style)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

(there is only one person that will overtake you!)

That has


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

post whore


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

capabilties ------------------------->  ME!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

That is


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

that I


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

don't go


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

vacation again


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

I know


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

I`m sure


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

it will


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

happen soon


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

don`t really


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

mind though


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

will just


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

keep going


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

at my


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

own pace


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

don't worry


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll never


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

catch you


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh bullshit!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

your daily


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

average is


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

fucking three


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

times more


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

than mine


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

But I


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

Wonder how


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

long it


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

will take


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

him to


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

prolly another


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

day and


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

a half


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

You think?


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi kus!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

hey buddy


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

wattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt zup?


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

not much


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

buying books


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

What books


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

did you


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

buy today?


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Latest in


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

the Stephanie


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Plum series


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

and the


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

latest from


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Micheal Connelly


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

just some


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

easy reading


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

for on


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

the train


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

I think


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

that to


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

keep this


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

post going


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

we need


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

many many


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

more participants


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

time to


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

what do


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

you think


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 10, 2002)

you guys


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

play the


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

game (HHH)!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

I don`t


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

really think


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

we need


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

to keep


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

this fucking


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

thread going


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey guys!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

hey babe


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

check PM


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

just did


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

and returned


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I agree


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Although I


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

love this


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

thread but


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

this will


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

be my


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

last post


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

in here


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

too easy


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

isn`t it?


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

Could be


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

getting boring


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

for him


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

having to


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

hit the


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

"Submit Reply"


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

button repeatedly


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

real funny (badger)   (Badger is right about posting here.... boring!)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I take


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

it back


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

here I


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

am again


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

and again...


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

posting away


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

until someone


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

joins me!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

where's Dero?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm happy!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm sad


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I've lost


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

a best


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

friend... that


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I ever


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

ever had!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

The song


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

is by


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

OZZY OSBOURNNE


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

BLACK SABBATH (CHANGES)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

What the


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

hell is


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

going on


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

with this


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

thread here?


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

I dunno


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

but didn`t


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

you say


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

you`d stop


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

posting in


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

here Dave??


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I changed


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

my mind


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

until I


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

reach 7000


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

dirty whore.


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

fucking filthy


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

little whore


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

(correction)  

BIG whore! (I am!)


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

sorry then


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

fucking filthy


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

big whore


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I will


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

reign supreme (someday)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

like Satan


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

until then


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

until what?


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Until you


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

reign surpreme


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

I DO


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, It'll


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

be a


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

matter of


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

time! only


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

a matter


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

of time!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

now is


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

my time?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

the time


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

for me


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

to sleep?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

to let


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

loose like


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

a pyromania!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

too much


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

real nice!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

def leppard


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

I see


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I wanna


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Rock-Rock!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Dee Snider


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

The price


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

we've gotta


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

pay!  (roar like El diablo)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Just listen


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

the priest!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

it's the


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

nature (of the) BEAST!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Dude.....I


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

think you


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

may have


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

fucking well


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

lost it!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

dah dah!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

goo goo


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

gah gah!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Infamous!  Butcher!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

how long


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

can you


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

last in


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

this frozen


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

water burial?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Slayer's Reign


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

in BlooD


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Unskinny bop!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

just blows


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

me away


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

time after


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

time some


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

fuk Lauper!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

getting oh


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

so close!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

to my


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

goal tonight!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

count down


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

5............ 4


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

3.......2


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

3.................2


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

and ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

finally 7000 (DONE)


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

congrats whore!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

thanks dude!

(BTW... in calculations... if I do what I've done tonight for the next two days  (post 300 + messages), I' should be nipping at W8's heels on Tuesday!!!!!  What ya think?)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> finally 7000 (DONE)



and six.


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> and six.



  Huh???


----------



## urso8up (Nov 13, 2002)

two words


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 13, 2002)

only, dumbass


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

Nasty vibes...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

from them.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

when I


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

posted that


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

you had


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

six more


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

than 7000.


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

Now he


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

has 350


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

more posts.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

yes he


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

does indeed


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

post  a


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

lot,specially


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

when he


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

HA!5000!


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

is motivated!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

Dat too!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> HA!5000!



and one.


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

and four


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

Kuso, it


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

alive again!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

what's alive??


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

the thread


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

and I


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

can't I


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

will I


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

won't I


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

should I


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

must I


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

twon't I


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

can I


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

Maybe so


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

the aresenal


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

the attack


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

the onslaught


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

post whore


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

atcha live!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

more more


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

hello I


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

am finished


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

4 tonight


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

thank God!


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Hello BUTTerfly


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

Dero... buddy!!!


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> thank God!




  Hee hee!  (today is another day but soon I am slowly reliquishing my whoredom.....................)


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

(and turning it over) to Trap!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

Only two?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

That's impossible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Is not!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

OK here


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

is where


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm going


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

to do


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

some damage!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

he he


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

sniff sniff


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

It's raining


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

it's pouring


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

the old (man)


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

is snoring


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

no sun


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

no fun


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

just rain


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

no hurricanes?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

no typhoons?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

no tornadoes?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

just rain?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

...big deal...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

no hurricanes (yet)


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

no tornados (I hope NOT!)


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

Good day


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

to PW!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

the DEVIL!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

neck to


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

shoulder to


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

chest to


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

abs to


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

groin to


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

quads to


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

the toes?


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

calves to


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

your feet!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

arms, hands


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

then retrace?


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

cant forget (them)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

the way


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

you just


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

toes shmoes!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

came from?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

whatsa shmoe?


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

amusement tactics!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

TOES Schmoes (Schmoes is an illegal ryhme!)


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

one more


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

nah no


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

nanoo nanoo?


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

what show


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

was that?


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

oh mork!  (  )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

shaz bot!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

dumb show!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

3's company (better!)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

funny then...


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

Somer's snatch


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

jack tripper!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

chrissy snow


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

was showing! (in one of the scenes)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Somer's snatch



sex ed!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

Trippers balls


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

were showing (also in one of the scenes!)


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2002)

you didn't


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

he did...


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

aaah aaahh !


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> you didn't



Breaking the rules here.

It was the episode where the gang thought a neighbor from England was a murder.
 (Jack's Balls)

- The episode I believe where they thought Chrissy was going to die.  For some reason Jack picks her up and she had a see through underwear"

(Chrissy's snatch)


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

Still no


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

sun


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2002)

here either


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

east coast (whole)!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

big area


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

to go


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

without sun..


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

sun does


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

not matter


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

in (the) cold!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

florida's cold???


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

Not really


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

well, not for you, iglooman!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> florida's cold???



(NO!)  Canada is!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

damn straight!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

what's up?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

not me...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

little sleep


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

quit drinking!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

working 2jobs


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

I have


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

4 jobs


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

lifting/eating


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

(not) sleeping/posting (IM.com)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

post wore....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

this was


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

my long


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

weekend stretch


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

Fri - Sun


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

6am - 6pm


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

thurs& Sat


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

10pm - 3am


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

sleeping tomorrow!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

you shouldn't


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

just ride


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

the wind


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

like I


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

usually do!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

I can't


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

believe I


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

am endlessly


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

searching for


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

a job


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

that will


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

work with


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

my school


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

driving me


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

up the


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

freakin' wall!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

he he!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

wait.  That's


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

not funny!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

bang bang


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

I'll shoot


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

em' all!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

bang bang!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

blow you


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

away... I'm


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

a cowboy


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

of a


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

MODERN DAY


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

TESLA RULED!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

i am


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

on a


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

quest to


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

get to


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

250 posts


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

within a


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

twenty four


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

hour period


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Good luck


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

it is


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

one of


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

the first


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

steps towards


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

becoming a


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

recognised whore


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

sounds good


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

no replies


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

means that


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

i will


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

have to


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

talk to


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

myself for


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

a while


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

sorry buddy


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

was cooking


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Just got


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

back from


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

the gym


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

no worries


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

Coleman=postwhore


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

rosco=correct


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

god dam


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

you remind


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

me of


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

post whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

king djd


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

i am


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

whopping his


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

he does


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

ass atm


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

just wait


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

how long


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

dont know


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

why not?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

depends on


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

david jason


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

why him?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

ya y????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

huh? huh??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

well?? lol


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

stumped him


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

just a


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

not hard


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

little bit


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

to do


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

HE'S KING


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

he has


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

does not


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

run away


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

BESIDE KUSO


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

seem so


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

maybe not


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

I`m confused


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

too fast


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m confused



me too


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

too fucked


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

makes no


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

fucking sense


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

at all


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

do over


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

nope none


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

makes sense


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

to me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

it's nonsence


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

you must


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

be drunk


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

be insane


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

sounds fun


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

to who?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

cool dude


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

not drunk


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

hot chick


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Beka babe


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

show me


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

oh yeah!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> show me



the money


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

no Beka


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

give me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> give me



a break


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> no Beka



even better


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

why better?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

she`s hot


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

damn straight


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

i wish


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

she would


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

post some


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

naked pics!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

good luck


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

that would


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

with that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

be fuqin


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

one rosco


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

insanely cool


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

damn straight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

1-test rehab????


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

KING SHIT???


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 1-test rehab????


long story


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

do tell


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> KING SHIT???



the best


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

best shit?


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

still shit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

nah never


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

just kidding


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

i know


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

I gotta


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

get some


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

work done


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

alrighty then


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

cya later


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

bye bye


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

hasta lavista


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

adios amigo


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

ta ta


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

for now


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

tiger's line!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Even I


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

am now


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

ahead of


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

david Jason


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

congrats kuso!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks buddy


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

aussies rule!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

We DO


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

except mundine!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Laugh my


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

ass off


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

12:30 here...time for bed...cya


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

me too


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

see ya!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

remember something


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

Gene Hackman


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

once said


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

If I


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

allow you


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

to become


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

PW top (stats)


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

its because


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

I ALLOWED


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

you to!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

okay then


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

I have


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

to study


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

tonight so


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

it's all


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

yours, dude!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks but


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

this is


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

i am


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

the part


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

going to


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

where I


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

see a


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

movie soon


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

ALLOW you2!


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

cheers djd!  (this time it means good bye)


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

your pretty


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

thank u


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

cool coleman


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

thanx man


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

did you


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

have a


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

good one


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

come from


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

another board?


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

nah man


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

just got


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

on holidays.


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

so have


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

time for


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

post whoring!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

hey fuckers


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

whats happening?


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

not much


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

and yourself?


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Just about


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

to go


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

to work


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

and then


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

the gym


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

on the


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

way back


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

sounds like


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

a plan


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

have a


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

good one


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks mate


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

back already


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

from work?


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

Sure am


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

and now


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

prepariong for


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

my five


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

am start


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

tomorrow morning


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

is thursday


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

sure is


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

and cold


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

getting warmer


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

might ride


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

the sportbike


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

to work


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

tomorrow morning


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

You bastard


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

ha ha


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

BUMP BUMP  (For the Weekend...    ! )


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

going to


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

have a


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

good time


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

tonight I


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

think


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Why's dat?


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

I had


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

5 ICEHOUSES


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

in less


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

than 20mins


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

can lead


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

to yakdom


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Ha Ha


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

the doggie!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

bump bump


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

bump grind


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

Ah Ha


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

one way


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

or another


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm gonna


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

gitcha gitcha


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

If I


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

could reach!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

higher!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

I wanna


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

go home


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

Wait!  I


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

AM HOME!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Lots more


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

more evil


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 24, 2002)

not the


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 24, 2002)

two word


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 24, 2002)

only thread


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 24, 2002)

but the


----------



## King Penguin (Nov 24, 2002)

DJD diatribe!


----------



## coleman (Nov 24, 2002)

g'day all


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

hola Coleman!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Well here


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Just a


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

whistling away


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

playing guitar


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

to a


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

group called


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Rusted Root


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Acoustic rules (sometimes)


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

dum de


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

eye yi


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

yi yi


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

voodoo drums


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

witch craft!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

black magic


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

human flesh


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

carnevour BBQ


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

bbq sauce


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

CHICKEN NUGGETS!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

parts is-parts!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

Auto Zone


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

car care


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

car funk (as in odor)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

odor eater


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

baking soda


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

tooth paste


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

sh!t breath


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

mouth wash!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

dental floss


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

butt floss


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

butt plug


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

ben-wah Balls (for MMAFITER)


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

emasculated freak


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

spark plug


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

burner's "turn-on"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> burner's "turn-on"


 = hot women!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

unusually tall


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

broad shoulders


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

strong jaw-line


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

low voice


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

5'o'clock shadow


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Repeat:
"burner's turn-on"


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Just kidding


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

'yo mamma?

(ha! just kidding back!)


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

tu tambien


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

ha ha


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

See 'ya


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

later, bro


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

tood-a loo!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

buh-bye


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

ariva durchi!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

adios amigos


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

Still I


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

am dicking


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

with this


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

freakin' resume!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> am dicking



I thought


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

you had


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

retired from


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

gay film


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

making, dave...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

cornfed willbe


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

so happy!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2002)

Oh joy!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

what fun!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

it is


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

to be


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

riding in


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

a 1-horse


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

open sleigh


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

jingle bells


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

shotgun shells


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

robin laid


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

an egg


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

I am


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

bored tonight


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

No kidding


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

sun shine


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

day light


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

OK, here


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

for a


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

late round


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

Boom Bastic!


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

Arga Naga!


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

Hello Hello


----------



## firestorm (Nov 26, 2002)

good bye


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

good morning


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

good evening


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

how are


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

you, Kuso


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

not bad


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

thanks buddy


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

how about


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

you mate?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

fine thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

doing good


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

ordering flowers


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

for sick


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

girl friend


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

flowers are


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

friggin expensive!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

Sure are!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

who's on


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

first base


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

That's right


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Rain man


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

jeapordy time


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh I


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

see then


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

can you?


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

I sure


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

can now!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

do it!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

to it


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

right now!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> right now!



U forgot (the word, "me", didn't you?)  (good save though)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

sure dave!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

I love


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

post whoring!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

nobody but


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

nobody can


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

eat me


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Ha Ha


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

eat you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

not me


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

no thanks


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

just kidding


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

go check


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

your mail


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

it has


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

to be


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

there now!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

i want


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

to see


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

the pictures


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

'sup, crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

notin much


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

just chillen


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

u? burn


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

um...working?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

working hard!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

that's where


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

you are


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Burner dude!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

poor burns


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

at work


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

free surfing


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

no porn....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

your deprived!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

good imagination...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

good secretary


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

no secretary....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

no fun


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

do the


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

cleaning lady!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

she's only


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

95 years


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> cleaning lady!


 no teeth...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

oh wait....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

good idea!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

she's mine!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

oohhhh, yeahhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

lucky bastards


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

too bad


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

too sad


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

boo hoo


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

bad crash


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

no doughnut


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

not hungry


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

Just ate


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm hammered!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

Yipee!  Yahoo!


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

not again?????


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I'm hammered!



Oh my?!!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi Kuso


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi CLP!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Again?  What?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Hehe,  ummmm....


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

drunk again


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

hey DJD


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi guys!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

CLP.... what have you been drinking?  And, how much?  Better yet, what are you muching on to kill the buzz??


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> CLP.... what have you been drinking?  And, how much?  Better yet, what are you muching on to kill the buzz??



Um..dude


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

this is


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

the two


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

word thread!


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

Don`t forget


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi CLP


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Beer, WATER!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Copious amounts


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

of water


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

kills hangovers


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

you sure


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

that water`s


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

not vodka??


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I forgot


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

it was


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

the two


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

word thread


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I just


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

re-modified the


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

goulash post


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

It's the


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

northeast version


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I mean


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

New England


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

OK it's


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

3:26 am


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

I ONLY


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

DRINK BEER!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

OK, on


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

rare occasion


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

a Caeser!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

Pale Ale


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

CLP was


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

so funny


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

last night


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I can't


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

believe I'm


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

awake now


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

I can!


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

me too!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

real funny


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

you two!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

what the...


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm awake


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm not


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

hey, Les


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

hey dave


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

hi u-2!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

les is (lucky)


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

no SNOW!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

you high?


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

No.  Why?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

it's cloudy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

here where


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

i am


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

aren't you


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

so lucky


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

yep our


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

ski hill


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

opens tomorrow


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

snow really


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

does suck


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

i'm used


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

to it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

living in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

the mountians


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

and all


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

He He!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

sure their


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

great in


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

the spring/summer/fall!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

ha ha


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

so what


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

is on


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

the agenda


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

today/tonight?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

Drinking beer~


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

ru onduty?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

Saturday/Sunday


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

oh OK!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

i am


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

flirting with


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

this girl's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

friends that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

i think


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

i'm dating


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

how do


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

you "think"


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

your dating


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

a girl


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

Isn't it


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

the feelings


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

suppose to


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

be mutual???


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

(Strange!)


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

wishful thinking!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

Your turn?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

For what?


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

wishfully thinking,


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

It's my


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

turn to


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

play the


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

game now!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

post whore?


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I shall


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

be on


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

forever & ever!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

here I


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

am again!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

another round


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

not at


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

all a


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

loss of


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

words or


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

posts mind


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

you... haha!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

here comes


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

DAMAGE, Inc.!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm looking


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

at rate


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

my implants!!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

this one


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

gal is


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

dropped dead


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

f'n gorgeous!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

so let's


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

keep the


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

ball rolling


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

and not


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

spilling over!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

and then


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

the beat


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

goes on!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

and the


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

beat goes


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

on & on


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

Holy cow!


----------



## kidda9 (Nov 28, 2002)

very confused


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

Who is?


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

not me


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

oh Dero


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

moi neither.


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

you decided


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

to come


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

join us


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

one more


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

time to


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

post whore


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

me too!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

when are


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

you leaving


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

for vacation?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

I am


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

going to


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

drive to


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Denver tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

see my


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

girl Saturday


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

then goto


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

airport hotel


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

that night


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

so we


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

can be


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

at the


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

airport by


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

five am


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

you will


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

be busy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

and tan...


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

tan makes


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

you look


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

even bigger!


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

ya know


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

you bet


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm looking


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

pretty pasty


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

right now


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

the sun


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

= small?


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

will make


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

it better


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

hello out


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

there


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

where did


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

you go?


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

who me?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

actually, Dave


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

I was


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

watching E'


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Different Stroke
s


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

whatr's topic?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Dana Plato


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

I luv...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

wild on....


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

I can't


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

old skool!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Dana Plato


seen that


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

believe she


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

prostituted herself!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

over dosed?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> prostituted herself!



(what do you think her catch line would be? Hey, fuk a child star, 10.00!)


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

she wasn't


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

a child


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

she was


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

27 I-believe


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

used up


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

I meant


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

she was


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

child star


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

you called?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

where have


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

you been?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

goal # 3


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

pass prince


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

goal #2 (Currently)


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Pass 10K (posts)


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Goal #1


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

YOUR NEXT!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

dum de


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

dum dum


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

If I


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

close my


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

eyes forever


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

will it


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

all remain


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

the same


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

If I


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

close my


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

eyes forever


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

woule it


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

it all


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

remain unchanged!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Lita & Ozzy


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

back here


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

again andagain


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

I've been


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

here/there


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

NOT here!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

still here!  (ME!!!)


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Me too.


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

where did


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

you go?


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Back home


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

again


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

trust in


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

my hopes


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

with someone


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

said they


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

knew


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Back Home


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

again!  (Cinderella)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

We'll stay


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Forever this


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

way! and


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I know


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

my heart


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

will go


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

on & on


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Celine Dion


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I wanna


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

hit 10,000!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

And I


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

wanna do


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

it very


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

VERY soon!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

And I


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

will not


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

stop until


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I get


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

there!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

be very


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

scared & afraid


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

it seems


----------



## kidda9 (Nov 30, 2002)

to be


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

like this


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

is going


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

to be


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

forever & ever


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

and ever


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

forever-neverending


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

changing the


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

subject now


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I should've


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

went back


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

2the gym!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

but what


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I can


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

go back


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

later tonight!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

what is


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

this? that


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

stands before


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

for me


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

pig blacked


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

shape with


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

shape with


----------



## ZECH (Nov 30, 2002)

got me?


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

eyes of


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

fire!  Oh


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

no please


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

god help


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

me!  OZZY


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

3


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

3 (three)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

and 5 (500 that is and 500 more to go!!!)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

let the


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

games begin


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

The dog


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

the cat


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

the rat


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

the bird


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

today the


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

rat ate


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

the cheese


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

the cat


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

ran away


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

from dog


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

cat catches


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

hey dero


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

What Dave?


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

do you


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

do what?


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

guys go


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

into the


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

don't know.


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

chat room


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

any more?


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

no time


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

Gotta postwhore!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

so you


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

don't know


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

do you?


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

Have not


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

have not?


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

have knot?


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

have naught?


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

who what


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

when where?


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

how why


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

questions questions


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

answers answers


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I guess


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Dero has


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

left again?


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

He'll be


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

back again


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Due to


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

the constant


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

lagging in


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

time, I


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

aborted that


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

promptly


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I've got


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

way too


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

plan to


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

go away


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

that quickly!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

looking at


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

The Simpson's


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

OK that


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

was OK


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

But let's


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

try some


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Bart antics!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Now the


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

chalk board!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, so


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I didn't


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

make it


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

to the


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

1/2 way


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

mark (9750)


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

IT will


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

mean I'll


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

just have


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

to work


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

harder tomorrow!!!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

tomorrow is


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

today and


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

like I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

said about


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

yesterday---->today


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

time to


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

whore the


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

hell out


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

out of


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

here again


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

Your doing


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

very well


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

in your


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

quest to


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

reach 10,000!!!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

let's hope


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

so but


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I don't


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

think I'm


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

going to


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

be able


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

to get


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

to that


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

milestone tonight


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

still here


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

going nowhere


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

staying here


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Stranger things


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

are happening


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

today!  Weird!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

433 togo


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

yeah, that


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

seems like


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

a lot


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

but I


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

think that


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

you can


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

make it


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

if you


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

try really


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

hard for


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

the rest


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

of the


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

day


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

still on


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

and doing


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

rather well


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

if I


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

do say


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I can't


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

so myself





(I must be typing really fast.  I got a message that the administrator will not allow more than one post every 10 seconds.  I don't know where my other posts went to.  Thats why this relpy doesn't make sense.)


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

believe I'm


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

still on


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

Is there


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

a way


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

we can


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

all donate


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

some of


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

our posts


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

for a


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

good cause?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Interesting!  But


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

in this


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

case, Kuso


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

and I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

will have


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

to set


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

out post


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

at  1/2cent


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

for each.


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Imagine if


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

it was


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

$1 a-post???


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

Didn't know


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

about the


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

"contest", so


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll not


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

try to


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

give any


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

of my


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

posts to


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

a good


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

What What?


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

cause.


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

So far


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

it looks


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

like you


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

are slightly


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

"in debt"


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I was (only kidding about that contest!)   (I would be BROKE)


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

But, no


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

matter who


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

wins.  This


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

could be


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

fun to


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

keep up


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

with.


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Maybe that


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

would be


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

fun but


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

it would


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

be nerve


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

racking to


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

try to


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

catch up


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

or keep


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

up with (Kuso.)


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Now


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

my mind


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

is taking


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

away by


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Sarah Jane


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Hamilton!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

OK, I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

am taking


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

a break


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

here........finally


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

It's about


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

time you


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Damn, I


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

took another


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

fell asleep


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

break cause


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

trying to


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

logged off


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

shake this


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

over 3


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

fuk'n headache


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

hours ago.


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

and small


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

Do you


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

cold and


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

feel better


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

now? I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

now I


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

hope that


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

have to


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

you don't


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

go out


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

and eat


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

need glasses


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

for looking


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

and meet


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

at the


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

computer screen


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

a friend!


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

for so


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

very long!!!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll never


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

catch you


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

but I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

guess I


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

have finally


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

won't get


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

passed the


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

500 post


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

my 10K


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

at midnight!!!


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

milestone.  GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

If I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I hear


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

keep this


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

up I'll


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

ya on


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

that one


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Badger


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

be able


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

to say


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

Carple Tunnel.


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

Have a


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

great time


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

tonight while


----------



## Badger (Dec 1, 2002)

your out.


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

OK, I'm


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

back online


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

and I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

just got


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

back from


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

the Roadhouse


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Grill!  Headache


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

two aspirin...


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

is GONE!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Yee- Haw!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

ride'em cowboy


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I can't


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

believe that


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

all I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

did was


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

eat and


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

got rid


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

of the


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

headache!  Whoo-Hoo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

advil? asprin?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Hamburger/Coffee!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

steak potato


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Now I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

am cooking


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Veal and


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

cooking what?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

veggies and


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

skewering them


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

just like


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

bastard made


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

me hungry


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

my recipe


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

posted!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

where? where?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

don't make


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

me find (it!!)


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

why would


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

me talking


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

about food


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

make you


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

hungry when


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm the


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

one  sitting


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

in front


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

of it


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

waiting  for


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

it to


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

cook?? Hmmmn???????????????????????


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Well anyway,


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

cause i


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I did


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

have no


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

NOT beat


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

food in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

my stomach


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

the 11:59 pm


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

10K posts


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

but I'm


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

getting  their


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

faster than


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

ever. Thanks


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

to Crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

you are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

welcome djd


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

and his


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Vicadin!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

welcome?? I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

never left?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Ha Ha!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

hee hee


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

ho ho


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

ha ha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

i know


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

that....wait


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

hey, I'm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

what are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

we talkin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

about?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

i'm lost


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

We are (talking about me coming closer to the 10,000 mark!)


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

far off


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

now!  Just


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

a few


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

more and


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

we top 10 yet?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll be


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

there! Wheee!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

OK, so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

what up


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

what know


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Top 10 of what?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

the day


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

of course


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

thought so


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

you are (74 posts) (behind Badger---> 99)


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm at (300 +)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuq!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

wrong thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

my bad lol


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

but you


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

are still


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

behind Badger!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

don't fall


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

must post


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

more posts


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

behind boy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

must try


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

even harder


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

to not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

fall behind


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

tell me


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

about it


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll just


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

keep going


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

and going


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

energizer bunny


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

and posting


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

more like


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

posterizer bunny


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

gee, 90


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

more or


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

so 2go!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

alright 90 will be done soon


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

was that more than 2 words?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

What can


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

we talk


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

about. Hmmmn....


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

The moon?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

The stars,


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

full moon


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

The sun?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

the sky


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

How about


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Sex and


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

more sex?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Ha Ha


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

It's winding


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

sex? porn? what?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

down and


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

were in


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

the 9th


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

inning and


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

DJD has


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

some many


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

40 togo


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

more posts


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

to go


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

36 now


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

before he


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

launches into


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

the 10K


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

wait no 28


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

now


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

century!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

closing in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

on kuso


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

almost FUKING


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

there!  I


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

can't wait


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

you can


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

to past


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

do it!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

this barrier!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Catch Kuso?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I will


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

kuso better get whorin to stay in the lead


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

allow "time"


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

to catch


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

him and


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

eventually will


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

9999 drum roll!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

run neck


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

goodnight dave i g2g to bed see ya props on the 10,000


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

and neck


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

talk 2ulater!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

oh boy!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 2, 2002)

not again.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

how long


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

till 11000?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

ya think?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

by the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

end of


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

the week??


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

No more


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

awkward goals...


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

gradually someday,


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

I hope


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

to catch


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

up to. (Kuso)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

Wanna bet


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

for the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

end of


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

the week?


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

That would


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

only happen


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

if Kuso


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

went to


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

African Jungle


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

for a


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

week  for


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

a vacation!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

Ha-Ha Ha-Ha


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm dreaming...


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

white christmas??


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 2, 2002)

good job!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

bad job


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

unemployment line


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

cocaine line


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

prison sentence


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

jail cell


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

anal attentive


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

anal receptive


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

Prison bitch


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

parol board


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

parol denied


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

More Bubba


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

bend over


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

get ready


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

to recieve


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

I know


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

someone I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

would like


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

to tell


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

this to!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Watch out


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Is female!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Abso lutely


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm kinda


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

scared of


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

firestorms thinking (in this post that is!)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Me thinks


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

I know


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

A secret


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

and what


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

would that


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

be dg?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

W8 has


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Naked pics


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

I wonder


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

how many


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

other women


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

here have


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

naked pics?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

ok ladies


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Fess up!


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

They all


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

do but


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

are kept


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

hidden/private


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

oh really


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

I think??


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2002)

What do


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2002)

you think


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2002)

we could


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2002)

do to


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2002)

get some


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2002)

of these


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2002)

pics posted?


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

Probably nothing


----------



## firestorm (Dec 3, 2002)

lol Dave


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

Back on


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

line again!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 4, 2002)

no naked


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 4, 2002)

pic's here!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

are you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

absolutely sure?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

I know


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

I would


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

pay good


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

money to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

see those!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

I think


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

I will


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

get drunk


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

and stay


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

home tomorrow!


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

back on


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

again and


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

this time


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

with a


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

fuk'n vengeance!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh no!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

here we


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

go again


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

Go DJ!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

it was


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

just a


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

psych out


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

turn on


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

no longer


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

a PW


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

u are


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

OK, this


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

is where


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

I can


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

blow all


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

my steam


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

off and


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

not get


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

pissed off


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

at a


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

dial up


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

connection!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

Why, because


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm using


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

DSL at


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

the moment!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Dec 5, 2002)

I am


----------



## butterfly (Dec 5, 2002)

using my


----------



## butterfly (Dec 5, 2002)

LAN connection


----------



## butterfly (Dec 5, 2002)

at work


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

hee- hee


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

hiya b'fly


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

hello-chello!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

Everyone here


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

that has


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

road runner


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

is out!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

glad I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

have DSL


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh yeah?


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

Still here


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

and going


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

you're not


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

in NC!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

to be


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

here for


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

all night


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

except for


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

two hours.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

Do you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

sleep any?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

i AM


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

ABOUT DRUNK


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

now and


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

no one


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

is here!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, my


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

two hours


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

of non


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

posting is


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

over and


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

here for


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

the rest


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

of the


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

night!  Let


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

the evil


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

begin!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

You are


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

very many


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

beers behind


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

I am


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

almost drunk


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

and ready


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

to go


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

to bed!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

I hear


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

ya on


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

that one!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, I'm


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

going back


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

out but


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

think I'll


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

be consuming


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

alcohol!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Alrighty now!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

It is


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

4:39 am


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

and I


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

just got


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

back from


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

galavanting around


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

but I


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

am back


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

home to


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

PW again


----------



## Preacher (Dec 7, 2002)

Dave Rules!


----------



## pumpit (Dec 7, 2002)

dave drules


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

It's just


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

a matter


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

of time


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Preacher


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm going


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

to switch


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

to a


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

DSL in


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

a few


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

moments so


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

that's when


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

it gets


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

scary!  Last


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

night was


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

a disaster


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

for me


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

at the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

bar!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

So anyway,


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I used


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

to bounce


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

at this


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

bar and


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

there was


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

this retard


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

drunk who


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

was hitting


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

on all


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

the women.


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

The other


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

guy was


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

becoming infuriated


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

with him


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

and confronted


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

him and


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

the retard-drunk


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

was about


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

ready to


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

fight.  Problem


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

here was...


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

whose side


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

would I


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

defend.  Probably


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

the guy


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

who I


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

know... the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

other problem


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

was.. the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

retard-drunk is


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

friend's with


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

a few


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

of the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

bartenders.  So,


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I guess


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I  would


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

have to


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

fulfill my


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

destiny in


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

finally KICKING


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

the shit


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

out of


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

the bartenders


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

that were


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

assholes!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

what did


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

you do?


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Step in


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

the guy


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

who knew


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

me backed


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

off and


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

let me


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

say something


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

to the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

other guy


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

and the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

started sizing


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

me up


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

and backed


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

off when


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I notioned


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

to the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

other bouncer!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

The retard-drunk


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

Holy crap


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

so this


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

how you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

whores score!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

was NOT


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

a crossdresser


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

LAUGHING ANYMORE!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

PS. I Knew


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

a violation


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

the bouncer!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Just one


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

of the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

way, DP!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

I see


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

the ten


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

second rule


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

must really


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

piss you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

guys off!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Not really...


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

because we


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

or "I"


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

usually have


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

6 browsers


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

open and


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm actually


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

starting to


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

read the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

posts more!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Ten second


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

rule has


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

NO effect


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

on me!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

obviously not!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

I like


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

beer, it


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

makes me


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

a jolly


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

good fellow


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Can you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

tell I've


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

been drinking?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

now everybody


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

haveu heard


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

if you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

in the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

game then


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

the stroke's


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

the word!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

stroke me!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Drinking too


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

stroke me.......


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Hammer!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Hi dg


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

OK, now


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

it's my


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

turn to


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

re-rip this


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

thread to


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

shreads and


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

they rhyming


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

bro  is


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

not from


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Idaho but


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

this side


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

of the


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

east coast.


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

So   sista's...


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

sit back


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

and take


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

a ride


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

on the....


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

totem pole...


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

the back


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

breaker and


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

the long


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

stroka- rolla


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

coasta!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Your nuts


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

Post Whore!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

HEE-HEE!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Ho-Ho!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Am not!


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

Are so...


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Only secretly


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

HA,HA!!!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

secretly not!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

not anymore...


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Maybe no?


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

maybe so??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Probably so....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

just not.........


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

secretly now....


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

where's Dero???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

He left


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

got bored?


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

He'll answer


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

to that


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

tomorrow maybe


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

could-be virus (computer)?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

his loss


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I agree


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

you are


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

on fire


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm crazy!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

tonight!  Something


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Watching the


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Man Show


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I never


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

knew about-u!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Usually quiet......


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Daddy's girl......


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Man show (is hilarious!)


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Daddy's girl......



(oooh)  So PRECIOUS!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> (oooh)  So PRECIOUS!



gone bad


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

TSK TSK!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Usually quiet......



(I) beg2 differ (2nite only, though!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm scurred


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

your not!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

You're right


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

how'ya doing (now)?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Getting drunker!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Typing's hard


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

1.5 beers left..


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Then bed


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

How many (total)?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

8.5 total


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Triple H


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

makes me


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh really?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

he looks


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

smaller though!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

My Best (Friend)


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

*breaking the two word rule

looks exactly like HHH but my friend is bigger (muscular) and all my g-friend's want to jump him!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

YUMMY!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I promise once I get a good picture of him (shirt off) I will notify you immediately!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes please


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

No problem ( Just 4 you!!!)    (Horndog!!!!!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh yea


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

You rock


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Thank u (for signing the guestbook!)  (Very much appreciated)


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Thank you, also (for a cool Saturday night)  (however, it would've been a lot better in face to face!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

LOL...would have been much more interesting  hehehehe I'm so baaaaaaaad!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

My quiet image has been destroyed...lol


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Nah, you will always be the quiet hammerlynn that I will always know.... until we come FACE to FACE!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

OK, here


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

again and


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

this time


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

it's going


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

to be


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

even funnier


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

than ever.


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

At least


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

in my opinion...


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

so where


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

was I


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

last night?


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I can't


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

remember and


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

let's hope:


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I can


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

figure it


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

out soon


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

because I


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

need to


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

be a


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

whoring!  :lol


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

OK, as


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I sit


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

here and


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

post like


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

a clown,


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm trying


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

to put


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

some more


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

civilized thought


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

into my


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

web page


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

rather than


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

just chucking


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

everything up!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Boy there


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

are some


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

of the


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

most gorgeous


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

babes within


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

my female


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Bodybuilding section!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm highly


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

impressed!  I'm


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

disgusted with


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the men's


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

section and


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

contemplating of


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

DELETING it


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

entirely!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I just


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

saw a


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

funny picture


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

that MMAFITER


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

did of


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

me but


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm still


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

editing my


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

web pages...


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

just wait!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I will


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

be back


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

at him


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

to do


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

some battle!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

He is


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

quite the


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

humourous character


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

though!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Alrighty then,


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

it is


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

time for


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

me to


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

go have


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

dinner and


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

dare to


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

see MMA's


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

next retaliation...


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

but the


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

funnier part


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

is that


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

he'll see


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

a bunch


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

of pictures


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

of him


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

back.  I


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

noticed I


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

had no


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

comment from


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

him on


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

him boning


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the turkey


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

at thanksgiving!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

Damn DJ


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

four pages


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

of you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

talking to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

your self


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I thought


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I was


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

bad yesterday


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

nothing compared


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

to you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

i guess


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I can


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

feel better


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

now that


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I have


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

read this


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I think?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

my power


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

just went


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

out for


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

1 hour


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I think


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

they were


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

working on


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

a transformer


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

several streets


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

from me


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

hopefully they


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

have all


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

the power


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

on now


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

my parents


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

still dont


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

have power


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I went


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

down and


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

hooked up


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

extension cord


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

from the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

generator and


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

ran it


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

to the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

tv and


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

lamp so


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

they could


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

watch CNN


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

and not


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

be in


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

the dark


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

life sure


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

is alot


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

simpler when


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

you dont


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

have power


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

no lights


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

no TV


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

no computer


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

no heat!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

at least


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I have


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

two sets


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

gas logs


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I can


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

stay warm


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

until I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

run out


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

of gas


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

it sure


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

is quite


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

also when


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

nothing else


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

is running


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

you can


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

hear the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

tic tock


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

of clocks


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

eerie sounds


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

snoring sounds


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

boring sounds


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

of kids


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

fighting screaming


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

no playstation2


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

gets on


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

my nerves


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

so I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

grab my


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

beer and


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

drink it


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

before it


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

gets hot!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I think


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm ready


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

to go


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

to bed


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

need to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

go find


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

my 4/ad


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I love


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

the smell


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I am


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

addicted toit


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

good for


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

what ever


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

ailes ya


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I need


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

to wash


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

my truck


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

it's got


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

salt all


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

over it


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

that makes


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

me mad


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

too hard


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

to clean


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

it off


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

oh well


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

it's winter


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Out on


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the street


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm stalking


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the night


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

Fuqqen brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I can


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

hear my


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

heavy breathing


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Paid for


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the kill


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

but it


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

doesn't seem


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

right Something


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

there I


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

can't believe


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

in Voices


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

are calling


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

from inside


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

my head


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I can


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

hear them


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Vanishing memories


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

of things


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

that were


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

said They


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

can't try


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

to hurt


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

me now


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

But a


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

shot in


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

Good night!!!!
*there,you won't say I did not say goodnight!!!*


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the dark


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

one step


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

of night...


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

away from


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

g'night Dero!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

you Just


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

'night Dave...


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

a shot


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

in the


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

dark always


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

creeping up


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

on you


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Taught by


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the powers


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

that preach


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

over me


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I can


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

hear their


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

empty reason


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I wouldn't


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

listen I


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

learnt how


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

to fight


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I opened


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

up my


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

mind to


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

treason But


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

just like


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the wounded


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

and when


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

it's too


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

late They'll


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

remember they'll


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

surrender Never


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

a care


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

for that


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

people who


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

hate Underestimate


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

me now


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

But a


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

shot in


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the dark


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

one step


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

away from


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

you Just


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

a shot


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

in the


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

dark nothing


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

that you


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

can do


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Just a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

you whore


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the dark


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

But a


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

always creeping


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

two words...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

bite me.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

hahaha   hahahaha


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

up on


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

you But


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

just like


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

2 words


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the wounded


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

toy cars


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

and when


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

it's too


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

late They'll


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

remember they'll


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

surrender Never


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

a care


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

for the


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

people who


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

hate Underestimate


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

me now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

But a


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

shot in


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

the dark


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

one step


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

away from


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

omg!!! get me off the email for this THREADDDDDD!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

hahahaha


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

you Just


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

a shot


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

PLease someone  Ban DAVE!!!!!!!! He is filling my mailbox!!!!!!  HELP


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

in the (Banning me is NOT going to happen!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

i'm gonna help dave haha


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

dark nothing


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

ok I hate both of you.  and Crash your just helping him cause I beat you in the 2 word abbreviation contest   hahahaha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

la la la


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

that you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

moo moo


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

arf arf


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

can do


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

meow meow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

choo choo


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA   SCREAM YELL CUSS


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Just a


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

shot in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

chuga chuga


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

buba! you ain't got no legs!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

the dark


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

those nubs were flappin really fast and charlie were boardin the train and i says to buba"buba unless you can flip upside down and walk on your hands to the next checkpoint you ain't gonna make it!!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

always creeping


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

up on


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Poor Dave,, Houston,,we have a problem...Over.


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

you Alright


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Just a


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

shot in


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

yes just


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

a joke


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

the dark


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

not buba!!!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

(And, I'm all done with "Shot in  the Dark" by Ozzy Osbourne)

LOL  Hardee-har-har!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

they killed buba!!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

What?  Who???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

major pain....ever see that movie?


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

One chubby-chubby!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

two!  Chubby-chubby!  LMAO!  (BTW, that's Major Payne, isn't it?)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

ya hahaha when he shots the closet with the gun when that little kid said the boogie man was in there  i almost cried


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

2word thread.  (PW rule# 12.  If you go out of bounds in  a rule thread you must use ( )'s!!!  )


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

my bad (i'm bored and wondering around cpsdesigns you got some crazy music on there dude  )


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

(You know your only about 100 away from passing Burner!!!)

Get POSTING!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

haha really? lol  i gotta go check see what the standings are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

i'd love to stay and whore with you but i g2g to bed i'm incredably tired goodnight


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

good night Crash


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

I hear you on that one!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

Post whores...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

how Am


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I suppose


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

to catch


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

any one


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

if you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

keep posting?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

guess i'll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

have to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

work harder!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

It might


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

take me


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

a while


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

but I'll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

catch someone


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I read


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

where dero's


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

computer crashed


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I need


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

to backup


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

some on


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

my computer


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I have


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

10 gig


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

of music


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I would


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

hate to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

loose that!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

to get


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

me a


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

dvd burner


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I could


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

get my


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

music on


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

two dvd's


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey DJ


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

only 51


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

more posts


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

and you'll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

catch Kuso


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

what about


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

20 minutes??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

you must


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

not be


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

paying attention??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm sure


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

you will


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

catch up


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

after while


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I wonder


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

how many


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I can


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

get tonight?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

not enough


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm sure


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I will


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

try to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

get as


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

many as


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I can


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I like


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

this thread


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

two more


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

one more


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

3701!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm passing


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

DJ for


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

24 hrs


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

that won't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

stand up


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

very long


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

oh no


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

it is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

starting to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

take some


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

posts away!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

this is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

hard shiat


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

no wonder


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

I never


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

got any


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

work done


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

at work


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

hahahahaha


----------



## urso8up (Dec 9, 2002)

here's one


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Hee Hee!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

Didn't we....


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

vote to....


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

can this...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2002)

fuqqing thread?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

hiya w8!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

good luck


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

with what?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

don't know


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

just whoring


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

wahoo! Can


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

I whore


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

puh lease?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

how are


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

you doing


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

this monday?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

I am


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

actually in


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

a very


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

good mood!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

how are


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

you doing


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

i hit


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

my (200) mark


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

really good


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

for having


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

to work


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

all night


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

all night?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

need company?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

is this


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

a boner-fied


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

offer bekah?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

if so....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

you betcha!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

i'm hungry


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

going to


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

bed, so


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

i don't


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

eat anything!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

you're leaving


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

me already?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

do you


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

i tired!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

have protein


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

just ate


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

powder? make


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

a shake


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

a burger


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

could eat


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

a shake


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

Ate Cheesecake


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

bad stuff!


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

nut uhh


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

good stuff


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

just not


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

health food


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

what kind


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

of burger?


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

new york


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

big apple


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

games on


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

gotta go


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

good night


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

go fins


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

later, saw


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

me too


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

gotta go!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

good night


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

damn, really?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll be


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

all alone...


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

will it


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

help if


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

i dream


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

of you!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

i am


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

so naughty!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

tank's gonna


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

tell on


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

me!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> so naughty!


most definately!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

why is


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

tank gonna


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

tell on


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

you to?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

flirting in


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

chat room!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

he knows


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

my boyfriend!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

it's all


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

good fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

you have


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

a boyfriend????


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

uh huh


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

lucky bugger....


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

yes he


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

is!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

no modesty?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

why should


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

i be?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

just kidding


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

you post-whores!!!!!!  (6 pages while I am gone!)  (  )


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

thank you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

So close


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no matter


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

what is?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

how far


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i'm singing mettalica nothing else matters


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

Couldn't be


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

rock on...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

much more


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

from the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

heart Forever


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

trusting who


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

we are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

And nothing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

else matters


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

Never opened


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

myself this


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

way Life


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

feelings, ow


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

woe woe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

is ours


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

feel ings...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahah this is hard  to rember this song


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

we live


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

we love


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

(Pat Benetar?)


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

u2r crazze!  (just like me!!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

k i'm gonna try the mettalica nothing else matters lyrics again without being attacked by a virus!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

So close


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no matter


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

how far


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

Couldn't be


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

much more


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

from the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

heart  Forever


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

trusting who


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

we are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

And nothing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

else matters


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

Never opened


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

myself this


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

this way


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

Life is


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ours, we


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

live it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

our way


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

All these


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

words I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

don't just


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

say 
And


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

nothing else


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

matters 


Trust


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

I seek


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

and I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

find in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

you. 
Every


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

day for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

us something


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

new 
Open


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

mind for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

a different


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

view 
And


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

nothin else


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

matters     never


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

cared for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

what they


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

they do


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

never cared


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

for what


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

they know


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

but i


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

know....so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

close no


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

matter how


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

far couldn't


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

be much


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

more from


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

the heart


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

forever trusting


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

in who


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

we are


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

and nothing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

else matters


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

never cared


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

for what


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

they do


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

never cared


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

for. what


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

they know.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

but i


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

know so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

never opened


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

myself this


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

way, life


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

is ours


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

we live


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

it our


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

way all


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

these words


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i don't


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

just say


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

trust i


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i seek


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

and find


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

in you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

everyday for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

us something


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

new open


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

for a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

different view


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

and nothing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

else matters


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

never cared


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

for what


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

they say


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

never cared:


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

for the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

games they


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

play, never


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

cared for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

what they


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

do never


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

cared for;


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

what they]


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

know but


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i know


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

so close


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no matter


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

how far


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

couldn't be


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

much more


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

from the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

heart and


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

NO nothing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

else matters


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

that concludes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

mettalica nothing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

else matters


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

says who??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

looks like


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

someone has


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

been doing


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

some whoring~


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

no way


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

I can


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

catch up


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

to this


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

but i'll


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

why bother???


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

give it


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

a try


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> why bother???


don't know??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

post whore


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

i guess


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

not as


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

an urge?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

bad as


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

some though


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> an urge?


yep urge~


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

BLM SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

blm


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

let's take


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

bets on


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

how long


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

*time out*
Bureau of Lands and Mines.
See my post in the sport forum/URGENT ALL MTBers.
You'll understand!!! 
*


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

it will


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

take dj


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

to reach


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

20k posts


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> *time out*
> Bureau of Lands and Mines.
> See my post in the sport forum/URGENT ALL MTBers.
> ...


okee dokee


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

u-all-do2much whoring!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

we learned


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

from the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

best around


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

who did


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

you learn


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

from DJ?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

I am


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

hungry again


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

every time


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

I get


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

on here


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

and start


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

to post


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Side NOTE  (I am the KREATOR of PW RULES... see the amendments by TRAP and I.  I just created post whorse code with Crash and you'll see us speking in symbols!   )


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

so we...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

should now


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

all bow


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

WTF??????


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

It wouldn't


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

to the


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

great kreator


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

lemme post


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

I get


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

himself, djd


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

very hungry


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

all fuqedup


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

whats up ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

dg needs


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

a doughnut?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

some food!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i want


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

some food


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i'm really


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

really hungry


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hmmmm to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll see


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

subway i


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

you all


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

should go


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

in a


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

couple minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

eating in


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

15 minutes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

later  DG


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

chicken-n-greenbeans


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

later dg


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

...  ....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

.. . ... . ....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

.............!!!!..... .... ...... ....... ...............!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

what he said!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ya! ... ... ......... .... ... ......... ... ... ...


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

---___========''''


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

== +++==--===|+_|++_||=-\-+_\-=-


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

I feel


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

much better


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

my bellie


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

is full


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

chicken/salad


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

ice tea


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

I need


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

ice cream


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

we all


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

scream for


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

ice scream


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

hon-chin-dao !

---____-------===
   ***** '''''''''''''---==


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

ben-n-jerries


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

chocolate chip


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

cookie dough


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

good shiat


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

butterscotch revel


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

black cherry


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

hiya bekah!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

cookies-n-cream


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

(Beka came in just at the right time!)(Talking about cherries )


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

hello all


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

plain vanilla


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

hmmm...cherry


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Peanut butter


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

elephant tracks


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

reces pieces


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

peanut(butter) cups


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

d cups!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

M & m's


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

snickers


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

double d cups!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

milky way


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

dixie dynamite!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

3 musketeers


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

disney movie


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

lion king


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Santa Clause


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

men-n-balck


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

chimney chute


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

bedknobs-n-broomsticks


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

harry potter ??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

HP 2


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

ace ventura


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

pet detective


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

dog pound


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

bad place


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

good place


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Beka's house!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

the gym


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

(dreamin' again)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

to be


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

or not


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

that is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

the question


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

the question


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

too quick!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

quick draw


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

Mc dg..


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

man problem (the too quick one!)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

not me!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

good night


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

night night!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

bye bekah!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

nice whoring


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

with you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

me too!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

with you...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

I have


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

to get


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

up early


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

(he-he, we whored with Beka!)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

so what?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn these


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

sleeping is


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

over rated


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

key boards


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

tis true


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

but I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

will feel


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

like shiat


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Make note


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

of it


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

tomorrow...  beware,


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

you whores


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

make me


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq'n laugh!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

I am


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

taking the


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

a whore?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

do you


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

guys ever


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

number 1


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

get tired


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

of posting?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

sleep? no..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

wha...what?????


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

spot in


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

the "past


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

24 hour"


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

category back


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

to this


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

side!  No


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

matter what


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

it takes!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

not if


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i have


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

anything to


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Evil, has


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

post about


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

know spoken!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

posty posty


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

ha ha!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

fart----- smellystink!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

odor eaters


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

.... ....... ....... ... ........ ....... ....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

... ..... (two words?)


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

_T___L-----    LLLL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

--------/>=====... @


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

>>>___ |||++++


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

<<<<=====    ======>>>>


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

which way?


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

======>  ++++  ++++++=======>>>>>


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

oh, thanks


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

that means (Straight!!!!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

y gees how rude


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

not crooked 

---____----------T


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

who's rude


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

^%$&%^*&%(*_)()>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

LLL_______________++++_++_=-_+_+__+_


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

a+b=c


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Austin 3:16


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

s+e+x+=fun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

AND NOW: METALLICA "ONE"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

*gun shots*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

*explosions*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

*more gunshots*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

*helicopter*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

*slow guitar solo*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

*chorus comes is*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

I can't


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

remember anything


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Can't tell


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

if this


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

is true


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

or dream


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Deep down


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

inside I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

feel to


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

scream This


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

terrible silence


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

stops me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Now that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

the war


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

is through


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

with me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm waking


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

up, I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

cannot see


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

That there's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

not much


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

left of


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

me Nothing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

is real


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

but pain


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

now Hold


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

my breath


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

as I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

wish for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

death Oh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

please God


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

wake me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Back in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

the womb


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

it's much


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

too real


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

In pumps


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

life that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

I must


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

feel But


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

can't look


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

forward to


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

reveal Look


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

to the


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

time when


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

I'll live


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Fed through


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

the tube


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

that sticks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

in me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Just like


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

a wartime


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

novelty Tied


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

to machines


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

that make


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

me be


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Cut this


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

life off


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

from me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Hold my


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

breath as


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

I wish


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

for death


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh please


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

God, wake


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

me Now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

the world


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

is gone


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm just


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

one Oh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

God help


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

me Hold


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

my breath


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

as I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

wish for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Death Oh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

please God


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

help me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Darkness Imprisoning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

me All


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

that I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

see Absolute


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

horror I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

cannot live


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

I cannot


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

die Trapped


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

in myself


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Body my


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

holding cell


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Landmine Has


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Taken my


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

sight Taken


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

my speech


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

hearing Taken


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

my arms


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Taken my .


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

legs 
Taken


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

my soul


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

Left me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

with a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

life in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

HELL!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

that concludes mettalica "one"


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

sheesh..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

quit a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

bit eh??


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 11, 2002)

it's cold


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

it's snowing...


----------



## butterfly (Dec 11, 2002)

it's raining


----------



## butterfly (Dec 11, 2002)

it's pouring


----------



## butterfly (Dec 11, 2002)

the old man is snoring!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

(hee- hee!)

It's warm!!!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

It's hot


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

where Bekah's @


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

it's NOT!  J/K!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

u2 TANK!!!


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2002)

Here it's


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2002)

mid 30's


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2002)

miserable rain


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2002)

suited only


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2002)

for penguins!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

how in


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

the hell?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

does crash


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

and burner


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

get so


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

many posts


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

in 24h?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

did they


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

whore the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

whole time


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

and not


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

sleep any?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Unbelievable crap!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

I couldn't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

stay awake


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

that long.


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm on


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

the east


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

coast dg


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

and I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

I think


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Pete Rose


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

was with


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

should be


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

allowed to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

enter in


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

the baseball


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

hall o fame


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

just because


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

both of


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

his betting


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

on baseball


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

it has


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

them last


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

nothing to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

do with


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

his ability


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

as a


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

night until


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

baseball player


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

He is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

one of


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

the best


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

7am


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

to play


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

base ball


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

who cares


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

whoring alongside


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

what he


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

betted on


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

vote his


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

ass in!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

of them


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

If they


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

do not


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

it will


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

be the


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

but not


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

biggest mistake


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

ever made


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

they ought


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

to just


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

let the


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

in this


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

public vote


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

I bet


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

thread, though!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

he would


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

get in


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

very fast


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Pete Rose


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

should go-in!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

no voting


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

That's right


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

you live


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

in Florida!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

It would


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

be screwed!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

is necessary!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

not really!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Sable RULES


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

I like


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

her two


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

huge breast


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

i would


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

love to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

give them


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

a squeeze


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

or suck!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

then see


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

what she


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

does to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

my body?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

think it


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

would be


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

very nice???


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

141


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

142


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

143


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

no 145


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

(merry Christmas baby)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Kicks Arse!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

(  Santa came down the chimney, half past three, with lots of nice little presents, for my baby and me)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Ahhh, Christmas Rock!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Really lookin


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

forward to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Christmas time!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

it is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

very neat


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

to see


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

the kids


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

get up


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

and tear


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

into everything


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

what mess!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

I know


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

what i'm


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

doing on


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

christmas eve


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

drinking & putting


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

toys together!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Christmas day


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

will be


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

spent playing


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

playstation 2!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Cool games


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Think I'll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

fry another


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

big turkey


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Mmmm! Good


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Cranberry sauce


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

taters gravey


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm getting


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

very hungry


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

lets eat


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

before I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

go to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

bedie bye


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

holy shiat...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

nobody has


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

been here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

in awhile


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

I can't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

believe that!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

me neither....


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

Can't stay


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

now either


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

must go


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

to bed


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

up 5am


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

hasta, dg


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

LOL! Back!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Although I'm


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

working today


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

i'm trying


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

to play


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

catch up!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

xbox or


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

PS 2?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Ps2 or


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

x box


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

decide which


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

better graphics


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

more games??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

this is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

very hard


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

hard drive


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

memory card??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Online play


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

controller links?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

me thinks


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I need


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

a beer


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

to decide


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

will have


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

to wait


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

till 6pm


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

for beer


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Damn bummer


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

My wife


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

will not


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

tell me


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

what she


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

would like


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

for christmas


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

if she


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

doesn't tell


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

me something


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I told


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

her that


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

she would


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

get nothing


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

see how


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

she likes


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

dem apples


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I might


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

be spending


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

christmas night


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

on the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

sofa also


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

or be


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

in my


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

two labs


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

dog house


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I will


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

think of


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

some thing


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I hope


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

It's DG!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

It's DJ!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

now he's


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

gone again!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm here


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

but leaving (soon)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm back!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm getting


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

sleepy here


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

all by


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

my self


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I think


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I'll get


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

a drink


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Mmmmmmm! Quervo!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

mas tequila!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Damn good!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Bout ready


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

for nother


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

i think......


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

drinking alcohol?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

yep tequila


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

getting sleepy2


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

worked twelve


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

hours today


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

tomorrow too!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

holy posting-dg...


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

he's killing-us!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

not fer-long


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Look at


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

our numbers-now!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

afraid to...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

will have


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

to admit


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

to my


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

post whoringness...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

yea and


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

how did


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

I become


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

a whore *post*


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

very easy!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

Oh wait


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

I remember


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

I was


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

very drunk


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

and I


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

was loving


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

every minute


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

of it!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> a whore *post*


(Hmmmmm, can think of plenty of ways to flame this!!)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Why am


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

I never


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

here when


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Hammer Baby


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

shows up?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

She's fun


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

when she


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

is drunk


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

she might


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

say something


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

she shouldn't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Maybe We


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

can get


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

her to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

send us


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

a pic


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

of her


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

naked ass!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

what ya


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

think hammer??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Any chance


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

this side


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

of hades??


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

That is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

probably what


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

she is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

doing DJ!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

oh my


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

I just


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

saw that


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

I have


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

been teased


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

Just kidding


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

but I


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

still wont


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

post a


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

pic


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

that's what


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

I thought


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

it was


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

a nice


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Had a


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

bad wreck


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

try though


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

to work


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

while ago


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

sent two


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

people to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

the hospital


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

one lady


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

was pinned-in


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

one guy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

threw out


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh dear


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

I want


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

to play


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

the XBox


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

I bought


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

my kids


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

for Christmas!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

guess I'll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

have to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

wait though


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

I can't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

decide if


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

I should


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

buy any


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

more games


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

Tom Clancy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

makes some


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

cool military


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

type games


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

Ghost reckon


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

(air force delta force)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

I think


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

i need


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

those for


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

my self


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

hmmmmm? no


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

DJ tonight...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

must be


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

whoring somewhere


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

I bet


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

he is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

hilarious when


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

he's drunk


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

He will


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

more than


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

likely read


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

this tonight


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

He has


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

to get


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

his several


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

hundred posts


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

he is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

going to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

double kuso


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

before long


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually, I (am at peace with myself so therefore I need no longer to PW murderously anymore unless one of my PW's ask me to join them in a PW rally... other wise, we need new PW's  and your the likely candidate!  )


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm here


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

so is (DG.... wave2: )


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

one up


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

7 up


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

3.5 down


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

10" up!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

You set


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

my soul


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

at ease


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Chased darkness


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

out of


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

view Left


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

your desperate


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

spell on


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

me Say


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

you feel


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

it to


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I know


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

you do


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I've got


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

so much


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

more to


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

give This


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

can't die


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I yearn


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Pour yourself


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

all over


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

me And


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I'll cherish


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

every drop


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

here on


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

my knees


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I wanna


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

love you


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

forever And


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

this is


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

all I'm


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

asking of


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

you 
10,000


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

lifetimes together


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Is that


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

so much


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

for you


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

to do?


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Cuz from


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

the moment


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

that I


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

saw your


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

face And


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

felt the


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

fire in


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

your sweet


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

embrace I


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

swear I


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

gonna love


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

you forever


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

My mind


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

fails to


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

understand What


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

my heart


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

tells me


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

to do


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

And I'd


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

give up


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

all I


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

have just


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

to be


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

with you


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

and that


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

would do


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I've always


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

to win


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

And I


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

never thought


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I'd fall


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Be at


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

the mercy


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

of a


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

man I've


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

never been


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Now I


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

only want


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

to be


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

right where


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

you are.


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

In my


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

life I've


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

learned that


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

heaven never


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

waits no


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Lets take


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

this now


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

before it's


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

gone like


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

yesterday 
Cuz


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

when I'm


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

with you


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

there's nowhere


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

else That


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I would


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

ever wanna


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

be no


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm breathing


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

for the


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

next second


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I can


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

feel you


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Loving me


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Jessica Simpson!


----------



## Dero (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Jessica Simpson!


Who's she?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

*A teen pop star*


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Tell me


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

you don't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

listen to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

that crap


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

do you??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

all those


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

young girls


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

turn into


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

little ho's


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

look at


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

christina aguilera


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

she was


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

quite cute


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

when she


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

first started


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

but now


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

she is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

very trashy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

I wouldn't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

touch her


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

with someone


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

else's pecker


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

she can


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

give me


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

her money


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

then I'll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

find me


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

a classy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

ho ho~


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

I listen


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

to all


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

kinds of


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

music but


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

primarily country


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Gotta go!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Bye Hammer!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2002)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Happy NewYear!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

VERRY BEST!!!


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

is not


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

trashy.  (she is the only one out of C. Aguilar,  B spears, M. Moore movement that hasn't crossed the line.  Strike that.  SImpson and Moore haven't.)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

One big


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

thing for


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

for Jessica


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

was to


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

stay a


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

virgin until


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

she married. *she married Nick Leshay this year...he was a boy bander*


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

See, DG??? (Told ya!   )


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Next topic...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

We are


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

all off


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

work tomorrow! *well most anyway*


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Yes indeed!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

and Thursday


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

for some...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

sorry bro!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

BIGGG $$$$$


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

oh cooL!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Only reason...


----------



## seyone (Dec 24, 2002)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## seyone (Dec 24, 2002)

is not


----------



## seyone (Dec 24, 2002)

as hot


----------



## seyone (Dec 24, 2002)

as the


----------



## seyone (Dec 24, 2002)

other girls


----------



## seyone (Dec 24, 2002)

you mentioned.


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Maybe....??


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Hello you!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

yes its-me


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

you can (come back)


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

flying free


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

I think


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

you found


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

everything that


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

you've been


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Fly away!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

to your


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

new home


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

across the (bay)


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Leave your


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

nest oh


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

baby leave


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

the best (thing that you been)


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Dont' you


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

forget that


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

I've been


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

there and


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

yet, I'm


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

still standing...


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

So what


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

happens now?


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

Where are


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

my going


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

to?  Don't


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

ask.. anymore!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

I won't!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

I feel


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

a coldone


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

coming on!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

sounds good!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 28, 2002)

sure does


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Hammer!


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

I hope


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

that everyone


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

had a


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

merry Christmas


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

and got


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

everything that


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

you asked


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

for.  Also,


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

if any


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

of you


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

are going


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

out for


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

New Years


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

please don't


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

drink & drive.


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

Lets all


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

make it


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

back here


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

for the


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

the next


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

365 days!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

Good plan!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

be safe!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi ya'll!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

Witness's r funny!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Be Safe


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

be happy


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

(oh)  & Don't WORRY!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Be good


----------



## Badger (Dec 30, 2002)

Take care


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

Stay Safe


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

will be


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

no drunk


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

driving tomorrow


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

I will


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

be out


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

looking for


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

your ass!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

lock'em up


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

and throway


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

the key


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

hangem' high


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

at noon


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

courthouse steps


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

then we


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

will see


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

how far


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

the crime


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

rates drop!


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)

hate life!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Dino Burbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

and hiccups


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

because she


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

is so


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

damn cute


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)

yeah right!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Dino, turn


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

into


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

:glad:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

What do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

you call


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

a deer


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

w/no eyes?


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)

don't know?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

You have


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

a no


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

idear  

DP


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)

U funneeee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

that cheered


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

you a


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

tiny bit


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)

still sad


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

What does


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

a woman


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

say after


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

her third


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

orgasm?  Beisdes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks DP?


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)

?? Wake up??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

I didn't


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

think you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

knew LOL


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

I hate


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

to see


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

people sad


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

Dino I


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

hope you


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

feel better


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

very soon


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm so


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

fuq'n bored


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

almost drunk


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

enough to


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

spill the


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

beans about


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

my life


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

but noone's


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

here so


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll dance


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

around drunk


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

until midnight


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

then passout


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

only to


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

be awoken


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

by my


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

parents who


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

are without


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

fail my


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

first bday


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

phone call


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

H-Bday hunny!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

thank you


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

So what (will you be doing tomorrow??)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh man I HAVE to pack! I have so much to do still and have only tomorrow and this coming weekend to get done! Dad will be here on the 11th!

People on the news getting married...FOOLS


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

(the married people


Hey, that's 10 more days to prepare!  What is your last day of work?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

LOL. My last day is the 10th at work but I have a feeling that I will be working some long as days in the next week and a half!

Here comes my midnight


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

How crazy..I can hear the fireworks


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Very cool!  It must be gorgeous!  BTW, as for long days... screw them... 8 hours is plenty and tell them so!!!!  What will they do?  Let you go??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

It is soooo fuq'n amazing! I was down there last year! Too many people..just as awesome on TV! Hearing it too in incredible!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Really???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

really?? Um..yes I can hear them....close enough to hear but far away enough from the crowd!  Last year was crazy and there's more people this year. I get nervous in crowds...I was trampled at a Pink Floyd concert!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Trampled?  How tall are you??


----------



## dino (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey 2-words!


----------



## dino (Jan 1, 2003)

Just kidding!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

I cheated


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Trampled?  How tall are you??



5'9" so I'm not short but the crowd was insane!

*cheating again* lol


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> 5'9" so I'm not short but the crowd was insane!
> 
> *cheating again* lol



5'9" ????  Wow!    That is so dreamy......  Can't wait to meet you!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> 5'9" so I'm not short but the crowd was insane!
> 
> *cheating again* lol


More, More!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2003)

Please,please!


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> really?? Um..yes I can hear them....close enough to hear but far away enough from the crowd!  Last year was crazy and there's more people this year. I get nervous in crowds...I was trampled at a Pink Floyd concert!


Which tour?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

LMAO at you guys  Um..Dero it was the Division Bell tour dont remember what year (1991?) I saw them at the University of Wisconsin in Madison


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Hello everyone


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Dino look!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

It's post


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

whore David!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

My work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

is done :byefeelbetter:


----------



## dino (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm 5'9


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

Tall girls rule  (cheating again!)


----------



## dino (Jan 1, 2003)

You bet!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

no arguments (here)!  (about tall girls!)  (Challenging!!!!!!   )


----------



## Fade (Jan 2, 2003)

good morning.


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

how-dy


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Long-time-no-see, Fade!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 2, 2003)

good evening


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

Any One


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

MISS ME?????


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Will do?


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> MISS ME?????


I DID!!!!!!!!!!

 

*BUTT you're back*


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

YOU will....


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

Do it.. 


* and I am glad to be back* ahhhh...


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Uh huh!!!


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

U crazy...


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

HI DINO!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> HI DINO!!!


...she gone????????????


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

Too bad.. 



* been a long time since I got to talk to her.. *


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm here.....


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Same here...


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> I'm here.....


Where's dat?


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

over here...........----->


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

Waz up


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

not much!


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

and you?


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> over here...........----->


Can't see!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi erilaya!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi Dino!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Hello Dero!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Long time


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

no posts!


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi David


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Eh Dave!!!


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

bonjour Dero


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

got PM...


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

everyone left!


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm here!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

but will


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

soon be


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

gone again!


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm here


----------



## sawheet (Jan 2, 2003)

old avatar


----------



## sawheet (Jan 2, 2003)

where dino?


----------



## sawheet (Jan 2, 2003)

I likey


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

tough enough (rocks!)


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

No likey


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

old avatar


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

too happy


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

Dino-biatch now!


----------



## sawheet (Jan 2, 2003)

no nice


----------



## sawheet (Jan 2, 2003)

needs love


----------



## sawheet (Jan 2, 2003)

still likey!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

ya'll sound-oriental!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

Turning Japanese


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Domo Origato.

( did I butcher that translation?? )


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Dino-biatch now!



no way!


----------



## dino (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> no way!



It's true


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm


----------



## dino (Jan 3, 2003)

LIfe sucks!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

why so?


----------



## dino (Jan 3, 2003)

people die


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

life continues!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

for ever


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

Most definitely!


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2003)

Dino sucks. 
*What happened here???*


----------



## dino (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Dino sucks.
> *What happened here???*



I DO?


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

you DON'T!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

she might


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

some do


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

(heh he!)  Well then!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

ready 2whore!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

watch me (now)


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Uh, uh,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

some deep


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

shit, uh-uh


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Momma please


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

stop cryin,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I can???t


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

stand the


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

sound Your


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

pain is


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

painful and


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

its tearin'


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

You're bored?


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

me down


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

no..... singing!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I hear


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

glasses breakin


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

okee dokee


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

as I


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Hammer, I


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Pink's voice!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

singing voice (type)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

sure thing


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

sit up


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

in my


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

don't believe (me??)


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

time will


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

<<<<goofy mood


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

tell the


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

you the


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

truth


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

avoiding packing


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I serenaded


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

my GF


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

with Jessica


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Simpson's (I gonna love you forever, song)  I hit most of the notes on key!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

bed I


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

told dad


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Hammer, Does that "scare" you??


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

you didn???t


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

mean those


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

nasty things


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

scared from???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

did I


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

say nasty (things?)


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

you said


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

It's the lyrics to Family portrait but I did ask you some questions..... ms. slow poke!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

You fight


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

*must have missed them*


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

easily distracted


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

right now.


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

about money,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I know!!!    Are you having fun packing???


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

bout me


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

didnt see (them)


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

and my


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

brother And


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Are you having fun packing???



Cheat: that would be a big fat nope!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

this I


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Cheat: that would be a big fat nope!




Heh he!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

need help


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I'll come


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

aw thanks....


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

help you!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

it'll get


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

done I'm


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

BTW, snow


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

just being


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

super slow


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I've moved


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

fo' get aBOUT it!    J/K!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

so much


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm a pro!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

how many (more days???)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Just whiny


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

today....I


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

need to


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

slap myself!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Work=Friday


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Leave=Sunday


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Me=


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

a pro?


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

hmmm,saturday?????


*what happened to saturday?*


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

a pro babe!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Let me know when you want this MRP stuff!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi there!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Let me know when you want this MRP stuff!!!



Will do  (when I get moved....)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hi there!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

come home (pink song)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I dont


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

hey Dero!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

really know


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

her music


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

other than


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

the overplayed


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

radio stuff


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

that's good (though)  Family Portrait is straight to the heart!


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

Eh Dave


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

Ya bleedingheart


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

nah... just


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

getting pink's


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

voice down


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

she's raspy!


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

Like Melissa?


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2003)

Who's Pink?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Yea kinda...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Pink:

http://musicfinder.yahoo.com/shop?d=hc&cf=lamuimg&id=1802319994&photoid=438537


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2003)

Can't do


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2003)

that type


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2003)

of music.


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

to, this


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

is my


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

shelter It


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

ain???t easy


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

growin up


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

in World


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

War III


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Never knowin


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

what love


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

could be,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

you???ll see


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I don???t


----------



## Ebraum (Jan 4, 2003)

Who farted?


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

want love


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

to destroy


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

me like


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

it has


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

done
my


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

family


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Can we


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

work it


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

out? Can


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

we be


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

a family?


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I promise


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I???ll be


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

better, Mommy


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I???ll do


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

anything Can


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

we work


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

it out?


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Can we


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

be a


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

family? I


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

promise I???ll


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

be better,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Daddy please


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

don???t leave


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

stop yellin,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I can???t


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

stand the


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

sound Make


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

mama stop


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

cryin, cuz


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I need


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

you around


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

My mama


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

she loves


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

you, no


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

matter what


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

she says


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

its true


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I know


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

that she


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

hurts you,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

but remember


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I love
you,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

too


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I ran


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

away today,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

ran from


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

the noise,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

ran away


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Don???t wanna


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

go back


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

to that


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

place, but


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

don???t have


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

no choice,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

no way


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

It ain???t


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

easy growin


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

up in


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

World War III


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Never knowin


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

what love


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

could be,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

well I've


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

seen I


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

don???t want


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

love to


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

destroy me


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

like it


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

did my


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

family Can


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

we work


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

it out?


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Can we


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

be a


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

family? I


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

promise I???ll


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

be better,


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

do anything


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Mommy I???ll


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

work it


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

out? Can


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

a family?


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

we be


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I promise


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I???ll be


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

better, Daddy


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

please don???t (Leave)  HEEE HEEEE!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Still practicing  lol


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi again!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Was napping


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Iwanna nap-w/u!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I snore


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

forget-it then!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey Heather!!!  Only two types of noises are necessary when sleeping with your lover..... and do you know what noises and words those should be?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> ..... and do you know what noises and words those should be?



I vaguely remember


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

WRONG ANSWER!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

And heeeeeeeerrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss-Dero!


Hey Dero...  quick question.... is steroids legal to buy over the counter in Canada???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> WRONG ANSWER!!!!



I know


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't know...I don't use them.


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I know


*I always catch you saying things like dat* 
Good night


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I only ask that bc/ my friend in Orlando is lying his ass off like usual!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> *I always catch you saying things like dat*
> Good night



Nite Dero!
*will change that eventually* lol


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I vaguely remember




I think your NOT kidding!  You DON'T remember!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 4, 2003)

I bet some of us will help her remember! HUH???


----------



## ZECH (Jan 4, 2003)

run/hide!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> run/hide!


Yellow...Chicken!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

ooohhh Chicken (Time to eat!!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> run/hide!



Maybe not


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

HE,HE!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

defintely so (Heather!   )


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Maybe not


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Maybe not


Is that a hint?
Hope so!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Oh yeah?  (  )


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Keep guessing


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

I'ma shit


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

...disturb her


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Needs disturbances


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

Say nomore!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

good romping too!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

How forward!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Although it's


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

been over


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

a year


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

so I'll


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

be


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

...


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Oh Damn!!!!  (Heather.... a year???? )  That's almost virgin-ic!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

actually more than a year


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Born again


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

*On that thought* 

Night,night!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

(It's getting hot in here! )

Opening window! (here)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

nite Dero!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

I better (stop it!) lol


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

nite dero!!

No!  don't stop you tease!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

Why stop?????



*Ooops,I kknow I said I was going to bed BUTT!!!!
Ok,now I am...I'm all ruqqed up!!! *
G'night all!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

*anticipating Hammer's-response!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Cant answer!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Busy laughing


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

More like


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Not scared


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Incriminating myself


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Were (all) friend's 

Brother and sister!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Okay then...

*these conversations would be incestuous!*


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Good one!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

I know


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Aren't we confident!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Yea sometimes


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

another good (quality!)


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

one love


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

one life


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

true love


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

my fade


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

My gosh!!!





* Oh oh...thinking out loud!!! *


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

My heart!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

You OK?????


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

You jumped in between my posts there MR!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

You're OK!!!
 


*phew,had me worried there for a second!!!"


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Cute


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2003)

Arse Ugly


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

4 days


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2003)

for what?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2003)

back home?


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

the countdown!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

to friday!!!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

last day


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

of work!!!!!!!      :bounce:


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

yea baby


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

It's Friday


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

for me


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

My weekend


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

is in


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

the middle


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

of the


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

week.


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll find


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

a real


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

job someday.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

hee hee


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

Nite nite!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

ur 2 cute!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

me so


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

horny


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

funny-goofy song!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm tired


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

me too!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

but foolishly


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

going 2the


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

gym here


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

very soon!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

ha ha


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

that's funny?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

3 days


----------



## Dero (Jan 7, 2003)

...annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd counting!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> 3 days


 <=====( smilie is a fuk'n notion isn't it?)

3days 2fuk?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Le me


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

have my


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

fun with-U!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

I know


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

but poking


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

fun at


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

my sexual (er..lack there of)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

is just wrong


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh no!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Not at (all Hammer-babe!)  Not at all!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

Nite boys


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Night Hammer good luck with your move. I wont be talking to you until next sunday.  This is my last night here for the week.   I only come on sunday mon and tuesdays


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

nite Hammer!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> my sexual (er..lack there of)


We wont tell...........


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

2 days


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> We wont tell...........



 thanks!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2003)

Your welcome!


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

test 1-2


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> test 1-2


sound guy...


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> sound guy...



Actually I was asked to be a stinkin Roadie for my friend's band in Lauderdale for his opening night Gig!  Should be fuk'n fun, huh?

Hey Dero, I got my Kramer amp and it kicks ASS!!!  I've pissed my GF and her son off by playing at monstrous db's!  

I was playing Ozzy, Motley Crue, Scorpions and other 80's/90's groups!  

Tomorrow it will be Kiss!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd be careful! She'll kick your ass


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

Bed time!


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

G'nite Hammer!


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

so tired!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

1 day


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2003)

tanning bed


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2003)

must go


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2003)

in now


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

1day left4-hammer!    (Have a safe trip, Heather!!!)

DG- Tanning bed??  Cool!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2003)

(yeah, I like it!)


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2003)

(keeps my white ass skin tan!)


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2003)

Fuq~ 70 degrees yesterday, 23 tonight!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 10, 2003)

Bye bye (going to take down the computer now!) Will see you all next week!
H.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

See ya soon Hammer!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Buh bye............


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jan 11, 2003)

Long thread


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Bye bye (going to take down the computer now!) Will see you all next week!
> H.


Missing ya!!! 

*have a good trip!! *


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

am hungry


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

GO EAT


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

me hungry2!


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Not moi!!!








***************************************
been reading some threads and lost my appetite...*
Yes the "I found a bone in my tuna"                  *
********************************************


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

ha ha!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

JUST ATE!


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

am about


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

To eat


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

again now!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

me2 time2eat-again!


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

just ate


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

me 2


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

not me!


----------



## Sheena (Jan 12, 2003)

eating now


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

yummy yummy


----------



## Sheena (Jan 12, 2003)

good protein


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

thinking dirty...........


----------



## Sheena (Jan 12, 2003)

I wish!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

cheat day4me!


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

pIg oUt


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

not when-sick!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2003)

ice cream!


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

Just Read


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

every page


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

of this


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

Thread and


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

my brain


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

is fried!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2003)

ALL 268?????????


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

Some people...


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2003)

keep talkin (Dero)


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

it's alive!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

too cold!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

to do


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

any thing


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

out side


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

next weekend


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

is supposedly


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

even colder


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

where is


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

all this


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

cold air


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

coming from?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

Artic express..............


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok Dero


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

You can


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

shut it


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

down now!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

Suppose to


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

get more


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

of that


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

s word


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

Next week


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm ready


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

for summer


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

and thongs


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

and beer


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

and babes


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

Time for


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

me to


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

go to


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

My bed!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

AHhhhhh! Alas 5000 posts!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

bout' time!    J/K!


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm next...


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

next for????  (hi Dino!!!  )


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

5000 posts......


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi David


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2003)

Hiya Dino!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> AHhhhhh! Alas 5000 posts!


Ya WHORE!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah right!


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2003)

Y'ar Not?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2003)

Not as much as you!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2003)

Dero - 16.18 post/day
DG - 13.75/day


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2003)

Technicalities...


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)




----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2003)

puta sockintoit!!!


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

Isn't that what YOU do!  lol!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Dero - 16.18 post/day
> DG - 13.75/day




I'm no longer king whore!  I only post around 22 a day... if even that!

So whose the new KING Whore??


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

I think U still are!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

TWO WORDS


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

GET IT


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

NO MORE


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

ONLY TWO


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

BEND OVER


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2003)

ha ha!


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2003)

It's Butterfly!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> BEND OVER


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2003)

double


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Mint


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Gum


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Spitter


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

W8


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

two words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Damn, Damn


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Bam Bam


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Pebbles


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Fred


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Barney


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Wilma


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Betty


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

Veronica


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

shaggy


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

Fred


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

Velma


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

Scoobydoo


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

scrappytoo


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

WRONG!!!!!


Crappy-poo  :


----------



## ZECH (Jan 23, 2003)

What ever


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2003)

AH HA!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 23, 2003)

what, what????????????


----------



## Dero (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh no!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 23, 2003)

Wham bam!


----------



## Dero (Jan 23, 2003)

Thankyou MAM!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

tootie fruitie


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

bubble gum


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

baseball cards


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

rookie cards


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

any card


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Takea card


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Go Fish


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Poker


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Black jack


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Gin Rummy


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

5card stud


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2003)

1smallpud!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Slot machine


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

cold beer


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

hotel room


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

call girl


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

paid sex


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

undercover sting


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

jail trip


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

bail money


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

court date


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

prison time


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

roommate bubba


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

sex toy


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

the vibrator


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2003)

the hummer


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

fishing lure (new)  (  )


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2003)

no shiat!(really?)


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2003)

won't ask


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

Why not???


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2003)

sounds stupid


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

Bill Dance (invented the lure that buzzes)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

fishing shows


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

make me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

miss canada


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

why canada?  (Is their no water where you are??)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

no theres


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

water here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

i always


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

fish in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

canada though


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

you better (go empty the Pacific Ocean, Crash bc/ I do believe their are FISH in the SEA!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

are you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

sure


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

very sure!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

Fly Fishing


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2003)

sty kissing!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2003)

brown trout


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2003)

brook trout


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2003)

rainbow trout


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2003)

cutthroat trout


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2003)

G Loomis


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2003)

Sage, Winston


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2003)

Powell Rods


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2003)

what is (that)?


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2003)

Faith no (more)


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2003)

dead thread?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 7, 2003)

sure isn't


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

thought so


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

as long


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

as you


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

and I


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

are here


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

love-hate


----------



## bodyhard (Feb 9, 2003)

you cheated


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

how? How?


----------



## bodyhard (Feb 10, 2003)

Multiple post


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2003)

it's called


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2003)

post whore


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

never dies


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

too bad


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

Maybe  it (should)  (Now that I think about it!)


----------



## ZECH (Feb 13, 2003)

too sad


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

hi guys


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

hi Stacey!  (LTNH!)


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi DG!!!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 14, 2003)

Hello P!
Hello David!


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2003)

HELLO DUDE!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

uh why


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

why not


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

be cause


----------



## Dero (Feb 18, 2003)

'cus what????


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

just cause


----------



## Dero (Feb 18, 2003)

Why's dat?


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2003)

what who???


----------



## Dero (Feb 18, 2003)

Hiya Dave


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Dero


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2003)

HELLO everyone


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

Goodbye everyone


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

(that's 3 words David  )

where to?


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 20, 2003)

my crotch


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> (that's 3 words David  )
> 
> where to?



it's edited....


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

Rockingham Race?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

Let's go.......


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

Beer's onme!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

Sunday morning


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

6:30 am


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

Won't rain


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

Go Ford's!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

I smell


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

the gas


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

and rubber


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

right now!


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2003)

and how


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2003)

lay it


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2003)

down lay


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2003)

it down (RATT)


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

downtown uptown


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2003)

Inside Outside?


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

breakdown smackdown


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

OK here


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

comes the


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

onslaught.  The


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

millions and


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

millions of


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

the Rock's


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

fans now


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

on RAW!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

So what


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

is there


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

to talk


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

about?  Where


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

is everyone?


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Where is


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Crash?  Where


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

is Bigss?


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Burner?  Where


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

is Firestorm?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2003)

Now where


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2003)

is David


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2003)

that whore!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2003)

hideing maybe?


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, in..


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 27, 2003)

the closet


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

OH WOW


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 27, 2003)

what's this


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 27, 2003)

thread about?


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Salve Regina


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

It's also


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

about Crashman


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

running up


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

the numbers


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

like the


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

way we


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

used to


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

do in


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

the old


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

days and


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

like how


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm going


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

to start


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

doing TODAY!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

READ my


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

lips.  I


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

will become


----------



## Dero (Feb 27, 2003)

open mind...


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

a POST


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

WHORE AGAIN!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Ha HA


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh Brother!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)




----------



## Dero (Feb 27, 2003)

Uh,oh...


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

That's right!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm BACK!!


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

Yuck!  I


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

feel like


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

shit but


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

then again


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

who wouldn't


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

after drinking


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

bt/ 7:30pm-12am!


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

It's kinda


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

scary to


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

be on


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

the other


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

end when


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

you have


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

no control


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

over the


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

crowd!  I


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

was not


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

bouncing tonight!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi All!!


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

Hello TAT!


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow!  You


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

have some


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

impressive tats


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

all over ?


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

your body!


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

Do we


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

have other


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

pictures to


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

show off


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

those tats


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

better


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

Good Morning!


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

Good-morning back2u!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

Homework sucks.


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

Couldn't agree


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

with you


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

more on


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

that but


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

I love


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

hot looking


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

female tutors


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

Me too!!


----------



## Dero (Mar 2, 2003)

Say what???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Say what???



What, what??


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

hee hee!


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

ha ha


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

test test


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

For a


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Say what, what??



Huh? what??


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

second I


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

thought the


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

counter was


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

I had


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

not working!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

to go


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

back and


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

edit posts...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

I forgot


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

the two


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

word limit


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

It's OK,


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

no one


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

really ever


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

counts the


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

words for


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

except dero!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

Hello everyone!


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

Hiya BTC!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2003)

cold night


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Huh? what??


Don't know


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> cold night


Right,+60???


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2003)

Yeah... that's cold!


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

try -40 (either F or C)


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

Hiya BUTTerfly...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

cumm'on spring!


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

Fuq dat...


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

BRING SUMMER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 3, 2003)

stop studies


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

What are


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

summer temps


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

for you?


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

Mid 80s 



* and up to 100 
Da hotter da better!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

Hot as


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

in Texas!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

hell here


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

95-100 for


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

most of


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

the summer


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

I  IT!!


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

Hear ya!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 3, 2003)

You people have serious issues if this thread is still going on. Almost 6 months people? Dont you have anything better to talk about? LOL


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

missed friends...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 3, 2003)

so what?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi J'Bo!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You people have serious issues if this thread is still going on. Almost 6 months people? Dont you have anything better to talk about? LOL



Not always


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You people have serious issues if this thread is still going on. Almost 6 months people? Dont you have anything better to talk about? LOL



Since we are only allowed 2 words at a time...it has taken 6 month to complete 1 conversation!!!


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You people have serious issues if this thread is still going on. Almost 6 months people? Dont you have anything better to talk about? LOL




Hi Babe!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

Where did


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

she go?


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

Give me


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

high temps


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

sunshine and


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

a pair


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

of sunglasses,


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

suntan lotion


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

and a


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

nice place


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

to tan


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

all over!!!!!


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

Bring on


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

the heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

*DITTO THAT!!  *


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

serious s--t,


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

I feel


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

totally lost


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

If I'm


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

asking for


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

help it's


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

only because


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

Being with


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

you has


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

opened my


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

eyes Could


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

I ever


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

believe such


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

a perfect


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

surprise?  
I


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

keep asking


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

myself, wondering


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

how  I


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

keep closing


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

my eyes


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

but I


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

can't block


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

you out


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

Wanna fly


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

to a


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

place where


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

it's just


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

you and


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

me Nobody


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

else so


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

we can


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

be free


----------



## THE_GAME (Mar 5, 2003)

33 posts in a row is fuckin ridiculous david. Someone should do something about this kind of moronic abuse.


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

quit bitching


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> 33 posts in a row is fuckin ridiculous david. Someone should do something about this kind of moronic abuse.




is someone jelious


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> is someone jelious




I don't think it's jealousy... he might be irritated.  But where was he when we were in our prime??

Bigss
Crash
Trap-i-saurus
Burner

Had he been in IM when we were rolling 1,000 + posts a night he probably would have words for all of us!


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

but do


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

you think


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

I would


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

give a


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

RATS ASS?


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

a bump


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

two bumps


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

three bumps


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

lotsa bumps..


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

goose bumps


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

ass bumps (Cronno's earlier complaint in "Drop your  thoughts" thread)


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

ice cubes


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

very cold


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

fuck you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

your momma


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

owns dildos


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

12 inchers


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

up Cronno's-butt (that's what he was complaining about.  Anal intrusion)  :hahaL


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

mmm mmm goood


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

coffee


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Coolata!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

crappucino!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Pizza!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

peparoni!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> peparoni!




(Who makes that?  Chef Boyarcheap??)


puparoni


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

david we totally mixed threads up.    well at least I wasn't the only one.  So to get back on track... 

wuz up?


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

You fucked up!    That's what happened!  :Crash will tell you Post Whore Rule # .... Do NOT follow the rules even when stated!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Two words.....

Hello all


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

hi


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

dave


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

Ok, this


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

is the


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

thread I


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

will use


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

to be


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

able to


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

catch up


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

in the


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

7 day


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

thread!  I


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

must I


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

must not


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

increase my


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

bust but


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

to my


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

nuh-mbers!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

Good Damn it!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

Dah-ha!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm gonna


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

live forever


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

learn how


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

to fly


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

make it


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

to heaven


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

David is


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

a potential


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

Drag Queen


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

but definitely


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

a post


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

whore queen


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Baby, remember


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

my name!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Baby, look at me


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

And tell me what you see


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

Fame is


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

only one


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

one word


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

post "Queen"


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 25, 2003)

SHUT UP!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

You ain't seen the best of me yet.


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Give me time,


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I'll make you forget the rest.


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I got more in me,


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

And you can set it free


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I can catch the moon in my hand


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Don't you know who I am?


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Remember my name. Fame!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 25, 2003)

David, i think U need to go rent you a Porno..


A MALE/GAY/BONDING film will be the answer to all your prayers, 

LOL


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm gonna live forever


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm gonna learn how to fly--high!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I feel it comin' together


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

People will see me and cry. Fame!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm gonna make it to heaven


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Light up the sky like a flame. Fame!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Baby, remember my name


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Remember, remember, remember, remember,


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Remember, remember, remember, remember.


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Baby, hold me tight


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

'Cause you can make it right.


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

You can shoot me straight to the top


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Give me love and take all I got to give


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Baby, I'll be tough


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Too much is not enough, no


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I can ride your heart 'till it breaks.


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

Ooh, I got what it takes.


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

blah blah


----------



## Sebi (Mar 26, 2003)

284 pages!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2003)

You're kidding!


----------



## Sebi (Mar 26, 2003)

no, check!


----------



## Sebi (Mar 26, 2003)

Uhm... 285...


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

NOT KIDDING!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2003)

you sure!


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

very sure


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

so sure


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2003)

most certain


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

bump it (for weekend purposes)(It's fucking gonna rain= POST WHORE!)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2003)

bumpit good..


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

Good bump!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll agree


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks fade


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

thanks fade?


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

Don't ask.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

too late


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

just did


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

had to


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

out of


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

simple curiosity


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

go figure


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

curiosity killed


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

the cat


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

does this


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

mean that


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm a


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

kitten killer?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

if you


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

mean nuthing???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

kill kittens


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

out in


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

the woods


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

does anyone


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

hear them


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

mew mew?


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

Ask John...


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

John Denver.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

big john?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

whose john?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

john denver


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

killed kittens?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

is that


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

what he


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

meant by:


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

rocky Mtn_High?


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

...don't know.


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

me neither


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

who does?


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

It meant

"El Diablo"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

what does?


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Q: How do you fix a broken tomato?

A: With tomato paste.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

What's yellow and can't swim?
A bulldozer.


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

Very interesting!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

well...YOU started it!


----------



## Fade (Apr 5, 2003)

dumb asses


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

thank you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## Fade (Apr 5, 2003)

you're welcome


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

hello hoes


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

thanx, bud!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

yo, crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

yo burn


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

hows things


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

good u?


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

you farted!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

wasn't me


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

there is sex in the champagne room!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> there is sex in the champagne room!



two word thread violation....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

fuq that


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

fuqqin  a!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

fuqqin B!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

fuq in C minor.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

fuqqin d major


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

not enough


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

uh huh


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

c-ya later


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

later masterbaiter


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

you outtahere?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

no thought you were?


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

funk dat'


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

funky chicken


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Crash Chicken Salad


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm hungry..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

thanks Dave..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Crash Chicken Salad



you guys better not be sayin you wanna toss my salad


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

hell no


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I agree


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

i'm hungry


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

me too


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I shall


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

fix that


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

right now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

i have to wait till it's done


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

ha! I just have to nuke mine!


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Maybe not implying to toss your salad but I think Burner could go for Creamy Crash Dressing!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2003)

speak for yourself...


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

I did!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

I wan


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I did!


so...what you are saying is..
you were substituting my name for yours? Come on, big guy, stand up and come out., You know you want to! C'mon, dave..out of the closet!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

I was saying that I was speaking for myself....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

exit here only too, thanks..


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

two words!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

hubba bubba


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

bubble gum


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

strawberry flavored


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

no control


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

cruise control


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

testing it


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2003)

testing me!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

hmmmmnnn... maybe (long time no see there B'fly!)


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

I am


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

going to


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

run away


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

with this


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

thread .....


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

right about


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

now!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> now!


That is


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

not two


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

words Dave!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

Post whore!!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

you remembered


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

my old


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

title


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

but I'm


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

no longer


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

the PW......


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

w8 is!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

And she's


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

cuming on


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

like a


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

mad women!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

you can


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

and will


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

retake you


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

coveted title


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

of post


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

whore the


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

way you


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

have been


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

posting, dave!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

that's right


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

it's time


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

you all


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

recognized!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

I do


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

not think


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

that was


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

never a


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

question, bud!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

I passed


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

my Spanish


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

exam III


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

yesterday with


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

an 81!!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

The test


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

still sucked!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

you go!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

ms. buff!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

Burner dude!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

im.com forum


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

support group!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

LOL LOL


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

one two


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

three four


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

i'm bored


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

gotta whore


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

hes'a poet


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh my


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

god!  More


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

and more


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

and more!


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

and score


----------



## david (May 1, 2003)

HE HEE!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

reviving thread


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

i was


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

looking at


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

this thread


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

last night


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

no way


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

really man?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

too weird!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

I  was


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

having a


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

good laugh


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

I bet


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

you were


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

gotta go


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

home now


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

Have fun


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

thread revival???


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 20, 2003)

Please Stop!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2003)

No way!


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

WhY nOt??!!?


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

oh god....


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

for a


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

member that


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

is fairly


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

new you


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

seem to


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

be knowledgeable


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

of the


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

two word


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

thread THREAD


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

You Lose!!


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> thread



He cheated!


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

GAME OVER!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

never over!


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

relook trinsdad


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

you suck


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

I blow


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

you off


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> relook trinsdad



NOT FAIR!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

usually not


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

2 words ?


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 21, 2003)

miso horny!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

miso soup


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 21, 2003)

miso hungry!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

miso tired.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 21, 2003)

David Edited


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

Email Notifications!!


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 21, 2003)

Am Unsubscribing!


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

lick tit


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

Horny J'Bo?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

yah think


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 21, 2003)

me too!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

who isnt?


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

please what?


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 21, 2003)

spank me


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

lick tit??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

open invitation?
(for j, not david!)


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 21, 2003)

need some!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

me yoo


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

me too


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

dave doesnt


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

should he?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

who cares?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

dave might


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

girlfriend now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

oh yeah!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

me none


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

no girlfriend?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

have one


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

you do?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

you 2....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

I do!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

We're married??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

never,mate!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

post count


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

way high


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

you whore


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

back in 20


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

thats 3


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

thread violation!


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> back in 20



YOU LOSE!!!


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

Gunna quit


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

ha ha


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by trinsdad *_
> YOU LOSE!!!


Bite me!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

on cheek


----------



## Pepper (Jul 21, 2003)

tan lines?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

need proof


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

no way


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

you shy?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 22, 2003)

don't be


----------



## Cami82 (Jul 22, 2003)

I am


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 22, 2003)

too bad


----------



## Cami82 (Jul 22, 2003)

i know


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

not me


----------



## Cami82 (Jul 22, 2003)

How come


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

no reason


----------



## Cami82 (Jul 22, 2003)

I see


----------



## Pepper (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

see anything


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 22, 2003)

I wish


----------



## Cami82 (Jul 22, 2003)

i would


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 22, 2003)

would what?


----------



## PB&J (Jul 23, 2003)

would like?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

to see


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 23, 2003)

see what?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

bad mood


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

no vegas


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

annual meeting


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 23, 2003)

why not?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

yeah, tell!


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 25, 2003)

please do


*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2003)

she said


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

he said


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

they said


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

nothing important


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 29, 2003)

never do


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

very true


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 29, 2003)

rhyming now?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

whatever works


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 30, 2003)

hey now

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

or later


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe sooner


----------



## Pepper (Aug 1, 2003)

Oklahoma Sooner?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

or later?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

yum, candy!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

butter finger!


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 6, 2003)

fat free
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 6, 2003)

blah blah

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Pepper (Aug 6, 2003)

yada yada


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

what ever


----------



## david (Aug 6, 2003)

whenever Wherever!!  (Shakira)


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 7, 2003)

Who ever

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 7, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

looks good


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

Taste good


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh boy!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

The thought


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

that I


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

just had


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

Better quit


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

while ahead!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

you think?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

not even


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

just odd


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

or evens


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

in pants


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

or skirts


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

no skirts


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

no panties


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

even better


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

no top


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

completley naked


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

sun burnt


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

Not Good


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

at all


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

i love you bf


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

two only


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

ditto J


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

i can cheat if i want AM...i work outside of the box so


----------



## Pepper (Aug 15, 2003)

J'Bo's Abs


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

thanks pep.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

J'bo ass


----------



## Pepper (Aug 15, 2003)

so many


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 15, 2003)

everyone cracked!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

including eggs


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

me cracked


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

spilling out


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

all over.....


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 15, 2003)

Anal Floss ?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

mini thongs


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 15, 2003)

Flip Flops


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

sandy beaches


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2003)

wicked weasel


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

bad varment


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

sweet butterfly


----------



## david (Aug 30, 2003)

feeling sick


----------



## david (Aug 30, 2003)

right now!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

still dave?


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 1, 2003)

Labor Day

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 1, 2003)

SUMMER's OVER ! 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

snowboard time!


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

for you!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 1, 2003)

football season


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 1, 2003)

GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

those thiefs


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

silly girl


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

funny boy


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 1, 2003)

smart asses


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

thank you!


----------



## Arthur2004 (Sep 3, 2003)

J'bos HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

I agree!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

Thread (still) going?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

oh yeah!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

uhm, BUMP!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

this again?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

why not?


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2003)

it's alive!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Or dead


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2003)

alive again!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

you sure?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Not Sure


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

why not


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't know


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

you should!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

you're smart!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

You think


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

explain it


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

don't wanna!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Pffff  Men!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

men rule!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

that is...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

if and


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

when our


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

beautiful and


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

loving women...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

let us...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

What Ever


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

That's what


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Men want


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Women to


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Think hmm


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

heh heh..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

we all


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

know that


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

women really


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

do run


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

the show..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

THAT'S RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Just so


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Men don't


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

forget it


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Babsie, who


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

is the


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

chickie babe


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

in your


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

avatar?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 27, 2003)

David who


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 27, 2003)

posts alone.


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

that's right!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

damn staright!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

What the


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

heck is


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

going on


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

in here?


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2003)

nothing much


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

just whorring..


----------



## lrod (Nov 2, 2003)

I farted


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 2, 2003)

You stink!


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

That's funny


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

that's ignorant


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

being fecetious (me)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

uh oh


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 3, 2003)

Ah Ha!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

Boo hoo


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 3, 2003)

There there.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

tisk tisk


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

Now now!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

hold on


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

To what?


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

your imagination


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

what is


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

it telling


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

ya, Babsie?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

we do


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

wanna know!


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

know what?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

the truth!


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

about what


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

my imagination


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

is telling


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

me that


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

I am


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

quite what


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

going to


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

be in


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Trouble if


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

I answer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Your question.


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

me back


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

David reply!


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

whys that


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah why?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Can't tell


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

can too!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

dare ya!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

It's sexual


----------



## Larva (Nov 6, 2003)

so what?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

wanna know!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

gotta know


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

havta know!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

needsta know!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

know-it-all ru?


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

i-know nothing!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

not yet


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

not true!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

does too


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

you too!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

you three


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

you noticed..


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

U ALL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

uhaul


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2003)

No, Penske


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2003)

no tiene


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

What the


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2003)

means I don't have... I think?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

two words


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

Hot cakes!  =====>> (Babsie)


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 8, 2003)

delete thread.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 8, 2003)

no way


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks David


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello there!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm hungry


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

lunch time


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

pizza pie


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

tuna sandwich


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

protein powder


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm done


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2003)

you are?


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

I think


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

maybe not


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

ugggg ohhhh!


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

here we


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

go again


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

this is


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

very fun


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry Kero


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

just playin


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

whose "Kero"


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

Did I say Kero,  meant Kuso.


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

Pearl Harbor


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks Giving


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

Tanks Closet....  (sorry Tank, couldn't resist this one) 

Well, it is a 2 letter word right? 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23824


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 22, 2003)

Here again.


----------



## Randy (Nov 22, 2003)

Hello Satan


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2003)

GO BUCKEYES


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 22, 2003)

What'sa Buckeye?


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 22, 2003)

Go Dragon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> What'sa Buckeye?


A nut.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Got Nuts?


----------



## redspy (Nov 10, 2004)

The end.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

never ends


----------



## redspy (Nov 10, 2004)

Oh please.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Holy crap.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't stop


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

no seriously


----------



## madden player (Nov 10, 2004)

Ice cream


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

With Cherries


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> With Cherries


Dripping wet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Sugar coated


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sugar coated


 heart attack


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Clogged Arteries


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

my coworkers


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Mcdonalds Cheeseburger


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Bulk Food


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Fast Food


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Fast Food


Fast PooP


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

plop plop


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

ewwwwwwwww gross


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Human Nature


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 10, 2004)

Sucks Ass


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Do you?

(just a little funny  )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

I do!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

do YOU?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Just lick


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

then stick


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> plop plop


fizz fizz


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

what relief


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

it is


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Bin Laden


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

dead meat


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2004)

Kerry concedes


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

rag head


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2004)

too slow


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Kerry concedes


Hu  rray


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> too slow


you're right


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm sleepy


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

good night


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I'm sleepy



I'm horny


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Get sleep


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

wear jammies


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

remove jammies


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

make love


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

What's under?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

naughty bits


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice ones


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

oh yeah...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Tasty Treats


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

broccoli bites

(@ Bennians..u HAVE to try them..)


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

sounds nasty!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Is it


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 10, 2004)

^^^^     I'll bite


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

bite who?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> sounds nasty!


(oh no ma'am...very gooood! We actually left one time when they said the did not serve them any longer)
They have since added them back to the menu,....)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> bite who?


it depends


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> (oh no ma'am...very gooood! We actually left one time when they said the did not serve them any longer)
> They have since added them back to the menu,....)


Two words ?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it depends



on what?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

O kay


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

but good


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

milliman said:
			
		

> but good


too slow


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

faster faster


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

trying hard


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

nice abs


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

getting tired?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

fingers are


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 10, 2004)

use tongue


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

train harder


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

heavy typing


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

delayed reaction!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 10, 2004)

Heart pounding


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

for abs?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

or typing ?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

is lost


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

me too


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

always lost


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

finds milliman


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

abs yours ?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

yes mine


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> yes mine


I want


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

hard work !


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> yes mine


Oooh  lala


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

lucky genetics!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

nasty wot?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

never mind


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> never mind



not fair!


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

back now


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

what miss


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

not much!


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> lucky genetics!


like genetics


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

me too!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

milliman said:
			
		

> like genetics



good ones!


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

like genes


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

jeans too


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Gene's what?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

Gene Simmons


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 10, 2004)

Green Genes


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

blue jeans


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

tight jeans


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

no Jeans


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

see ya


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

needs contacts


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

no see?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

not much!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

we  see


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

we who?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

got me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

no see


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

I see!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

see what?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

see you


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

you can?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

of course


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Im bored.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

al gore


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im bored.



Me too!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

off course


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

what course?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Me too!


me three


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

I lost


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Me too!



Your hot.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your hot.


I know


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

actually chilly!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

chilly willy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

no willy!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

me silly!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

daft bugger!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

eat booger


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

me pig


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> me pig



need help


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

send help


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

where abouts?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

New York


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

sends Patrick


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

pat who?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Patrick who


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

hey you


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Patrick P-funk


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> hey you



hey who?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

Saint Patrick?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

be careful


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

the turkey


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

thats who


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Im out.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

no randy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

bye guy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im out.



Come back!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

yes minO


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

why going


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

not me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

why randy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> why randy



needs sex???


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

a lot


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

who doesn't?!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

candy randy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

sandy randy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm gone.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

good nite!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Come back!



You call?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

all alone


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

she left


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You call?



Calling bad!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

i think


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> she left



she lurking!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Im sad.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

i saw


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

be happy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

why sad?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im sad.



me more


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

don't worry


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> don't worry


be happy


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

got milk?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

i'm trying!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

try harder


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> got milk?



off dairy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

soy milk


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> try harder



am tired!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

of dieting


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

who you?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

no me.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

hi lis


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

me who?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 sexy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

needs water


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

no comment?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> min0 sexy


your sexier!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> needs water


needs food


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

like sexy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

eat sexy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

drinks water


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

feed me


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

Too Sexy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

For my


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

so sexy


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

taste good !


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

what does?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> eat sexy


this does


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

finger lickin'


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

fried chicken


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

not chicken


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> not chicken


tastes like...


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

something else


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

always good


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

got cat?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

buttered bagel


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

where everyone


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

buttered turkey


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

back fat


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

fat ass?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

who fat?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

me fluffy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

me puffy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

you tight!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

me stuffy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

in April!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

you buffy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

you right


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> me stuffy



got cold?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

no room


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

make room


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

open window


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

breath air


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

for daddy?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

me slow


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

heavy breathing


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

you see


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

we see!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

he saw


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

i don't


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I want


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

brit see?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

saw who ?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I need


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

you want?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

see what?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

see turkey


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

see boobie


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

i see


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I naughty


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> see boobie



boobie where?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

we know


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

your boobie


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

he naughty


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

you see


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

he horny


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

so horny


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

got woodie


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

not looking


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I wantsum


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

chop wood


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

some woodie?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

play turkey ?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

you lay


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

he gobble


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

gooble turkey?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

gobble gobble


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

google gooble


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

hot turkey


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

kill turkey


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

hot momma


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

run turkey


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

hot daddy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

chop turkey


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> kill turkey


with what ?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

daddy mommy


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

meat cutter


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 10, 2004)

What's this?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

your saber


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> daddy mommy


me lost


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

milliman said:
			
		

> with what ?



sharp machette


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> What's this?


what's what?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I run


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 10, 2004)

This thread


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Brit Brat


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> This thread



is stupid?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

you do?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

two words


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Brit Brat



scratch machete


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Brit Brat


frick frack


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

bare hands


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> is stupid?


why here ?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

no idea


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

cold turkey


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

frack hat


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

has issues


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

rat pack


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

what kind?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> has issues


needs tissues


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

who has


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> what kind?



of issues?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

fat cat


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm confused


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> of issues?


yes mamma


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> yes mamma



all sorts!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

its raining


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> all sorts!


Can IHELP


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

its pouring


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

old man


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Can IHELP


 
bad boy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Can IHELP



you cheat!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> bad boy



I know


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

you cheated


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

cut turkey!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

is snoring


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

eat chicken


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

is farting


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

gross git


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

lick chicken


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

vagina farting


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

air pocket


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

speech less


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> vagina farting



fanny farting


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

pointy boobie


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> fanny farting



in England


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

turkey hotter


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

>>> covers nose


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

turkey DEAD!


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

getting wild


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

smelly melly


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> in England


in turkey


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

wet nelly


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

my nickname


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

which one


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> my nickname



smelly melly


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

or nelly


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

nelly wet?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

by Dad


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

stinky winky


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

fucking bastard!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

holly molly


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

mmmmmmm nice


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

nelly wet?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

lemme see


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

wet nelly?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

of course!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

nelly melon


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

big melons


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

mellon jellon


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

firm melons


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

plump melons


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

lickable mellons


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

melonie griffen?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

tasty mellons


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

water melon


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

nice butt


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

round butt


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

plump butt


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

behind you


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

big butt


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

your behind


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

love 69


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

left behind


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

smelly behind


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

shower time!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

sexy behind


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

tight tushy


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Brit wet


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

water hot


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

steamy shower


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

need help


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

wet slit


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I like


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

to help


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

make hotter


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

we know


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

here's soap


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

and sponge


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I rub


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

softly through


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

sticky keyboard


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

all contours


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

of your


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

sexy body


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

ok brit


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

can i


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> fucking bastard!


Holy cow


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

fuck cow


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

cow fuck


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

that hurt


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

cow poke


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

brit mad


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I sowry


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

milliman said:
			
		

> Holy cow



parental love


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

just teasin


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

brit married?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

whoopsy me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

horny turkey


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

nice lips


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

milky wet


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

we saw


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> parental love


BAD LOVE !


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Brit married


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

happily married?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

hate Dad ?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

foregive Dad ?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

who's daddy


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> happily married?


Most times


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

shit happens


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> who's daddy


smelly melly


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> happily married?


that's funny


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> shit happens


on you ?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

I smell


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

good bad ?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

smell what ?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

you do?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I bet


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

sniff sniff


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

smell turkey ?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

smell chicken


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

gotta go


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I lick


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

bad turkey


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

taste chicken


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

why go


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

i tick


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> shit happens



too true!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I stick


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

we know!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

you hoe!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I go


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

me too


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> you hoe!



who me?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

no he


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

no me


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

turkey hoe


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

hung turkey


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

like chicken


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

tastes good


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

like horse!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

feels good


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

is good


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

good nite


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

giddeee up


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> good nite


nite night


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

riiiidem cowboy


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> good nite


sweet dreams


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

nite all


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I done


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

was fun


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

bye mino


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

see you


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

in another


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

bye randy


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

thread soon


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

will do


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

bye bye


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2004)

see ya


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

all gone ?


----------



## milliman (Nov 10, 2004)

knock knock


----------



## madden player (Nov 10, 2004)

Chocolate cake


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 10, 2004)

oliptical contusion


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

optical illusion


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

monkey butt


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Smells Nasty


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2004)

monkey love


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

hot sex?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Sweat dripping


----------



## madden player (Nov 11, 2004)

Apple pie


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2004)

American Pie


----------



## madden player (Nov 11, 2004)

Canadian beer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Hair Pie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Dang it


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

darn it


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2004)

shove it


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2004)

Lick it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

tease it


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 11, 2004)

^^^ tastes delicious


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> ^^^ tastes delicious



succulent satsumas


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Describe it


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2004)

human cumsumption


----------



## madden player (Nov 11, 2004)

Satanic cult


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

That's evil


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That's evil


damn right


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Right Straight


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 11, 2004)

straight laced?


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2004)

Awakening (the) Dead!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Thriller Night


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2004)

it's alive!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2004)

Weird Science


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Virtual Reality


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 11, 2004)

Awesome Brit....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

drunk Spike


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> drunk Spike


Good one..


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Double Trouble


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2004)

twin action?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Terminator II


----------



## madden player (Nov 11, 2004)

Cherry cheesecake


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Very fattening


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Yet satisfying


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2004)

hidden treasure


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

woman's clit??


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

_stupid thread  _


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

meat pie


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

ass pie


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

fudge stealer


----------



## jack52 (Nov 11, 2004)

indescribably delicious





			
				Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> woman's clit??


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2004)

favorite sound


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

bone's gay


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2004)

^  Delusional Parasitosis  ^


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm Rick


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

James, BIIIIIITCH


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 11, 2004)

Haahhahahahahahaha  Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

*^smells bad^*


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeeeeeeeeeah Buddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

Light Weight


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

-Ronnie Coleman


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

spoiled soccerball


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

soccer sucks


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

does NOT!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

does too!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

ha ha


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Fake Boobies


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

whatever works!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Couldn't resist!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

contest boobies


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 11, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> *^smells bad^*



Fuck ahh!!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 11, 2004)

Dutch Hater!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

whats boobies


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

show randy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Dutch Hater!!


double dutch.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

go dutch


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

you pay!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

no way


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

eat hay


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

all day


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

in may


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

oh kay?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

danny kaye


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

fannie mae


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

oh my


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

but why?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

I say


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

this day


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

I may


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

go play


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

with hay


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

do say


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

MMM' kay?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

for realzzzzz


----------



## madden player (Nov 11, 2004)

no way


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

cute baby


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> soccer sucks


Soccer moms ...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> no way


yes way


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

_yes_ way


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

sucker moms


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> _yes_ way


copy cat


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

moms who?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

never mind


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

be kind


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

me "moms"


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

moms cool


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 fool


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

needs school


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> be kind


please rewind?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

dumb tool


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

me need


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

forward fast


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

you nice


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

me bad


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

Rocky rocks!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

good rocky


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

ice cream


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

we scream


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> cute baby


thanks much


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

its yours?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> thanks much


eat babies?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> thanks much


tastes good?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> its yours?


number three


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> eat babies?


heavens no


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

yummy face  ......


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

oh good


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

me 6


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

pretty baby


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

umm, gross?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 11, 2004)

Eat babies?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

god bless


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ewwwww.  Ewwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

i'm lost


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

never mind


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

eat candy


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

all good


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

Willy Wonka?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

reading backwards?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

chilly willy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

silly nilly


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

Chocolate Factory?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

Yum Yum


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

Gotta get


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

me some


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

ice cream!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

me love


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> soccer sucks



F#@$ you


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

banana split


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

#1 sport


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

in world


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> F#@$ you


football rocks


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

except N.America


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> me love



narcisistic fool


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

no long


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

basketball rocks


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> F#@$ you


shame shame


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

baseball rocks


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

rugby rocks


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

golf rocks?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> narcisistic fool


love me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

golf boring


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> love me



reason why?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

no reason


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

me silly


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> golf boring


golf challenging


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

constipation also


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

old men


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

old money


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

no money


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

no honey


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

no bunny


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

hes funny


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

the bunny


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

real sunny


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 11, 2004)

silly rabbit


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

fried rabbit


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

Mo money


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

Mo' problems


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

will take


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

your money


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

now,flex


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

no problems


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

no worry


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

me happy


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

medicated min0?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

sedated min0


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

comfortably numb


----------



## Fe-mike (Nov 11, 2004)

24 pack


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

I See


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2004)

FeMike=HeMike?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Confused Mike


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

your right ?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

female mike?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Missing Mike


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

ike mike


----------



## nmuriqi (Nov 11, 2004)

end thread


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

dead end


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

loose thread


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

loose marbles


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

loose cannon


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

loose lips


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

gossip monger


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

tattle tale


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

story weaver


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

dream weaver


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

will dream


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

right now


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

good night!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

bed time?


----------



## madden player (Nov 11, 2004)

Labatt Blue


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

needs drink


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

Drink what?  :bounce:


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

Labatt Light


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

<--- Guiness man


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

Thousand words


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Coca Cola


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

LOVE Guinness


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

Tasty Stuff


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Beer.  Blah!!!


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

Beer yum!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Java Java!


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

Lunch time.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

Sand wich?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

cold beer


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

hot day


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

with sandwich


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

great pub


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

heineken dark


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

bluecheese baconburger


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

don't tell


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

bizzillion calories


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> heineken dark


You rock


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> bluecheese baconburger


never mind


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

just kidding :bounce:


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You rock


 
so's heineken


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

what's new?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 12, 2004)

Arafat dead


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

too true


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

fat lie


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

small truths


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

white lies


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

Friday night


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

Ladies night


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

crazy ladies


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

lotsa fun


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

need some


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

tell me


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

about it


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hiking soon!!!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Can't wait!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Leaving soon


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Bags packed


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Car loaded


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Dog excited


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

For camping


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

I mean


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Taking pictures


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

_hi adrien_


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Might post


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Scare everyone!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

<- Ugly mug


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Might post


Please Post


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 12, 2004)

cheesy antelope


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Scare everyone!


we brave


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> <- Ugly mug


Pretty mug


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

boat race


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 12, 2004)

marshmallow chicken


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

chicken head


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

chopped off


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

John Bobbit


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

lesson learnt!!!

(nice one Lis!  )


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

bobble head


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

bobble hat


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

jimmy hat


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

jiminy_cricket


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

Jimmy Carter


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Chinken Carver


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> <- Ugly mug


Sexy Bitch!!


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

Pierre Trudeau


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

good government


----------



## John Kerry (Nov 12, 2004)

fuck ohio


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

john kerry


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

george bush


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

we lose!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

John Kerry said:
			
		

> fuck ohio


fucking funny


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

crackin' up


----------



## John Kerry (Nov 12, 2004)

Global Test


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Reality Television


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2004)

Survivor babes!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

survivor SUX


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2004)

nope, BABES!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2004)

Liza? Julie?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2004)

fear lesbian


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2004)

everybody gone?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2004)

afraid so


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fear lezbophobiacs


----------



## madden player (Nov 13, 2004)

Saturday sickness


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

Bed ridin(g)?


----------



## madden player (Nov 13, 2004)

toilet hugging


----------



## madden player (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## DFINEST (Nov 13, 2004)

Desperate Housewives


----------



## madden player (Nov 13, 2004)

old tramps


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2004)

horny babes


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

homicidal husbands


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

suicidal wives


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

suicidal sex


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

no sex


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

suicide blond


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> no sex


roundtrip ticket


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> roundtrip ticket


Expedia Online


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

Price line?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Price line?


dot com


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Expedia Online


jet blue


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> dot com


you came?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Price line?


clothes line


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

wantsta cum


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/coronas.shtml

try this


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> wantsta cum


cum over


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> cum over


all over?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

over here.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

over there


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

all over


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

every where


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

money shot


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

vacationing soon


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

me too


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> every where


Oh my


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> me too


me three


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> me three


me foreplay


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm Randy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

I'mma puke


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

love Randy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

Hell M'FcKnO


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

kill Randy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

kiss Randy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

love me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

caress me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

hold me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

squeeze me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

fondle me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

kiss me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

all over


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

molest me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

scold me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

lick me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

<------ not Randy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

come back


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

hump back


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

Quasi moto?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

Notre Dame?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

hunch back


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

oh, shoot.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

got you


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

got me.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

get me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

I SEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






___________________________________________________________
 _Min0 Lee  _

www.boobs.com/Mino Lee Ave


*"Certified Nut"*


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

with pleasure


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

Copy Cat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 _Min0 Lee  _

www.boobs.com/Mino Lee Ave


*"Certified Nut"*


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

"certified nut",


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

"certified flake"


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

together equals


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

candy bar?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

Certified flake



 _Min0 Lee  _

www.boobs.com/Mino Lee Ave


*"Certified Nut"*


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

Almond Joy?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

baby ruth


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

snickers bar


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

m m


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

sometimes you


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

feel like


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

a nut?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

you are


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

a nut


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

I know


----------



## Philiagorillia (Nov 13, 2004)

Im new


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

hi you


----------



## Philiagorillia (Nov 13, 2004)

Whats crackin


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

You! Welcome!


----------



## Philiagorillia (Nov 13, 2004)

im hungry


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> You'd shit


I did!


----------



## Philiagorillia (Nov 13, 2004)

what smells


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

i see


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

you smell


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

I saw


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

I washed


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

my crotch


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

your hooch?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

my pooch


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

money maker?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

mo' money?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

mo honey


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

busy bee


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

tasty flower


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

copy cat


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

fo' shor?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

for real?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

true dat?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

true lies


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

Fruit flies?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

confusious say


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

tutti frutti


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

MT allday


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

sweet and


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

Are you


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

in NY


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

mino lee


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

i see


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

who sees?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

min0 lee?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

no me!


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

you see?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

I see....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

and you?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

i see


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

everyone sees


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> no me!


no you


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

who me?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

no see


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

hee hee


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

you new?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

new me


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

you see


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

brit chick


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

from bc


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

hi you


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

Van couver?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

you be


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Coquitlam BC


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

hi me


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

who me?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

heavily medicated?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

bad language


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

tee hee


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

you have?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> bad language



whose is?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> heavily medicated?


I be


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> you have?



have what?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

is lost


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Coquitlam BC


you say


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

where be?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

too much!


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

been to


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

vancouver me


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> where be?



be here


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

and victoria


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

twice me


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> vancouver me



like Vancouver?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

i close


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

lived Victoria


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

pretty isee


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

you cheat!


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

2 words?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

fail english


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

u see


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

isee?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

yummy avi


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

been usa?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

few times


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

olympia vegas


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

bellevue washington


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

world wide


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

next march


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

me be


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Columbus Ohio


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Arnold Classic


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

where be?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

you fast


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

travel lots?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

yes me


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

work? fun?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

ontario, Hawaii


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> work? fun?


work fun


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

little both


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

this is


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

Hong kong


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

very painful!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

sounds great


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

confusing too


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

where best?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> confusing too



no kidding!


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

new post?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

more words


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

sure journal?


----------



## cman (Nov 13, 2004)

some where?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

sec please


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

my journal?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

see post?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

you left!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

journal rocks


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi BoneCrusher


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hiya Brit


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Whatcha doin?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

new avatar


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

you happy


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

tonight hoppfully?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> you happy



just chipper!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks sweetie


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm glad


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2004)

goodnight gorgous


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

nite BC


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

hell low


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Hower you


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 15, 2004)

great,you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

perfect - amendo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanksfer asking


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 15, 2004)

no problemo!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

2 words


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Fast food


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 15, 2004)

heart attack


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Clogged Arteries


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

blocked drains


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

eat Mexican


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

he's back!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

in black


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

ac/dc rocks


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

max rocks


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

missed max


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Max


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

love girls


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

hot girls


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Hot men


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

not one


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Want one?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

not gay


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

wife might


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

she has


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

not you


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

that's cold


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

I kid


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

I know


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

i know


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 16, 2004)

You know


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

know all


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

nice avi!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

thank you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

to stay?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Of course


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

for Christmas?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Absolutely, stay


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

party time!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

in pants


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

off pants!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

yes ma'am!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

woo hoo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

uh ooooo


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

your turn


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

you two


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Or three


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

mmmm multiples!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

for me


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

for sure


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Erotic experience


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

yes please


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 16, 2004)

my kidney


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 16, 2004)

your femur


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 16, 2004)

my bedroom


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 16, 2004)

right now


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

get out!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

sounds kinky


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Tit pic?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

another one


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

your's too


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

sending now


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

me too!?!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

circular mail


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Counter clockwise


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

clockwork orange


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

still waiting


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

don't tease


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

go ga


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

go ha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Take off


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 16, 2004)

the grudge


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

What resentment?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Getting off


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

live nudes


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

Stephen Saves!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Jesus Kicks!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

inyour room


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

Mars bitches.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Coming to


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

get you


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

what now?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

N*gga please


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

oh my


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

hot pie


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

Three words now


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

wot a relief!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

You got beef?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

yur picture sucks.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> yur picture sucks.


three words


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

whose picture sucks?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> whose picture sucks?


deleted quickly


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> three words



Dale changed rules!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> deleted quickly



What was it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

A misaligned troll


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

yes, spacing problem


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

girl - guy - girl !


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

girl - horse - midget!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

guy - guy - girl


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> guy - guy - girl


no, weinies touch


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

not gonna happen!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

seen it, porno


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

can take turns!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> seen it, porno



I am shocked!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

turns are good!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

been there doneit


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

NT, my hero


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

BC my goal


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

same for me!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

hey, have idea


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

what is goal?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

Vegas Oct 2005


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> hey, have idea



uh oh idea?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper BC NT


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Vegas Oct 2005



not Winnipeg April?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

definately take turns


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Pepper BC NT



giddyup yeehawww wahoooo


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

two words


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Max BC Beer


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

anal retentive


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

no three


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

wife says share!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

BC Max RG


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

threesomes are fun  

(hmmm i think?!  )


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> wife says share!


Four is nice


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

you, me, + tv!!!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> threesomes are fun


I wouldn't know


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

2 guys 1 girl


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Four is nice



more is better


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Four is nice



getting greedy now!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know


Hand Pepper Hand


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

been there


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

done that


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know



nor would i


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

had fun


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

we should try!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

are you bi?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> done that


do it again?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

you and i


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

this getting good!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> are you bi?



sorry Max


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

mango? me?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> are you bi?



who you asking?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

NT wife hot


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

mrs. nt


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

two or three?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

confused you see


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

today sucked


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

better now


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> NT wife hot



very hot couple


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

met them


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> very hot couple


just being nice


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2004)

in vegas


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

lived there


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

lotsa 3


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

more nude pics


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> just being nice



not like that


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> not like that


not like that?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> in vegas


was fun!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

just being nice!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Head shoulders

(sing)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

knees and


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

toes knees


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

knees-n toes


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

and ears


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

to listen


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

say what?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

I SAID


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Fred's dead!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Dixie Chicks


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

ate Fred


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

where's bambam?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

swallowed Fred


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> where's bambam?



At mehouse


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

One sec


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

posting pic


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 19, 2004)

you're pretty


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> At mehouse


  HEY!  That's cheating


----------



## madden player (Nov 19, 2004)

beer night.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

On you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> you're pretty



U 2


----------



## madden player (Nov 19, 2004)

why not.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Partay time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

knock knock


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 19, 2004)

am married


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

No No


----------



## madden player (Nov 19, 2004)

Doughnut sandwich.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh Yuk!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

oh yummy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> am married


two timer


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> am married


you cad


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> am married


you promised


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

min0 max


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> am married


 
together forever


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

I realize


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

that could


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

bring me


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

to have


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

or reach


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

the 1000'th


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

post, faster


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

so don't


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

mind me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

it will


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

everyone's doingit


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

so why


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

gay sex?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

not me ?.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

you are?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

do tell


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

*.*



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> gay sex?




No, thanx


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

come back


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

you lie.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

I joke


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

IHeart pussy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> No, thanx


not offering


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

me too


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> awesome!


you lose


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

mino lee ??


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

one word


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

is pornstar ?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> mino lee ??


No min0


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

me horny


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

girlfriend sleeping


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

me bum


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

need porn


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

jerk off


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

surf net


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

mekolee good


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

1000 close


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

me leave


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

see ya


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

good luck


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

we dont


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

have life


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

your right


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

by writing


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

like this


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

ha ha


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

lol,  haha


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

gotta go


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

8 more


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

posts and


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

I have


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

1000 posts


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

good morning


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

i love


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

people in


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

up late


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

here !!!!! yay


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

watching porn


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

whats up ?????


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

download movies


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

from mikolee


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

she hot


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

me now


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

for anal


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

rude friend


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

kept knocking


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

me taking


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

1-Test now


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

even more


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

why not


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

horny than


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

ever before


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

test=horny


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

I think


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

moderators are


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

gona be


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

mad at


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

reading this


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

sexual health


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

must move


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

to there


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

and confess


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

your sins


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

upon yourself


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)

two hands?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

you think ?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

moderators be


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

if I


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

post another


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

1000 posts ?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

lol, haha


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

have you


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

guys seen


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

"assworship" movies ?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

holly molly


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

that is


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

some crazy


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

ass asses


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

damn man


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

this test


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

is making


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

me wanna


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

jump every


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

girl I


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

see!!! lol


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

IM pathetic


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

writing this


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

sunday morning


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

but I


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

have nothing


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

else todo


----------



## madden player (Nov 21, 2004)

I am


----------



## madden player (Nov 21, 2004)

so bored


----------



## madden player (Nov 21, 2004)

I read


----------



## madden player (Nov 21, 2004)

it all.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

oh damn


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

funny. lol


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2004)

thats crazy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

You think?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

never do


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

I know


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

still like?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

of course


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

uhm duh


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

...no words...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Of what?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

of lust


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Or pleasure


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Where's Vel


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

with me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Party Poopers


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

two more?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

A foursome?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

How interesting


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

till 7,000


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Come catch


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Me if


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

You can


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

ok, but


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

I might


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

No butts


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

not let


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

you go


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh no


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

ruminative ideas


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

dirty thoughts?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

You could


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

say that


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

please share


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

could, but.....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

nice butt


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

I get


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

That a-lot


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

me too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Prove it


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

for free?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

PA lease


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

It's justa


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

body part


----------



## cman (Nov 24, 2004)

i see


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

ok, then...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

You're hitched


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm telling


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

guy code!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Clean fun


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

No harm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

being done


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

...not yet


----------



## Shae (Nov 24, 2004)

huh what?


----------



## madden player (Nov 24, 2004)

Hump day.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanksgiving Eve


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving Eve


I'm hungry


----------



## Shae (Nov 24, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> I'm hungry


Me too.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

cinnamin rolls


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

pretty girls


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

either one


----------



## dschneid (Nov 25, 2004)

this sucks


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

It's Thanksgiving!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

For the Americans!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Not me


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

thank you


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> thank you


Cook pie!


----------



## Shae (Nov 25, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Cook pie!


What kind?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

i did


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

two apple


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

one pumpkin


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

i'm stuffed.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

who else?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> who else?


no shake?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> For the Americans!!


3 words


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

micky d's


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

belly please


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

want dessert?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

you're naughty


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you're naughty


You bet


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

in vegas


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Naughty fun


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

not not


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

huh? what?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

naughty = fun


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

nice=not


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

vegas what


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

bet there


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

no bet


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

no lose


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

you good?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

you naughty?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

sorry away


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

nude ladies


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

for Gazer's


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

folks well?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

yes very


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

you today?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

great great


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Drinking shake


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

from belly?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

later on


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

she love


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

sounds fun


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

you try?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Matt like


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

don't know


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

sounds cold


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

thats the


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

fun of


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

it all


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

JD works


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

o k


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

might try


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Moet works


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

youl love


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

nice bubbles


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

what bubles


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

champaign or


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

sparkling wine


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

works too


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

I started


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

doing that


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

at 18


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

champagne duh


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

20 years


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

experience me


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

me too


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

at 18


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

More of


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

whisky man


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

have you


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

ever been


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

I found


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

experienced well


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

my pic


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

i have


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

posted it


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

you see


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

jimi hendrix


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

little blurry


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

i saw


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

thank you


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

will do


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

some later


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

new cam


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

for christmas


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

that's nice


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

you like


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Matt has


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

classic rock


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> you like


i do


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

6 brothers


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

5 older


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

took hell


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

from 3


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

mother had


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

0 sympathy


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

that's fucked


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

know feeling


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

you there?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

scars all


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

over me.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

my kids


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Ted nugent?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

they fight


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

started counseling


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> they fight


mine too


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

wang dang


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

3 boys


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

sweet poontang


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

1 girl


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

1 boy


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

strangle hold


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

cat scratch


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Ted rocks


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

ac dc


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Tesla said


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

when small


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

cat scratch


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

peeba lol


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

saw them


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

paradise club


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

lynyrd skynrd


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

with angus


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

them too


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

saw lots


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Frank Zappa


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Tom petty


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

three times


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

peter frampton


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Muddy Waters


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

no peter


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

the kinks


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Muddy Waters?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Kiss


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

yep love


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

deep purple


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

the blues


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

don't know


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Threedog night


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

may have


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Black Sabbath


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> don't know


no


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

ZZ Top


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Ronnie jamesdio


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Bon jovi


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> no


 
upin smoke


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> don't know


which one


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Rolling Stones


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

George Thorogood


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> which one


deep purple


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

George rocks


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Little Feat


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Smoke on the water
Deep purple


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Deep purple 
samuri


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

oh yes


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Cheap Trick


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Guns n Roses


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Ratt Poison


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

new mothernature
(guess who)


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

We must


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

maybe unsure


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

been born


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

same time


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

haha shhhhhhhh


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Aerosmith too


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Van Halen


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Pink Flloyd


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Dire Straights


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Van Halen


my 1st 8 track


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

http://musicdownloads.walmart.com/catalog/servlet/ArtistServlet?id=23442
no time


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

you listen


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

remember now


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

no didn't


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

suzie q


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

guess who


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

ccr


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

i like


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Elvis ssshhhh


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Sam Cooke


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Elvis ssshhhh


Get out


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

delet it


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

quick


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

It's fun


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

me 1966


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

makes happy


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

when blue


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

You 65


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

kids like


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

sure!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Elvis too


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

how old?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

get siily


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

you be


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

come on


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

1 Hint


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

175 178


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

my fav


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Kid Rock


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Green Day


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

wtf


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

lost me


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

love Eminem


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

The Eagles


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

how's that


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

ok


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Led Zeppelin?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

you seen?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Santana alot


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Fabulous Thunderbirds?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

yep yep


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

favorite songs?


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

Gotta go


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

never heard


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

a joke?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

scanning pics


----------



## cman (Nov 25, 2004)

funny funny


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Cradle of Love


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Dreamlover


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Burnin Love


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

Cowboy


----------



## Shae (Nov 25, 2004)

Post enough?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

hi cutie


----------



## Shae (Nov 25, 2004)

Come often?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

in shock


----------



## Shae (Nov 25, 2004)

Checkin in.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

was sup


----------



## Shae (Nov 25, 2004)

Bye now!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2004)

boo hoo


----------



## madden player (Nov 26, 2004)

I wanna


----------



## madden player (Nov 26, 2004)

get high


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

Got weed?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

naughty naughty


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

seen avatars?


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

Who? Me?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

how's this?


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

How High?


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

ten feet


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

tall and


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

bulletproof. Tritt.


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

Motell Six?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

Dwayne's hot


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2004)

saw him


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2004)

yesterday!  COOL!!!


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

i'm jealous


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

locker room?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

ssshhh fantasizing


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

Wonder what.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

david calling


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2004)

No no


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2004)

juice area!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

still gay


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

you say?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

who me?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

oh max


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

not alot


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

not max


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

whos he?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

is hot


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

a lot


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

the rock


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

oh ship


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

dead max


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

you got


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

he's fruity


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

the rock?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

rhymes with...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

the clock?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

tick tock?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

loves cock


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

you do?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

oh my


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

do tell


----------



## cman (Nov 26, 2004)

to hell?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

copy paste


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

you + Dwayne =  ?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

oh oh


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

sorry didn't


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin vbmenu_register("postmenu_837506", true);  
Cheerfully Offensive



 

Join Date: May 2004
Location: NYC
Posts: 3,464 







loves cock 



______________________________________
_The lions sing and the hills take flight.
The moon by day, and the sun by night.
Blind woman, deaf man, jackdaw fool.
Let the Lord of Chaos rule._​


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

mean to


----------



## cman (Nov 26, 2004)

dwayne tranny?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

offend your


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

lovely wife


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

your straight


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> lovely wife


thank you


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Dwayne Lee


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

ha ha


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Min0 + tranny


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

i am


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

= two trannies


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

your wife


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

max + min0


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

not wife


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

4ever 2gether


----------



## cman (Nov 26, 2004)

go girl


----------



## cman (Nov 26, 2004)

or boy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> not wife


don't deny


----------



## cman (Nov 26, 2004)

what ever


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

don't make


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Dwayne jealous


----------



## cman (Nov 26, 2004)

birth canal?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

She kick


----------



## cman (Nov 26, 2004)

not wife


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

our asses


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

scary tranny


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> She kick


who rg69


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

hairy tranny


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> who rg69


Dwayne Lee


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

I See


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

no lee


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

hmmmmm lol


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Min0 Johnson?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

oh oh


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

better run


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

max ass


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

is grass


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

<----new title


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

RG  me


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

see max


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

run away


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

<----Mrs. LenaMirkin


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

no way


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

or que?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

you say


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

not bigamy


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

oh kay


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

thats trigamy


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> <----Mrs. LenaMirkin


first lose


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

the penis


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

honeymoon good?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

we'll talk


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

enough wood


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> honeymoon good?


Max good


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> honeymoon good?


no honeymoon


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

still sore


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> no honeymoon


yes honeymoon


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> still sore


max BIG!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

me too


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

you see


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

sssssssssshhhh secret


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> yes honeymoon


you pay?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> max BIG!


like horse


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> you pay?


yes dear


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

ouch nooooooooooooo


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> like horse


that was


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

real horse


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

sick fuck


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

oh my


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

your twin


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> yes dear


surgery first!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

you too


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> your twin


you are?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

no you


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> you too


your ass


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

not worth


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

the pain


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

like pain


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

we are


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

joined together


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

you are


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

indeed joined


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

male + female


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

in one


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

max + min0


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

are one


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

but I


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

prefer my


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

chicks sans


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

dicks, sorry


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

for max


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> for max


no thanx


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

that hurts


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

ouch huh


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> for max



HOLY SHIT!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> that hurts


I thought


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

you like


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

the pain


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

no penis


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Min0's sweety.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

rg69 is


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

gonna kick


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

your ass


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

funny though


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Min0's sweety.



Nope. Mine.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

DJ will


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

you too


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

most probably


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Nope. Mine.


Max mine


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

lick your's


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm lost.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> lick your's


i share


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> i share


with RG


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

with max


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

uh oh!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

it's ok


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

we're married


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

now legal


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

some states


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

Ah hah.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Min0 + Rock =


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

lot's of


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

....I forgot


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> ....I forgot


Uh, what?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

i Love


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

Max Rock


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

and Randy


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Stick to


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Randy Rock


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

they'll give


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

you plenty


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

of c.....forgot


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

there is


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

one max


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

I am


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

am pregnant


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

with your


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

just pondering.


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

this thread


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

got quiet.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

before storm


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

raining men.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 26, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> raining men.


Min0's heaven


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

all silly


----------



## Shae (Nov 26, 2004)

Havin fun!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

pic hunting


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

Silence deffining.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

spell check


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

slow day


----------



## madden player (Nov 27, 2004)

Duran Duran


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

hungry like


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

a wolf


----------



## madden player (Nov 27, 2004)

I was


----------



## madden player (Nov 27, 2004)

just listening


----------



## madden player (Nov 27, 2004)

to Hungry


----------



## madden player (Nov 27, 2004)

like a


----------



## madden player (Nov 27, 2004)

wolf..ehh


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

Duran Duran?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

that young?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

it was


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

the 80's


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

Wouldn't remember.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

too young?


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

Only 20.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

me old


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

before your


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

time, wow


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

I remember


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

her too.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

me too


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

Shh! Sleeping.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2004)

stop snoring


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

slow today


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

Finaly! Bodies!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

for now


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

are you


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

Should I


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

a girl


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

or boy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

man woman


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

be affraid?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

not really


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

me nice


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

just crazy


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

dont fear


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

not queer


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

all female


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

shae is


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

not wierd


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

thats cool


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

hello Shae


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

my nickname


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm min0


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

you See


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

i see


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

cool nickname


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

real name


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

is Cheryl


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

min0 lee?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

I see


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

sexy name


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

oh darn


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

gotta go


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

eat leftovers


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

at moms


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

buh bye


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

Shh! Quiet!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2004)

making waffles


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2004)

sunday morning


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

Rain fallin


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

steal covers


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

share skin.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2004)

hot nite


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2004)

hot morning


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2004)

hot noon


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2004)

vava voom


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

Bada boom!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 28, 2004)

bada bing!


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah baby!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2004)

baby doll


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

Baby Boy.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2004)

Boy George


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

Culture Club!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2004)

homosexual cross-dressers


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> homosexual cross-dressers


3 words?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2004)

not really


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2004)

ok, maybe


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

not me


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> homosexual cross-dressers


me straight


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2004)

^ said so.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

its true


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

You See


----------



## Shae (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow! Quiet!


----------



## madden player (Nov 29, 2004)

Monday Monday


----------



## Shae (Nov 29, 2004)

^ Thought so.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Thought what?


----------



## Shae (Nov 29, 2004)

Monday Monday!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

the song?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

personal jesus


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

marilyn manson


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

there's supposed


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

to be


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

some words


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

here but


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

i forgot


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

em cuz


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

http://clickit.go2net.com/search?pos=16&ppos=0&plnks=0&uplnks=20&cat=audio&cid=372670&site=srch&area=srch.info.singingfishaudio&shape=textlink&cp=info.dogpl&cluster-click=0&pd=0&coll=1&query=adam+sandler&rawto=http://adamsandler.jt.org/misc/not_adam/Pot.mp3


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

Me horny


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

you see


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> you see


You suck


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

just a


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

mino quote


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

I see


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

you see


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

ril lee


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 29, 2004)

?


----------



## madden player (Nov 29, 2004)

yup yup


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

i love


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

adam sandler


----------



## Shae (Nov 29, 2004)

Huh? What?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

and Dwayne


----------



## Newt (Nov 29, 2004)

...scratches head.


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

Okay. lost.


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

Dead thread?


----------



## madden player (Nov 30, 2004)

You can


----------



## madden player (Nov 30, 2004)

not kill


----------



## madden player (Nov 30, 2004)

this thread.


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

Okay, fine....


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

thread ~BUMP~


----------



## madden player (Nov 30, 2004)

cool cool


----------



## madden player (Nov 30, 2004)

lunch time


----------



## madden player (Nov 30, 2004)

collect lots


----------



## madden player (Nov 30, 2004)

of driftwood


----------



## madden player (Nov 30, 2004)

Martha Stewart.


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

craft queen.


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

<<<<<<<<< Culinary wiz


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

Wuts up?


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

Slow day.


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

*knock Knock*


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

anyone home?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

shaes avatar


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

is sexy


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

sorry var


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

yours too


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

u bad.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

you too


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

u 2


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

you two


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

ewe too


----------



## Shae (Nov 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> u 2



Love Vertigo!


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 30, 2004)

boop boop


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

^Dumb ass^


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## madden player (Nov 30, 2004)

night night.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 30, 2004)

who who


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 30, 2004)

who are


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 30, 2004)

you hoo


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

^Butt Muncher


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Is correctamondo


----------



## Shae (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> correctamondo



Spell check?


----------



## madden player (Dec 1, 2004)

another lazy


----------



## madden player (Dec 1, 2004)

hump day.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

hump nite


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

almost thursday


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hump nite


oooooh


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2004)

You lose


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

not me


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

Cover up


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

that tramp


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2004)

hell no


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

hi sexy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

cf s3


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

l ol


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

you too


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

c man


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2004)

ILookedAtrockazer69sPhotosShesATotalHottie  DidIJustCheat?


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> ILookedAtrockazer69sPhotosShesATotalHottie DidIJustCheat?


not sure


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

She is


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

hot and


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

Naughty naughty


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> cf s3


WTF


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> cf s3


Code for (Milk shake?)


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

just had


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

Mcdonalds sundae


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

with out


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

a belly


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

button bowl


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Code for (Milk shake?)


I see


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

mmmm bf


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

under desk


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

bad boy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

no belly


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

button bowl


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

licking lower


----------



## cman (Dec 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> licking lower


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

good morning


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

got distracted


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

Holy fuck!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

that too


----------



## Flex (Dec 2, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> that too



^Wanna f%$#?


----------



## Flex (Dec 2, 2004)

-Jackie Brown


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

Jackie who?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

jackie chan


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

owen wilson


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

yummy yummy


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Now!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

hochu spat'


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

Brown Cow


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

fucking hot


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> The Rock!


...loves  cock


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> ...loves  cock


Does Not


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Does Not


You sure?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You sure?


Maybe not


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You sure?


Holy shit!


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> ...loves  cock



He does!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

The Rock


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

loves my


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

little bitty


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

pretty clitty


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

girl cock


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

eats pie


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

oh my


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

no strudel


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

you lie


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

you see?


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

Aw hell.


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

Ya'll crazy!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

max hopes


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

Rock's gay


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

wonder why


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

max try?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> max hopes


max dreads


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> max try?


a guy?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

The Rock


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

is not


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

gay max


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

good news


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

for you


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

unless want


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

packed poo


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

really care


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

but at


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

young boys


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

Rock likes


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

to stare.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

And sniff


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

their underwear.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

max has


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

lots of


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

gay ideas..... ??????.....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

doesn't rhyme


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

a crime?????


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> their underwear.



In words....


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

of Rock


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

SICK FFFFFFFFFREAK!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

you act


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

like there's


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

something wrong


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

with Rock's


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

earnest love


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

of mangina


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

Whatever you


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

say ol'


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2004)

master master.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

one tequila


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

two tequila


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

three tequila


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

more yipkiyay


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

mother fucker


----------



## cman (Dec 2, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mother fucker


where's soap


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

nah uh


----------



## dschneid (Dec 3, 2004)

lame thread


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2004)

dim witted


----------



## Shae (Dec 3, 2004)

What the....


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 3, 2004)

Jacki Brown


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 3, 2004)

Pam Grier


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 3, 2004)

Quinten Terantino


----------



## Shae (Dec 3, 2004)

Kill Bill


----------



## Shae (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, quiet.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> where's soap


----------



## Shae (Dec 4, 2004)

Bubble bath!


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 4, 2004)

Good clean


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 4, 2004)

fun in


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 4, 2004)

the tub


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

good morning


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

need coffee


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

my dog


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

has gotten


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

even bigger


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

i need


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

to weigh


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

him today


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

across shoulders


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

behind neck


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

not easy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

foolish wiggley


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

silly playful


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

massive dog


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ass Fuck


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry, turets


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi RG!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sorry, turets


lol


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hi RG!!!!


hi David. i need a number i can reach you at the 1 in the i digress promo thing is screwy.


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi David. i need a number i can reach you at the 1 in the i digress promo thing is screwy.



Check PM


----------



## Pepper (Dec 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi David. i need a number i can reach you at the 1 in the i digress promo thing is screwy.


two words?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> two words?


uh oh


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi David. i need a number i can reach you at the 1 in the i digress promo thing is screwy.


you lost


----------



## Vieope (Dec 6, 2004)

_thread closed _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

It's ruined


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

pointless now


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

The joy


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

is gone


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

uh oh


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

fuqqin pussies


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

try this

http://www.christabauch.com/dressmeup/index.html#


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

ummmmm YUCK


----------



## maniclion (Dec 6, 2004)

WhatifI Postwordslikethis?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Lookem uptoseeifthosearereallywords

www.dictionary.com


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

go pee

http://www.pee-mail.com/


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

more zen

http://www2u.biglobe.ne.jp/~macopism/image4/data/


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

HEY!  virus!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

lo blow

http://www.dayudie.com/flash/dudpics_display.asp?vid=175


----------



## Shae (Dec 6, 2004)

you know!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> go pee
> 
> http://www.pee-mail.com/


 PM Chrono


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2004)

He'll be


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2004)

at that


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2004)

site forever


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 6, 2004)

"dinning at"


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 6, 2004)

"the Y"


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 6, 2004)

:d   :d


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

this rocks


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

don't look


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

vieopes twin?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

ka boom

http://www.dumpalink.com/media/813


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

ka boom

http://www.northwestcustoms.co.uk/images/resource/parts/balloony.swf


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

poke vieope

http://www.cutefunnyanimals.com/f7.shtml


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _"poke the bunny and keep poking"_


*I'm SCARED*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

steroids vieope?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

" HOLY SHIT"


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

smart dog


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

vegetarian diet


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

Bad Boy


----------



## bhunter (Dec 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> vegetarian diet


 Hungry now


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

bunny money?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

kinky mousie?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

rough rodent?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

Strange beautiful


----------



## bhunter (Dec 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Strange beautiful


 Nice Tail


----------



## bhunter (Dec 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> kinky mousie?


 Tickle me


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

for chrono

http://www.holylemon.com/funny-video-clips/thirstymonkey.html


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

you lose.

http://www.holylemon.com/funny-video-clips/horse.html


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 7, 2004)

crazy shit


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 7, 2004)

lol


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

yay kitty

http://www.holylemon.com/funny-video-clips/dontpokethecat.html


----------



## Shae (Dec 7, 2004)

Dear God!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

i'm hiring

http://www.holylemon.com/funny-video-clips/latelunch.html


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

eye test

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sabotage/vision_sabotage.asp


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> vegetarian diet


HOLY FUQ


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm Hungry


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> eye test
> 
> http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sabotage/vision_sabotage.asp


You fuq'er


----------



## Shae (Dec 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> eye test
> 
> http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sabotage/vision_sabotage.asp


DAMN YOU!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 7, 2004)

just kiddin.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

Premier always gets me with those n it's usually late at night and quiet.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Premier always gets me with those n it's usually late at night and quiet.


 
YOU>........ AGAIN!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

88% Yoda

http://www.outofservice.com/starwars/


----------



## cman (Dec 7, 2004)

Good afternoon RG.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

Steven Segal

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=1556&NEXTID=0&PREVID=1564&DISPLAYORDER=20040901153746&CAT=anims&NSFW=


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2004)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosises antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

what? huh?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

Mohorovicic discontinuity


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 7, 2004)

Whatda  F*@#


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

Naked Women

http://www.kontraband.com/show/popup.asp?ID=728&TTVAL=2http://www.kontraband.com/main.asp?CAT=pics


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2004)

really amazing

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=1618&NEXTID=0&PREVID=1626&DISPLAYORDER=20040929130010&CAT=pics&NSFW=


----------



## Shae (Dec 8, 2004)

~BUMP~BUMP~


----------



## Pepper (Dec 8, 2004)

what's up?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

nothing much


----------



## Shae (Dec 8, 2004)

havin party


----------



## Shae (Dec 8, 2004)

at work


----------



## Shae (Dec 8, 2004)

wanna come?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 8, 2004)

love AZ


----------



## Shae (Dec 8, 2004)

thats AZ.


----------



## Shae (Dec 8, 2004)

we rule.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 8, 2004)

been there


----------



## Pepper (Dec 8, 2004)

spring training


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Lunch time


----------



## Pepper (Dec 8, 2004)

always hungry


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

not me


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

<---------- little guy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

^cute avatar^


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Who, ME?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

yep nice


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yep nice


SEVERE Myopia


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Meant You


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

eye test

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sab...on_sabotage.asp


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

twenty twenty


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Good nite,


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

pretty lady


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

nite handsome


----------



## Shae (Dec 9, 2004)

~BUMP~BUMP~


----------



## Shae (Dec 9, 2004)

Ooooooh. Quiet.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Sup homie?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

yahoo chat


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Work, Rules


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

shae's here


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

no way


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

really truly


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

REALLY?  WHERE?  :bounce:


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

gone now


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

to school


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

chef shae


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

i'm sleepy


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Nap Time!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

...........not ..........yet


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Wake UP!*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz   huh?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

yes, ms


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

funny pics


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

got sick


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

help werewolf


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

creepy weird


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

??  you ok  ??


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

i'm yawning


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

the thread


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

funny pics


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

I see!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

<-------- Not Min0


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Going home


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Loooooooooooong Drive


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

nite handsome.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> nite handsome.


 

(two words)


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> <-------- Not Min0


You wish


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You wish


Suck my....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Big Toe


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Big Toe


You hoe


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You hoe


I try


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I try


You lie!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You lie!


So what


----------



## 448448 (Dec 10, 2004)

bump this


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

Why bother


----------



## Shae (Dec 10, 2004)

bother what?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

My intestines


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

Gas sucks


----------



## Shae (Dec 10, 2004)

what the...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

rub me


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> what the...


<------very weird


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> rub me





Christina Aguelera


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Christina Aguelera


Would she?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Would she?


of course


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> of course


She'd pay?


----------



## Shae (Dec 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> She'd pay?



You wish.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> You wish.


Me Tarzan ...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

You JANE


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

me monkey?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> me monkey?


Swinging Vine


----------



## Shae (Dec 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> me monkey?



Bad monkey!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

THAT"S YOU!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

Where genitals?


----------



## Shae (Dec 10, 2004)

Aw hell!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Where genitals?


 
  You're smart


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2004)

george hotter


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2004)

Brendan Fraser


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

also gay


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2004)

max = predictable


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

gotta go


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

will come


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

back to


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

this later


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2004)

bye max


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2004)

hello people


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> hello people



Hello stanger!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> also gay


"takes one"


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

max fantasizes.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> max fantasizes.


about men


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

just kidding


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

You suck


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

who does


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke did


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

not now


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

he's cool


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

lis = he


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You suck


 can't reach


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

lis is


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

min0 lee


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

oh crap


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

open up


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

your eyes


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

then you'll


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

realize that.............


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

who's supercalifragilisticexpialidocious?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

Max Mirkin


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

where's 
Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

in wales


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

uh wow


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Ummm, yea


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Rockgazer's beautiful


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

^ three words


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

true words


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke flirts


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

very well


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Luke flirts


been practicing


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> very well


But selectively


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

your avatar


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Clark Kent?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke Wells


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

More like


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Simon/Garfunkle


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

<---- nerd boy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

doubt that


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

quiet hides


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Fooled you


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

fire inside


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke's fire


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

ouch hey!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Tyler demands


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

my attention


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

we have


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

date for


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Star Wars


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

then says


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

oh Luke


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

he's in


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

the Bible


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

back later


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

awww man


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

use force


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

nite RG


----------



## Rocky_Road (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm baaaaaack...


----------



## Rocky_Road (Dec 11, 2004)

Lucky you...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

in Michigan?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

welcome back!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Getting lost


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

get map


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 11, 2004)

Da kine


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

do wot?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

twat usay?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

uh oh


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> get map


Get porn


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

Whaaaaas uuuppppp???


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

you stoned?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

In moments


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

So Horny


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

meant hungry


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> In moments



I wish!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> So Horny



it shows


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

try www.playboy.com


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> try www.playboy.com



I will


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

bored now


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

love her


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

>



not fair!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

really stoned?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

yppah eb


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

tey ton


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> yppah eb



 now what?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

e
 v
 i
 t
 a
 e
 r
 c

 g
 n
 i
 t
 t
 e
 g


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

holy shit!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

took time


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

to figure


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

I caught


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I caught



something nasty


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

uoy druagffo


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

server delay


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> uoy druagffo



very good!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> server delay



no tip


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

from IronMag


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> from IronMag



yeah gottcha


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

crack heads


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

brain dead


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

<--- still horny


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> <--- still horny



fix it!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

puberty maybe


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> puberty maybe



my excuse?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

latex glove


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> my excuse?


total godess


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> latex glove



interesting concept


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> latex glove


 
maybe five


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

monkey spanker


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

damn right


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

<------ 3,000 posts


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

no monkey


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> no monkey


 with your


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

Spank Britchick.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

love tunnel


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

you get


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

as many


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

familiar game


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

monkeys as


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

you want


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

on diet


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

<---- donates monkey


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

ohhh nooo


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

don't diet


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

rather not


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

total bummer


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

but alas


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

no option


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> <---- donates monkey


 UPS it


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> no option


 same here


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> same here



monkey diet?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

NADDA CHANCE


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> NADDA CHANCE



monkeys permitted?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

me sleepy


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

bed time


----------



## BritChick (Dec 11, 2004)

nite nite


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

G'Night Brit


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> So Horny










so cute


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

That's me


----------



## simbh (Dec 12, 2004)

front mullet


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> front mullet


wanna fight


----------



## simbh (Dec 12, 2004)

why not


----------



## Shae (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey ya!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Shae


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> why not


Too bad


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

for you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> for you


 
Deep thinking


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

deep thoughts


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Jack handey


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

getta room


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

your's free?


----------



## Shae (Dec 13, 2004)

Daily Funny


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> your's free?




occupied by my husband


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

What's next?


----------



## Shae (Dec 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> occupied by my husband



4 words.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> occupied by my husband


Looking elsewhere


----------



## Shae (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Looking elsewhere


two words!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> two words!


I know


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

i see


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi RG


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

hey cutie


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hey cutie


 
sleep well?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Looking elsewhere




My elsewhere


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

<-----  Al Green


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know I know


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

no sunshine


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Gremlins two


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> New York, New York.
> 
> New york, new york
> 
> ...


173 words


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

who me?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> who me?


.....maybe


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

maybe not


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

mind reader


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

pumpkin eater


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

freaki'n weirdo


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Where's RG


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

No Idea


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm  out


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

of closet?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

No way


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

<----Loves pussy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

You are


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Whatcha eat


----------



## simbh (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> <----Loves pussy


Who doesn't ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Whatcha eat


 

<----wet pussy


----------



## simbh (Dec 13, 2004)

not dry ?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

change subject


----------



## simbh (Dec 13, 2004)

go ahead


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2004)

wet cats?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> not dry ?


no sir


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> wet cats?


great subject


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

lol sssssh


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

fine


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

nice wood


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2004)

nice signature


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

George Castanza?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2004)

latex salesman


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> nice wood


Thank Ya


----------



## Rocky_Road (Dec 13, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> welcome back!!!!


Thanks much!!


----------



## Rocky_Road (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> in Michigan?


Of course!


----------



## Rocky_Road (Dec 13, 2004)

big town


----------



## Rocky_Road (Dec 13, 2004)

of Greenville


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

for rocky


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

kinda cute


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

more cute


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

<----- likes you


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

<----- likes you


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

WooooHOOOOO!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

back at


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

two forty


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

play war


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

no peeing


----------



## simbh (Dec 14, 2004)

Get room


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

I wish


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

i'm back


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

too cold


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

hot shower


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds fun


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

really hot


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

thawing out


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokai- wenuakitanatahu hill


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

is't Indian?  ^^^^


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Yer Funny


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 17, 2004)

laughing so


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 17, 2004)

hard that


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 17, 2004)

my face


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 17, 2004)

is hurting


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Medical term?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

true stuff


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

New Zealand


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

a hill


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

fabulous thunderbirds


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

two time


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

my lovin


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

great song


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 17, 2004)

BAD idea


----------



## vegman (Feb 18, 2005)

It's Back


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

holy crap!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2005)

G'Day cobbers


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 18, 2005)

Charles Manson


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

Maralin Manson


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

Beautyfull People


----------



## vegman (Feb 18, 2005)

old thread


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Holy molly!


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

raging bull


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Robert Deniro


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

towering inferno


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

paul newman


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

mel brooks


----------



## Malves (Feb 19, 2005)

three years???


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

3 what?


----------



## Malves (Feb 19, 2005)

this thread


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

I See...........


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

I am.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

I know


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

I see.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Broken Arrow


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

how boring


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Asian Hotties


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Broken Arrow



John Travolta


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Asian Hotties



min0 lees


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> how boring




you is


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> you is



who's me.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

you fake


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

not luke


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Asian Hotties











Luke's weakness.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> you fake



Sharp eye.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Luke's weakness.



Holy SHIT.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

<----- sell soul?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

For that ^


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

<---- i'm luke.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

I swear


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

I believe


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

lost password


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice try.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

You lie


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

You'll fry.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

no lie.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Nice try.




SO JEALOUS


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> You'll fry.




three words


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

IP address.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

same one.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> lost password


Was banned


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Was banned




was noT!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

was gay?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

^ always mean.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

not true


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

so sorry


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

don't cry


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

too late


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

I"m fragile


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

you break


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

you buy.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

still fake


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

check PM's


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

just did


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

not lis


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

god damn


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

Iblameeverything onlis


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

where's she?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

good question.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Lucifer's bored.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

burn luke


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

^always mean.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> ^always mean.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

made'ya laugh


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

you did


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

wooohooo!


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Albert Fish


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

albert who?


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Squint Eastwood


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Max Smirkin


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> albert who?


 murderer, cannibal


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Adolph Hitler


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Ed Gein


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

your sick


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

oops, forgot


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

your satan


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Sick_Shit


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

ed gein


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Cowboy Up


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

mmnmmmm cowgirl


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

girl ontop.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

reverse lotus


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

wheel barrel?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

oral sex


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

more exciting


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

killers suck


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

sex sells


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

Apocolypse Now


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

MR. Sheen


----------



## GOD (Feb 20, 2005)

I am


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

not god


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

who is?


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 20, 2005)

Angelina Jolie.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

She is?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

no shit


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes it was her first wish.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

2 words


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

you are


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

going to


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

hell now


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 20, 2005)

not yet


----------



## god hand (Jul 19, 2005)

Fuck off.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2005)

fuck that


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

fuck what?


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Hot chica!


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

ok were?


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Costa rica


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

has hot


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

naked women


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

yummy pussy


----------



## ASchwarzenegger (Jul 19, 2005)

Noodle Kegs


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2005)

Fuzzy Flounder


----------



## ASchwarzenegger (Jul 19, 2005)

Girly Men


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 19, 2005)

I hungry


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

fur burger


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2005)

naughty boys


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Dirty girls


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

go shower


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 19, 2005)

Once every


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Filthy whore


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

god hand


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Very evil


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

im hungry


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Hound Dog


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

get pussy?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

seven eleven


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

.......got pussy?


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Nasty VD


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2005)

jean claude?


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

old gay


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

ronnie coleman


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Huge gut


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

George Bush


----------



## Shae (Jul 19, 2005)

George who?


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

good answer


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Big Butts


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

Are amazing


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

big areolas


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

Dont know


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

no regrets


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

i wish


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

More beer


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

liquor... quicker


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

suicide solution


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

Im bored


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Internet porn


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

been there..


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

done that


----------



## Shae (Jul 19, 2005)

iced lemonade.


----------



## Shae (Jul 19, 2005)

yum yum!


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

calorie count?


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Indian Food


----------



## Shae (Jul 19, 2005)

VipeR said:
			
		

> calorie count?


don't care.


----------



## Shae (Jul 19, 2005)

hot out


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

CHINESE food


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

jacksonville Florida..


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

HORRIBLE humidty


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

real gangster


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Fat tire


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> real gangster


hurley hat(surfing)


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

dumb fuck


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

lazy slob


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

head lock


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

can't  breath


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

George Foreman


----------



## Shae (Jul 19, 2005)

grilling machine.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

chicken breast


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> chicken breast


grilled...fried??


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

grilled definitely


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Cheese Fry's


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

unemployment rate


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Double d's


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 19, 2005)

Fun Bags


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Lasting love


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

too fun


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, this thread is still going on.  Suffice it to say that it is quite amazing that you all have managed to carry on a conversation for 390 pages only using 2 words.  I give a kudos to all for a job...done.  I don't think this could have been done anywhere else, my hats off to you.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

kudos suck


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

cuddies suck


----------



## god hand (Jul 19, 2005)

old thread


----------



## god hand (Jul 19, 2005)

brought back


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Buck wheat


----------



## god hand (Jul 19, 2005)

to life


----------



## god hand (Jul 19, 2005)

by who?


----------



## god hand (Jul 19, 2005)

God Hand


----------



## god hand (Jul 19, 2005)

of course


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> God Hand


Deep homosexual panic.....shit thats 3 words


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

child abuse


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

VipeR said:
			
		

> child abuse



too much


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> too much


describing godhand..


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 19, 2005)

What's cuddie?


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> What's cuddie?


3rd grade


----------



## VipeR (Jul 19, 2005)

was joke


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Rumple stilskin


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

Echoing Repugnance


----------



## 007 (Jul 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Echoing Repugnance


 say what?


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 20, 2005)

Repetitive incompatibility


----------



## Shae (Jul 20, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Repetitive incompatibility


excuse me?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2005)

repetative monotony


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2005)

insatiable nymphs


----------



## Shae (Jul 20, 2005)

fried brain.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2005)

heat wave


----------



## KentDog (Jul 20, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2005)

terminal boredom


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2005)

perpetual banality


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> repetative monotony


Repetative Monogamy -


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2005)

nostrodamas syndrome (aka i knew someone was gonna say that-itis)


----------



## Shae (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi all!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 21, 2005)

Fuck Off


----------



## Shae (Jul 21, 2005)

^ Whats up?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2005)

hi beautiful


----------



## Shae (Jul 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi beautiful


Hi hi.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 22, 2005)

What's Shakin?


----------



## Shae (Jul 22, 2005)

Shakrira shakes.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 22, 2005)

Surrendered Sanity


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2005)

contemplating cannibalism


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2005)

serial suicide


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2005)

dismantled dignity


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

Exnihilonihilfit Hypertrophy


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 25, 2005)

Brain Freeze


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

coke slurpie


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

dentist visit


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

tooth pulled.


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

expensive visit.


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

Bunny ranch


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

The bunnies?


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

cartoon edit


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

censorship sucks!


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

Howard Stern


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

howard sucks


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

too tacky


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

old prude






























just kidding


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> too tacky




Thumb tack!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

collin quin










 yay


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

has brain


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

bill maher


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

does too


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

howard doesn't


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Fuck Off


True gentleman


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

who is?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

insecure baby


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 27, 2005)

Suit'O Armor


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

you mean


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

got hand


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> got hand


no...........just some dumb shit that always trys to pick fights


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> no...........just some dumb shit that always trys to pick fights


2 words.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> 2 words.


fuck you









































































 is that 2


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> min0 lee


not me


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

momma mia


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Me horny


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Hungover motherfucker


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

So sick


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2005)

I think this thread has gone on long enough. Let's close it


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think this thread has gone on long enough. Let's close it


 I agree.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2005)

Vieope was right!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Vieope was right!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think this thread has gone on long enough. Let's close it


_I still cant understand how or why your thread was closed. It just doesnt make sense.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 4, 2005)

i think closing rocco's thread was not right. no disrespect intended but it makes no sense at all.  there are a lot of old threads that still get banged around but few that so many of us have spent time in n still enjoy.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think this thread has gone on long enough. Let's close it



I agree...closing it now.


----------

